# Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?



## porscher (24. Dezember 2008)

Mich würde sehr gerne eure Meinung zum Thema Streifenbarsch interessieren. Eine Bereicherung für uns Sportfischer? Eine Gefahr für einheimische Fische? Gibt es schon Teichanlagen wo man diese Fischart gezielt befischen kann? usw. natürlich auch Fakten und Bilder zum Thema!


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Für einige ist es eine Gefahr-setzen im nächsten Moment aber Spiegelkarpfen ins Gewässer.
Sollte sich der Streifenbarsch 100 Jahre halten kümmerts keinen mehr.Denn schon der alte Max von Borne hat die Gewässer fleissig mit Fremdfischen besetzt,mit den Ergebnis das alles ohne fremde Hilfe recht schnell verschwunden ist.

Und wenn der Fisch fast steril(99,99%) ist,werden es nur gegen Geld mehr.
Persönlich hätte ich gerne welch mal zum Test im Teich,um genaueres zu sagen.


----------



## MrFloppy (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

in den neuen ländern gibts ein paar teichanlagen, wo man auf streifenbarsche fsichen kann. war mal  ein bericht im blinker dieses jahr.

ob der streifenbarsch eine gefahr für einheimische arten darstellt? er ist ein direkter konkurrent für barsch und zander, aber es gibt sicher auch ein plätzchen für den streifenbarsch in unseren gewässern. solange sie an der rute nen guten drill liefern und gut schmecken, solls mir recht sein, wenn sie besetzt werden. in den meisten gewässern ist ja genug futter(fisch) vorhanden.

schließlich haben wir auch der regenbogenforelle und dem bachsaibling asyl gewährt ...  mittlerweile werden sie behandelt, wie einheimische fischarten.


----------



## rallye-vid (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2291420&postcount=2763


----------



## ricky9187 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

die teich anlage quellgrund in der nähe von köln bietet sie an


----------



## Spinnerbait (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Mal so zum nachdenken http://www.dradio.de/dkultur/sendungen/laenderreport/637340/ 
Mit dem Graskarpfen gab es keine Wasserflöhe mehr, da Uferzonen kahl gefressen wurden, dafür gibt es mehr Algen.
Welse müssen her hieß es, ist ein dicker Fisch, nun ist es schon eine Seltenheit, wenn eine Schleie gefangen wird selbe Drama bei Rotauge und Barsch. Selbe Schwachsinn bei Fließgewässer,Forellenbestand soweit ok, nun werden Äschen massiv eingebracht,wer wird da sein Revier streitig machen.
Geht es dabei um Launen von Gewässerwarten oder versagen der Angler " Mit nen anderen Fisch fange ich bestimmt besser"

Frohes Fest
Spinnerbait


----------



## duck_68 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

.... und ohne das Zutun der Angler wäre der  (einbst überall heimische) Aal in Süddeutschland längst der Gewässerverbauung zum Opfer gefallen und bereits ausgestorben - bei einem Besatz mit den nicht heimischen Refos kräht auch kein Hahn mehr - also warum auch nicht die sterilen Streifenbarsche setzen ?????


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich finde es unverantwortlich,dass Angler,der Ausbreitung von Bioinvasoren Vorschub 
leisten,nur um mal was anderes drillen zu können!
Wer sich den Link von Spinnerbait mal ansieht,wird feststellen,dass von Sterilität wohl
keine Rede sein kann:

"Wir haben beobachten können, dass ein Ablaichen unter natürlichen Bedingungen stattfindet und auch ein Aufkommen von Larven zu beobachten ist unter den klimatischen Bedingungen Brandenburgs."

Frohe Taxidermist


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es unverantwortlich,dass Angler,der Ausbreitung von Bioinvasoren Vorschub
> leisten,nur um mal was anderes drillen zu können!


So sehe ich das auch!
Hinzu kommt, dass leider die wenigsten Angler tatsächlich verstehen, WAS da eigentlich angerichtet wird. Aber Schönreden kann man bekanntlich alles... |rolleyes


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Im Pflanzenreich wird alles in der Garten gehauen was möglich ist,exotische Tier zu halten ist Cool,täglich kommen Container aus Übersee an-wer da glaubt wir hätten noch so etwas wie eine natürliche Fauna ?
 Es ist aber auch überlebensstrategie einiger Lebewesen atraktiv auf andere zu wirken ,um sich zu vermehren (Obst ist ein Selbstzweck und keine Nettigkeit.)


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@Gardenfly,die gängige Praxis alles mögliche in unseren Gartencentern kaufen zu können,
um es dann anschließend auf dem Umweg über Hausgärten,in die Umwelt zu entlassen, 
ist ebenfalls höchst fragwürdig.
Dies hat uns solch nette Planzen,wie diesen giftigen Riesenbärlapp oder auch das Indische Springkraut beschert,welches inzwischen fast jedes Gewässerufer besiedelt hat und einheimische Planzen verdrängt.

Taxidermist


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Gardenfly,die gängige Praxis alles mögliche in unseren Gartencentern kaufen zu können,
> um es dann anschließend auf dem Umweg über Hausgärten,in die Umwelt zu entlassen,
> ist ebenfalls höchst fragwürdig.
> Dies hat uns solch nette Planzen,wie diesen giftigen Riesenbärlapp oder auch das Indische Springkraut beschert,welches inzwischen fast jedes Gewässerufer besiedelt hat und einheimische Planzen verdrängt.
> ...


 
Absolut richtig.

Man muß ja stets was Neues haben, etwas, was noch keiner in der Nachbarschaft hat. Und, da die meisten Menschen blind sind, muß es groß und/oder knallig bunt sein. Es darf keine Mühe machen, muss auf jedem Boden gedeihen und darf nicht von irgendwelchem "Kroppzeug" gefressen werden. 

Man müsste schon den Kindern das sehen beibringen, dann würden sie später nicht nach " Neuen " Arten streben, obwohl sie 99 % der bestehenden noch gar nicht kennen.


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Gardenfly,die gängige Praxis alles mögliche in unseren Gartencentern kaufen zu können,
> um es dann anschließend auf dem Umweg über Hausgärten,in die Umwelt zu entlassen,
> ist ebenfalls höchst fragwürdig.
> Dies hat uns solch nette Planzen,wie diesen giftigen Riesenbärlapp oder auch das Indische Springkraut beschert,welches inzwischen fast jedes Gewässerufer besiedelt hat und einheimische Planzen verdrängt.
> ...



Das ist aber nicht erst jetzt so,auch wenn gerne vom Steinzeitmensch behauptet wird er sei primitiv,wurden schon damals Tier und Pflanzen aus anderen Regionen gehandelt.


----------



## MrFloppy (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

den streifenbarsch mit nil- oder viktoriaseebarsch vergleichen, halte ich für übertrieben. der streifenbarsch mag u. u. 1m lang werden, aber das wird auch der zander und der hecht, der wels sowieso. 
die beiden afrikanischen barsche werden aber weit größer und fressen damit auch weit mehr.

ich fände es nicht schlecht, wenn ich den ein oder anderen streifenbarsch in "meinem" baggersee fangen würde.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@MrFloppy,warum reichen dir einheimische Barsche,Hechte und Zander nicht?
Genau wegen solcher Leute wie dir,wird zur Zeit jede mögliche Pfütze in Deutschland 
mit dem Trendfisch Waller besetzt und wenns nicht ofiziell geht,dann halt bei Nacht und Nebel!

Taxidermist


----------



## duck_68 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @MrFloppy,warum reichen dir einheimische Barsche,Hechte und Zander nicht?
> Genau wegen solcher Leute wie dir,wird zur Zeit jede mögliche Pfütze in Deutschland
> mit dem Trendfisch Waller besetzt und wenns nicht ofiziell geht,dann halt bei Nacht und Nebel!
> 
> Taxidermist




Was ist Deine Meinung zu den "Hohen Herren", die durch den Rhein-Main-Donau Kanal eine direkte Verbindung zum Schwarzen Meer geschaffen haben.... Seit dem haben wir die Rapfen, Grundeln usw zu Hauf hier - da würde der Streifenbarsch doch gut dazu passen - so im Sinne der Völkerverständigung "West Meets East".....


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Spinnerbait schrieb:


> Geht es dabei um Launen von Gewässerwarten oder versagen der Angler " Mit nen anderen Fisch fange ich bestimmt besser"


Anscheinend ja!



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es unverantwortlich,dass Angler,der Ausbreitung von Bioinvasoren Vorschub
> leisten,nur um mal was anderes drillen zu können!


Sehe ich auch so!



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Aber Schönreden kann man bekanntlich alles...


Ganz genau!



Ralle24 schrieb:


> Man muß ja stets was Neues haben, etwas, was noch keiner in der Nachbarschaft hat. Und, da die meisten Menschen blind sind, muß es groß und/oder knallig bunt sein. Es darf keine Mühe machen, muss auf jedem Boden gedeihen und darf nicht von irgendwelchem "Kroppzeug" gefressen werden.
> 
> Man müsste schon den Kindern das sehen beibringen, dann würden sie später nicht nach " Neuen " Arten streben, obwohl sie 99 % der bestehenden noch gar nicht kennen.



Boah, jetzt ist gut!
Noch so ein post und ich fang an zu heulen
Es gibt also doch noch Leute die meine Ansichten teilen. Alles was ich posten wollte habt ihr schon erwähnt, ich finde eure Einstellung klasse! Unser schlauer Verein hat auch in Erwähgung gezogen diese neue Art zu besetzten:v
Ich war fassungslos, aber egal was ich auch tue, der Vorstand will sich alles schön reden, gegen diese Wand komme nicht einmal ich an (und ich bin verdammt dickköpfig). Im Januar stehen Neuwahlen an, jemand Lust von euch 1.Vorsitzender zu werden?:m


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@Martin Obelt,was ich von den "Hohen Herren" halte,für die wir alle vier Jahre unser Deppenkreuzchen machen dürfen,darf ich hier leider nicht äußern,dies würde sonst zu
meiner ersten Verwarnung führen!
Wenn mann allerdings diesen Kanal,mit samt seinen Folgen,für unabänderlich hält,heißt
dies für mich noch lange nicht,dass Angler bewußt fremde Fischarten einführen sollten
nur um vielleicht mal was exotisches zu fangen.
Alternativ könnte man ja auch an Israelische Zuchtteiche reisen,um dort diese Retortenfische zu fangen,wenns den unbedingt Streifenbarsche sein sollen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Pinn (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @MrFloppy,warum reichen dir einheimische Barsche,Hechte und Zander nicht?
> Genau wegen solcher Leute wie dir,wird zur Zeit jede mögliche Pfütze in Deutschland
> mit dem Trendfisch Waller besetzt und wenns nicht ofiziell geht,dann halt bei Nacht und Nebel!
> 
> Taxidermist


|good:
Aber wenn neben anderen Trendfischen (Lachs, Aal) der Streifenbarsch verwildert und sich bei uns als überlebensfähig erweist, hätten wir ein Problem?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## duck_68 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Pinn schrieb:


> |good:
> Aber wenn neben anderen Trendfischen (Lachs, Aal) der Streifenbarsch verwildert und sich bei uns als überlebensfähig erweist, hätten wir ein Problem?
> 
> Gruß, Werner




Mit Karpfen und Regenbogenforellen klappt es doch auch ganz gut - die will hier ja kein Angler mehr missen....


----------



## Pinn (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mit Karpfen und Regenbogenforellen klappt es doch auch ganz gut - die will hier ja kein Angler mehr missen....


Ich bin nicht für Besatz mit Streifenbarsch, sondern dagegen! Allerdings denke ich, der Zug ist abgefahren und ob sich selbsterhaltende Populationen entwickeln, wird sich zeigen. Hinweise darauf gibt es.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich bin auch absolut dagegen, aber was will man machen?
Ich werde jedenfalls keinen SB releasen


----------



## Fanne (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

eh man diesen streifenbarsch in unseren gewässern fangen kann , das wird noch jahrzente dauern , glaube wenns soweit sein sollte, kräht kein hahn mehr danach wo dieser eigentlich herkommt. 

im gegenteil,man ist froh auch mal was gefangen zuhaben.

ihr könnt mir erzählen noch so oft das ihr dagegen seit , wer weiss denn 100% das dieser nicht schon längst  im rhein, elbe , saale oder sonst wo schwimmt?

das wird wohl niemand wissen


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich hätt ja grundsätzlich nix dagegen, wenn man die Viecher (wie so manch anderen Exoten auch schon) in diversen Puff-Anlagen beangelnb könnte. Da hätte dann jeder der will, seinen Spaß dran!

Problematisch ist nur, dass es garantiert wieder viel zu viel Bekloppte gibt, denen es eben nicht reicht sowas im Puff zu beangeln, sondern die diese Tiere unbedingt auch in *"ihrem"* Gewässer haben müssen.
Ich warne da nochmals vor - der Streifenbarsch darf laut FFH-Richtlinie (geltendes europäisches Recht) nicht in die freie Natur (z.B. heimische Gewässer) ausgebracht werden. Zuwiderhandlungen können empfindlich bestraft werden. Im Falle eines Vereins sind 1. und 2. Vorsitzender dran.


----------



## Alex.k (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

http://www.blinker.de/index.php?we_objectID=5668&pid=0


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Alex.k schrieb:


> http://www.blinker.de/index.php?we_objectID=5668&pid=0


Ja ist doch geil! #6
Macht sicher ne Menge Spaß und Freude...


.. aber bitteschön genauso wie gezeigt, dafür fahr ich halt in nen Angelpark! In den heimischen Ökosystemen hat das Vieh nix verloren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Wobei wohl niemand wirklich anzweifeln will, dass die Viecher über kurz oder lang auch aus Zuchtanlagen und Angelteichen Ihren Weg in die freie Natur finden.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wobei wohl niemand wirklich anzweifeln will, dass die Viecher über kurz oder lang auch aus Zuchtanlagen und Angelteichen Ihren Weg in die freie Natur finden.


Und da genau DAS die Gefahr ist, bin ich hier (im Zweifelsfall) gegen den Angeklagten... 

Dafür gibt es leider schon zuviel negative Erfahrungen mit anderen Spezies (und Anglern).


----------



## MrFloppy (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @MrFloppy,warum reichen dir einheimische Barsche,Hechte und Zander nicht?
> Genau wegen solcher Leute wie dir,wird zur Zeit jede mögliche Pfütze in Deutschland
> mit dem Trendfisch Waller besetzt und wenns nicht ofiziell geht,dann halt bei Nacht und Nebel!
> 
> Taxidermist



es macht den anschein, als wäre ich nicht der einzige, dem barsch, zander und hecht nicht reichen. wieso sondt kommt eine solche diskussion über den besatz vom nicht heimischen arten in unsere gewässer auf? es ist doch schön, mal "was anseres" zu fangen, und man muss dafür nicht um die halbe welt fahren.

zum besatz mit welsen sag ich lieber nix, das kann ich nämlich auch nicht verstehen. 

wie ich schon geschrieben habe, würd ich den sb - falls erlaubt - in geschlossene gewässer (baggersee) einbringen wollen. ein gesundes system müsste eine neue art verkraften, zumal der sb bei uns eine randerscheinung bleiben wird. 

ich habe kein problem damit, wenn verbuttete weissfisch- und barschbestände auf ein gesundes maß reduziert werden. 

falls die diskussion weiter zu "gesundem besatzverhalten" abdriftet, würde ich erstmal das sinnlose besetzen von k2 und k3 in gewässer mit sich selbst erhaltendem karpfenbestand oder 2-sömmrigen forellen in gewässern mit gutem hechtbestand in frage stellen: daher kommt wohl der ausdruck "futter bei die fisch" (zugegeben ezwas abgewandelt).


----------



## Forellenzemmel (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> es ist doch schön, mal "was anseres" zu fangen, und man muss dafür nicht um die halbe welt fahren.


 
Jaja, sicher mag sowas für den einen oder anderen schön sein.
Eigentlich seltsam, das unsere Jäger dies nicht ebenso sehen, ich hab noch nie gehört das von denen jemand eine Auswilderung von Antilopen, Giraffen, Löwen und ähnlichem fordert.#h
Vielleicht weils einfach nicht in unsere Breiten gehört?

Ist nur sone Idee...

Stefan


----------



## stebe (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

ich glaube die Natur würde ihre Antwort geben.
Es gibt doch schon die besten Beispiele in der Natur was passiert wenn gewollter oder illegaler Besatz/aussetzen stattfindet.
Was passiert denn mit unserer einheimischen Bachforelle wenn Regenbogenforellen in Fließgewässern eingesetzt werden?
Was passiert mit unseren einheimischen Krebsen wenn fremde Arten ausgesetzt werden?
Wie enstand denn der Koi- Herpes- Virus in weiten Teilen des Neckars?
Warum wird der Ochsenfrosch heute gezielt bejagt?

Bevor ihr nach "interessanten Fischen" für den Drill sucht, denkt doch mal an etwaige Spätfolgen für unsere einheimische Arten.

Gruß Stebe


----------



## duck_68 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Was würden die Angler ohne das "Heiligtum" Karpfen sagen....


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was würden die Angler ohne das "Heiligtum" Karpfen sagen....


 

Ich würd gar nix sagen, warum auch. Ich würde mich höchstens freuen, dass ich in ein paar Jahren viel bessere Chancen auf andere heimische Fischarten habe. Aber die Diskussion ist eh gegessen. 

Es wäre möglicherwise anders, wenn sich Karpfen bei uns ungehemmt fortpflanzen könnten. Aber das ist bis jetzt ja glücklicherweise kaum der Fall. Bis jetzt. Das hat bisher verhindert, dass der Karpfen eine echte Plage wurde. 

Den Einfluß fremder Arten kann man nicht vorhersagen. Hundertmal passiert nix und das 101ste mal gibts ne Katatstrophe.


----------



## BigEarn (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Alex.k schrieb:


> http://www.blinker.de/index.php?we_objectID=5668&pid=0



Oh Mann, nach Stoeren kann man jetzt Streifenbarsche auf Bestellung fangen. |uhoh: Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie sich "Angler" fuer sowas begeistern koennen, denn eigentlich gehoert doch mehr als nur der Drill zum Fischen dazu. #c Abgesehen von den oben angesprochenen Risiken ist dieses Put & Take mit exotischen Fischarten doch einfach nur laecherliche Unterhaltung fuer Kirmesangler. Finde den Drill in dem Video nichtmal besonders aufregend und der Typ mit seiner Fliegenweste passt wirklich perfekt zur Angelbild. |rolleyes


----------



## MrFloppy (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

eben, die heilige kuh, der karpfen, derursprünglich aus asien stammt, wurde auch in viele gewässer eingebracht. ebenso die refo, der bachsaibling, störe kanadischen ursprungs, der steinkrebs, usw. 

sag heut mal einem, er darf keine refos mehr einsetzten, weil die nicht einheimisch sind ... der zeigt dir nur den vogel. 

das wird es also immer geben, dass wirtschaftlich interessante arten in neue biotope eingebracht werden. wenn sich eine art in einem biotop nicht behaupten kann, verschwindet sie wieder, wie z.b. der wels in skandinavien. 

im endeffekt wird doch nichts so heiss gegessen, wie's gekocht wird. ergo: viel wirbel um ein kleines fischlein.


----------



## BigEarn (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was würden die Angler ohne das "Heiligtum" Karpfen sagen....



HURRA! :q 

Hier zumindest  In den wenigen Gewaessern, in denen sich Karpfen verbreitet haben, sind sie ungern gesehen und ein toter Karpfen gilt als ein guter Karpfen. Genauso wie die Possums und auch Dammwild, welche eingefuehrte Arten sind und die native Vegetation zerstoeren.


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Wie peinlich ist dieser Film denn??? Da angeln tatsächlich Redakteure einer renommierten Angelzeitschrift in einem betonierten Schwimmbecken auf eingesetzte Fische. Das ist wirklich nicht zu glauben.

Die entscheidene Frage ist doch - "cui bono" - wenn es lediglich darum geht, den Thrill für einige Puffangler zu erhöhen, kann es doch nicht sinnvoll sein, einen solchen Fisch in deutsche Gewässer einzubringen. Die Vergleiche mit Karpfen und Refos sind völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Sicher gehören sie heute wie früher zu den akzeptierten Nutzfischen, ähnlich wie Hühner, aber deren Besatz begann unter völlig anderen Voraussetzungen, als es heute der Fall wäre.


----------



## MrFloppy (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

ach einen hab ich ja völlig vergessen: den von vielen so geliebten schwarzbarsch. der wurde auch "nur" wegen seiner kämpferischen qualitäten eingebürgert. und er hat nicht wie die axt im walde unter den einheimischen fischarten gewütet...


----------



## BigEarn (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wie peinlich ist dieser Film denn??? Da angeln tatsächlich Redakteure einer renommierten Angelzeitschrift in einem betonierten Schwimmbecken auf eingesetzte Fische. Das ist wirklich nicht zu glauben.
> 
> Die entscheidene Frage ist doch - "cui bono" - wenn es lediglich darum geht, den Thrill für einige Puffangler zu erhöhen, kann es doch nicht sinnvoll sein, einen solchen Fisch in deutsche Gewässer einzubringen. Die Vergleiche mit Karpfen und Refos sind völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Sicher gehören sie heute wie früher zu den akzeptierten Nutzfischen, ähnlich wie Hühner, aber deren Besatz begann unter völlig anderen Voraussetzungen, als es heute der Fall wäre.



|good:|good:


----------



## Forellenzemmel (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> ach einen hab ich ja völlig vergessen: den von vielen so geliebten schwarzbarsch. der wurde auch "nur" wegen seiner kämpferischen qualitäten eingebürgert. und er hat nicht wie die axt im walde unter den einheimischen fischarten gewütet...


 
Ja ok,

... blöderweise weiß man das vorher nicht!

Kann gut gehen, aber auch ganz schwer daneben... Also im Zweifelsfall, nee

Stefan


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wie peinlich ist dieser Film denn??? Da angeln tatsächlich Redakteure einer renommierten Angelzeitschrift in einem betonierten Schwimmbecken auf eingesetzte Fische. Das ist wirklich nicht zu glauben.


Mir macht sowas Angst!|scardie:
Wenn selbst solche vermeintlich seriösen Angler sowas befürworten, geht doch irgendwie die letzte Instanz verloren:c


MrFloppy schrieb:


> es ist doch schön, mal "was anseres" zu fangen, und man muss dafür nicht um die halbe welt fahren.


Natürlich ist es das!
Im Urlaub freue ich mich über jeden unbekannten Fisch den ich fange und wenn ich mir diese Videos auf Youtube angucke in den Exoten in Südamerika, U.S.A und Thailand gefangen werden, dann jucken auch mir die Finger ganz schön:k

Aber diese Neugier und Lust auf was Neues rechtfertigt den Besatz in keinster Weise! 

Man kann doch nicht einfach aus eigenem Lustgewinn riskieren, dass man die heimische Welt aus dem Gleichgwicht bringt. Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund den SB bewusst zu besetzten. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Vorgehen einfach egoistisch. Exoten beangeln ja, aber nicht auf kosten der Heimat, so schade und unbequem das auch ist...
Ein naturbewusster Angler kann das doch nicht verantworten.



MrFloppy schrieb:


> ich habe kein problem damit, wenn verbuttete weissfisch- und barschbestände auf ein gesundes maß reduziert werden.



Wir haben doch nun wirklich eine ausreichende Palette an einheimischen Räubern:
Hecht, Barsch, Zander, Rapfen, Döbel, Aland, Bachforelle etc.
somit ist für jeden Gewässertypen ein geeigneter ''Weißfisch-Killer'' vorhanden, der auch besetzt werden kann.
Aber anscheinend sind diese Fische ja nicht cool genug:g


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Wenn selbst solche vermeintlich seriösen Angler sowas befürworten, geht doch irgendwie die letzte Instanz verloren




Das ist ja reiner Oppoturnismus. Bei einer Angelzeitschrift geht es nicht ums Angeln, sondern darum Geld zu verdienen. Puffangeln finde ich eh äusserst fragwürdig und einen solch hochlobenden Film schlicht lächerlich. Bisher ist in dieser Diskussion nicht ein einziges Argument dafür geliefert worden, warum es sinnvoll ist so einen Fisch in Deutschland in Teichanlagen zu etablieren, dagegen stehen starke Argumente es nicht zu tun.

Meiner Meinung nach, sollte jeder richtige Angler mit nur etwas Verantwortungsbewußtsein solche Anlagen boykottieren.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, sollte jeder richtige Angler mit nur etwas Verantwortungsbewußtsein solche Anlagen boykottieren.



Wird gemacht!
Falls mein Verein den SB besetzt, dann trete ich am selben Tag aus
Der hat sich sowas in der Art schonmal geleistet, mir reichts.

Edit: Aus Überzeugung war ich schon seit vier Jahren nicht mehr im Puff und werde trotz Lockversuche von Bekannten nicht dahin gehen, auch nicht um mal eben ein Bierchen zu trinken oder grad mal was für den Räucherofen zu fangen


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Wird gemacht!
> Falls mein Verein den SB besetzt, dann trete ich am selben Tag aus
> Der hat sich sowas in der Art schonmal geleistet, mir reichts.



Hoffentich auch bei Zandern,es wird immer so getan ob der heimisch ist,aber sein Verbreitungsgebiet ist Elbe und alles im Osten.Im Rhein ein Fremdfisch.
Wie ich in meinen ersten Post schon schrieb : Max von Borne hat vor über 120 Jahren eine Menge Gewässer mit Sonnenbarschen,Katzenwelsen und Forellenbarschen besetzt-und was ist ? Haben die sich flächendeckend vermehrt ?

Nein ! sind alle bis auf Einzelexemplare verschwunden.
Die Gewässer ,wo die jetzt in Massen vorkommen sind alle in neuster Zeit besetzt worden.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich frage mich wirklich in welcher Welt hier manche leben - ist doch kaum zu glauben...



MrFloppy schrieb:


> eben, die heilige kuh, der karpfen, derursprünglich aus asien stammt, wurde auch in viele gewässer eingebracht.


Und ist auch ne einzige Katastrophe... es gibt inzwischen haufenweise Gewässer, die durch Karpfen geschädigt sind. Die Aufräumarbeiten beginnen erst langsam, da das Ausmaß den meisten noch nichtmal bekannt ist...
Das er in die meisten Gewässer nicht passt, zeigt allein die Unfähigkeit zur Fortpflanzung respektive stabile Populationsbildung.


MrFloppy schrieb:


> der steinkrebs


Herzlichen Glückwunsch - Sie haben sich soeben selbst disqualifiziert!
Der Steinkrebs ist eine von drei heimischen Krebsarten.


MrFloppy schrieb:


> sag heut mal einem, er darf keine refos mehr einsetzten, weil die nicht einheimisch sind ... der zeigt dir nur den vogel.


Mitnichten. Zumindest mal in der Mehrheit der Bundesländer ist es Gang und Gebe, dass RB-Forellen nicht mehr in Fließgewässer ausgesetzt werden dürfen. Dass es noch genug Deppen gibt, die es trotzdem tun zeugt nur von Ignoranz oder schlichter Dummheit.


MrFloppy schrieb:


> ach einen hab ich ja völlig vergessen: den von vielen so geliebten schwarzbarsch. der wurde auch "nur" wegen seiner kämpferischen qualitäten eingebürgert. und er hat nicht wie die axt im walde unter den einheimischen fischarten gewütet...


Bitte WO und WANN wurde der Schwarzbarsch eingebürgert?!? In Deutschland? |kopfkrat



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Max von Borne hat vor über 120 Jahren eine Menge Gewässer mit Sonnenbarschen,Katzenwelsen und Forellenbarschen besetzt-und was ist ? Haben die sich flächendeckend vermehrt ?
> 
> Nein ! sind alle bis auf Einzelexemplare verschwunden.
> Die Gewässer ,wo die jetzt in Massen vorkommen sind alle in neuster Zeit besetzt worden.


Und? Rechtfertigt dieses Experiment nun das Einbringen fremder Arten in unsere heimischen Ökosysteme? Abgesehen davon, dass das Auswildern einzelner Individuen damals und die beinahe schon industrielle Massenproduktion heute kaum zu vergleichen sind, finde ich Deine Schlussfolgerungen höchst eigenartig bis befremdlich... #c


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> das wird es also immer geben, dass wirtschaftlich interessante arten in neue biotope eingebracht werden. wenn sich eine art in einem biotop nicht behaupten kann, verschwindet sie wieder, wie z.b. der wels in skandinavien.
> 
> .


 

Naja, ich glaub fast Du hast Dich so ein bisschen im Prinzip festgefahren. Trotzdem mach ich nochmal den Versuch, zu überzeugen. 

Schau, eine fremde Art die sich in einem Biotop nicht behaupten kann, ist überhaupt kein Problem. In so fern ist Deine Argumentation nachvollziehbar.
Kritisch wird´s, wenn sie sich behaupten kann. Und behaupten ist irgendwo zwischen grade mal überleben und grenzenlos vermehren angesiedelt. Dabei sind Krankheiten die durch die Art evtl. verbreitet werden noch gar nicht auf der Rechnung. 
Das blöde an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass niemand - auch nicht der allergrößte Experte - mit Sicherheit sagen kann was passieren wird. Es gibt weltweit genügend Beispiele dafür. Die Aga-Kröte, afrikanische Honigbienen, Kaninchen und Fuchs, die Ratte, Katzen, der Nilbarsch und viele andere. Von Pflanzen mal ganz zu schweigen.
Alle diese Arten waren in Ihrer Heimat kein Problem, sondern natürlicher Bestandteil eines Ökosystems. Erst als sie durch den Menschen - gewollt oder ungewollt - in eine Neue Umgebung gebracht wurden, kam es dort zur Katastrophe. 
Natürlich sind gleichzeitig auch ichweißnichtwieviele Arten irgendwo eingebürgert worden, ohne dass es Probleme gab. Sie haben sich etabliert oder sind wieder verschwunden. 
Was, wenn der Streifenbarsch der Forschung ein Schnippchen schlägt und sich doch plötzlich vermehrt ? Was, wenn er sich rasant vermehrt, vielleicht erst in 30 oder 40 Jahren ? Wer will das heute sagen ? ( Der Karpfen ist diesbezüglich m.M. nach übrigens eine tickende Zeitbombe )
Und dann steht man vor dem Problem, dass die " Abwechslung " zur alleinigen Eintönigkeit geworden ist, die alles übrige aufgefressen hat ?

Argumentiere doch mal, warum dieses Risiko es wert ist, mit fremden Arten zu experimentieren.


----------



## drogba (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

man kann das schön reden oder man kann es schlecht reden.alles positive hat was negatives und alles negative hat auch was positives.ich müsste mittlerweile echt schwer überlegen wieviel einheimische fische bei uns in nrw es echt noch gibt


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



drogba schrieb:


> ich müsste mittlerweile echt schwer überlegen wieviel einheimische fische bei uns in nrw es echt noch gibt


Und genau deshalb müssen es ja nicht erst noch mehr werden, oder?
Denn Kaulbarsch, Bitterling, Schneider & Co (von anderen ganz zu schweigen) wird weder in Amerika noch in Asien besetzt.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Moin,

die ganze Diskussion ist doch relativ fruchtlos - da von den Befürworten nicht EIN Argument für einen Besatz, und wenn auch nur in Puffs, angeführt wurde!
Am stärksten waren da noch: Wär doch mal schön was anderes zu angeln und es wird schon nichts passieren...

... dummerweise reicht solche "Argumentation" in vielen Fällen aus - ich geh mal davon aus, den Streifenbarsch in gar nicht allzuferner Zukunft als Bereicherung der "Sportangler" flächendeckend in Teichanlagen aller Art vorzufinden... hoffentlich gehts gut

Stefan


----------



## mike_w (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Um es vorweg zu nehmen, ich bin gegen einen Besatz von Streifenbarschen, da immer etwas unvorhergesehens passieren kann (z.b. Angler setzen diese Tiere um, damit im Vereinstümpel auch so tolle Fische schwimmen ..... und schon verbreitet sich der Fisch flächendeckend)

Mich ärgert nur der Begriff einheimische Fischarten. Die meisten unserer Gewässer haben nichts mehr mit dem Ursprungszustand zu tun. Die Flüsse sind kanalartig ausgebaut, viele Seen künstlich und die Überflutungsflächen und Sumpfgebiete trockengelegt. 
Wenn man dann unsere bei uns ursprünglich nicht vorkommenden Fischarten betrachtet (Karpfen, Zander, Rapfen, Graßkarpfen, Waller - NRW), sehe ich diese Fischarten als Bereicherung und nicht als Last an. Und allen Befürchtungen zum Trotz, keine dieser Fischarten hat andere zum Verschwinden gebracht (ok, überrmäßiger Graßkarpfenbesatz hat schon ganze Gewässer sehr negativ beeinflusst)
Grüße vom Rhein


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@mike

würde ich so nicht stehenlassen. Zumindest die Regenbogenforelle hat die Bestände der Bachforelle arg leiden lassen. Anfälliger Nachbesatz der Bachforelle geschieht dann sehr oft aus Stämmen anderer Gewässer. Ich denke schon dass nicht wenige geographische Rassen der Bachforelle ausgestorben sind, oder sich mit fremden Genmaterial vermischt haben. Das ist zwar nicht unbedingt der Untergang der Art, schadet aber durchaus der genetischen Vielfalt und ob das vielleicht mal Folgen haben wird, kann man nicht absehen.

Über den Begriff " einheimisch " kann man sicher streiten. Was den Karpfen angeht, ich hatte es bereits erwähnt, weiß man nicht wie sich eine evtle. Klimaerwärmung in Kombination mit der genetischen Auslese auf Dauer auswirken wird. In Ländern, wo der Karpfen neben guter Lebensbedingungen auch noch die Möglichkeit zur erfolgreichen Fortpflanzung findet, ist er eine absolute Plage. Sollte es der Natur einfallen, hier regelmäßig fortpflanzungsfähige Karpfenpopulationen zu entwickeln ( und die Natur kann dabei eine Sau sein |supergri) werden wir wahrscheinlich Kormorane anbeten, weil sie einen Teil des Nachwuchses kurzhalten. 
Was den Waller angeht, sehe ich in unseren großen Strömen zum heutigen Zeitpunkt auch keine Last. Wie sich der Bestand entwickeln wird und welche Auswirkungen er haben kann, weiß niemand. In vielen kleineren Gewässern bereut man den Besatz schon heute.


----------



## locotus (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ganz zu Beginn gabs ja mal die Frage ob es Gewässer gibt, wo man den Streifenbarsch fangen kann. Also hier www.forellenpark.com ist er zu finden.

Ich persönlich halte es in solchen Gewässern vertretbar. Im Endeffekt muss der Betreiber wissen, was er besetzt. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, hat er über kurz oder lang ein Problem, keine fangbaren Fische, keine Gäste, kein Verdienst.

In anderen Gewässern ist das mit Besatzmaßnahmen immer so eine Sache. Ich habe ein Gewässer vor der Tür, der einen natürlichen sich selbst reproduzierenden Bafo-bestand hat. Hier sind vor ca. 15 Jahren mal Refos besetzt worden. Ich hoffe es passiert nie wieder. Danach gab es kaum noch Stichlinge oder Gründlinge oder ander Kleinfische. Es hat Jahre gedauert bis man mal was anderes als Döbel oder Rotaugen gefangen hat. Und der Bafo-bestand wächst erfreulicherweise auch wieder. Außerdem für einen gebratenen Gründling lass ich jede Refo auf dem Teller liegen.

Des weiteren habe ich mittlerweile etwas Einblick in die Besatzmaßnahmen, mit Karpfen, Schleien. Hechten, Zandern und Weißfisch, die bei uns so jährlich vorgenommen werden. Ich werde dabei das Gefühl nicht los, dass hier nach dem Gießkannenprinzip verteilt wird. Sinnvoll -los??? Kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich glaube kaum das die Regenbogenforelle (ausser in Minibächen) als Urache für den Bafo-Rückgang in Frage kommt,wo es immer noch Wasserunterhaltungverbände gibt die es als Gewässerhege ansehen, jeden Unterstand aus den Gewässer mit schweren Gerär zu entfenen.
Da hat halt ein anderer Fisch bessere Chancen sich zu behaupten,da die strukturarme Gewässer besiedeln.

Meine Meinug zu Fremdfischen habe ich seit einigen Jahren geändert,früher war ich auch der Meinung das es nur heimische Fische geben dürfte.
Man setzt nur Bachforellen,keine Saiblinge /Regenbogenforellen ,nur wo kommen diese Bachforellen her ?
Da Bachforellen schwer in Teichen zu halten sind,wurden engl. Browntrouts und Meerforellen eingekreuzt,mag sein die sehen wie heimische Fische aus ,sind aber genauso exotisch wie Streifenbarsche.


----------



## Pinn (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Mal ne andere Sichtweise:


Das Folgende ist keine Werbung, im Gegenteil. Auch kein Zitat, denn ich habe versucht, die entsprechenden Passagen so wiederzugeben, wie sie beim Lesen rüberkamen, und das möglichst originalgetreu. Die Quelle war
http://www.blinker.de/index.php?we_objectID=5668&pid=0

  Die bekannte Anglerzeitschrift schreibt sinngemäß:

Verglichen mit dem amerikanischen Kampfbarsch habe der Hecht das Temperament eines Sofakissens, und Forellen würden neben dieser Granate mit Flossen so lebendig wirken wie der Brathering im Fischburger…
Es klinge beinahe wie ein Angelmärchen – „aber keine Sorge, das hier ist die Wirklichkeit: Es gibt in Deutschland einen Fisch, der alles in den Schatten stellt, was hartgesottene Drillexperten von Hecht und Zander, Forelle und Rapfen, undundund gewöhnt sind. Der Streifenbarsch ist eine echte Sensation!“

  Da höre ich Begeisterung der Autoren über den Streifenbarsch raus, die sicher echt ist!

  Ich habe mir den Artikel unter og. Link aufmerksam durchgelesen, den auf Papier gedruckten Originalartikel kenne ich leider nicht. Steht vermutlich dasselbe drin. Nach dem Lesen wundert es mich überhaupt nicht mehr, wenn Angler hier einen kampfstarken Traumfisch vermuten, der ihnen beste Fangaussichten und die Drillerlebnisse vermittelt, von denen sie bisher nur träumen.

  So blöd kann allerdings kein Streifenbarsch sein, dass er auf jeden Köder reinfällt. Und außerdem ist er nur ein Fisch und kein Märchenwesen mit übernatürlichen Kräften!

  Bei Anglern scheint das mit der Intelligenz manchmal anders zu sein. Angeblich wahr gewordene Angelmärchen und hart kämpfende Traumfische, das sind die Hakenköder, mit denen leichtgläubige Angler geangelt werden können. Ich will das jetzt nicht weiter vertiefen!

  Was ich allerdings entschieden kritisiere ist die Tatsache, dass in dem Artikel nur über einen neuen Fisch in Deutschland geschrieben wurde. Kein Wort über das gesetzliche Verbot von Besatz mit fremden Arten und die ökologischen Risiken. Ein Satz hätte gereicht, aber genau den habe ich nicht gefunden! 

Insofern grenzt der Artikel in seiner Wirkung fast schon an eine Absolution für Streifenbarschfreaks, weil er einerseits nicht über mögliche ökologische Folgen und andererseits nicht über ordnungsrechtliche bzw. strafrechtliche Konsequenzen bei illegalem Besatz aufklärt.

  Das ist ein Vorwurf, den ich den Autoren mache!

  Gruß, Werner


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings entschieden kritisiere ist die Tatsache, dass in dem Artikel nur über einen neuen Fisch in Deutschland geschrieben wurde. Kein Wort über das gesetzliche Verbot von Besatz mit fremden Arten und die ökologischen Risiken. Ein Satz hätte gereicht, aber genau den habe ich nicht gefunden!


Das wundert Dich jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft, oder? Immerhin stammt der Artikel aus einer der imho schlecht-recherchiertesten und polemischsten "Fach-"Zeitschrift auf dem Markt.
Der Blinker (wobei die anderen Angelzeitungen nicht viel besser sind) ist doch bekannt für seine Tellerrand-Phobie... |rolleyes


----------



## Pinn (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Das wundert Dich jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft, oder? Immerhin stammt der Artikel aus einer der imho schlecht-recherchiertesten und polemischsten "Fach-"Zeitschrift auf dem Markt.
> Der Blinker (wobei die anderen Angelzeitungen nicht viel besser sind) ist doch bekannt für seine Tellerrand-Phobie... |rolleyes



Das ist ein hartes Urteil von Dir! Blinker war eigentlich immer eine meiner liebsten Klolektüren bei Angeltouren. Selber nicht gekauft aber bei Sitzungen immer greifbar.:q

Die Tellerrand-Phobie hätte ich gerne nochmal etwas näher erläutert.

Nix für ungut und danke, Werner


----------



## KarpfenBernd (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Für die stark verbutteten Hamburger Stadtgewässer: Alster und Regenrückhaltebecken wäre der Streifenbarsch aber eventuell ein Segen, wer weiß?
Ob er den extrem kleinwüchsigen und langsam wachsenden Flußbarsch hier verdrängen könnte, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Ein schnellwüchsiger Raubfisch könnte ja vielleicht den verbutteten Weißfischbestand auf einen natürlichen Bestand herabregulieren.
Aber das sind nur Gedankenspiele, das Einführen fremder Fischarten ist nun mal verboten.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



KarpfenBernd schrieb:


> Für die stark verbutteten Hamburger Stadtgewässer: Alster und Regenrückhaltebecken wäre der Streifenbarsch aber eventuell ein Segen, wer weiß?
> Ob er den extrem kleinwüchsigen und langsam wachsenden Flußbarsch hier verdrängen könnte, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> Ein schnellwüchsiger Raubfisch könnte ja vielleicht den verbutteten Weißfischbestand auf einen natürlichen Bestand herabregulieren.
> Aber das sind nur Gedankenspiele, das Einführen fremder Fischarten ist nun mal verboten.



Antwort:



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Wir haben doch nun wirklich eine ausreichende Palette an einheimischen Räubern:
> Hecht, Barsch, Zander, Rapfen, Döbel, Aland, Bachforelle etc.
> somit ist für jeden Gewässertypen ein geeigneter ''Weißfisch-Killer'' vorhanden, der auch besetzt werden kann.
> Aber anscheinend sind diese Fische ja nicht cool genug:g



@Johnnie Walker
Gehören Döbel und Aland bzw. Rapfen nicht auch zum Weißfisch?


----------



## senne (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hallo, denke auch, dass wir unsere Gewässer nicht mit Exoten (Streifenbarsche, Katzenwelse etc.) "verunreinigen" sollen. Das sind die nämlich schon zu Genüge.

Eine nätürliche Ausbreitung wird es (leider) immer geben, so hat der Zander von Ost nach West rüberjemacht (wenn auch nicht immer freiwillig) und der Waller von Süd nach Nord. 

Auch die Plagen aus dem Schwarzmeerraum lassen sich nicht mehr aufhalten, aber wenigstens wurden diese nicht gezielt eingesetzt. 

Die Refo find ich persönlich bei uns total überflüssig, wir haben und hatten ausreichen Salmoniden. Die verdrängt tatsächlich unsere Bafo. 

Fazit: Finger weg von den Exoten!!

Gruß, Senne.


----------



## senne (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



KarpfenBernd schrieb:


> Für die stark verbutteten Hamburger Stadtgewässer: Alster und Regenrückhaltebecken wäre der Streifenbarsch aber eventuell ein Segen, wer weiß?
> Ob er den extrem kleinwüchsigen und langsam wachsenden Flußbarsch hier verdrängen könnte, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> Ein schnellwüchsiger Raubfisch könnte ja vielleicht den verbutteten Weißfischbestand auf einen natürlichen Bestand herabregulieren.


 
Warum soll das ein einheimischer Hecht nicht richten können - kenne das Gewässer nicht - vielleicht passt ja da der Hecht nicht#c


----------



## Nolfravel (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Jaja, sicher mag sowas für den einen oder anderen schön sein.
> Eigentlich seltsam, das unsere Jäger dies nicht ebenso sehen, ich hab noch nie gehört das von denen jemand eine Auswilderung von Antilopen, Giraffen, Löwen und ähnlichem fordert.#h
> Vielleicht weils einfach nicht in unsere Breiten gehört?
> 
> ...


 

|good:
Eigentlich ist das echt komisch, dass es noch keine Giraffen hier gibt|supergri|supergri


Ich bin auch klar dagegen, weil das einfach die "Natürlichkeit" eines Gewässers stark beeinflusst...


LG Jan Peter


----------



## MefoProf (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Moin,

auch die Jäger sind keine Heiligen und wildern fleißig fremde Arten aus. Beispiele hierfür sind u.a Sikahirsch, Fasan, und Mufflon. 

Was den SB angeht, denke ich daß der Zug bereits abgefahren ist. Er wird kommen. Das Beispiel Regenbogenforelle zeigt weiterhin, daß es nicht einmal von Bedeutung ist, ob die Art sich fortpflanzen kann oder nicht. Für die Vermehrung sorgt dann eben der Mensch. :g

|wavey:


----------



## KarpfenBernd (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Na ja, war ja auch wie gesagt ein Gedankenspiel mehr nicht.

Es gibt natürlich Hechte in der Alster, teilweise werden auch recht Große gefangen (von Spezialisten), die Alster ist naturtrüb, moorbraun (rührt von den Quellen her).
Es wird sehr stark auf Raubfisch geangelt und die Folge ist ein verbutteter kleinwüchsiger Weißfischbestand. 

Aber das gehört vielleicht nicht hierher...


----------



## Mirdin (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

hallo und moin moin,
ich habe nun von Seite 1 bis hierher gelesen und wunder mich die ganze Zeit, daß trotz der zum Teil "hirnlosen" "Argumente" der Befürworter und deren *offenen Aufruf, gesetzesillegal *vorzugehen hier niemand eingreift.

Es ist doch nun einmal nicht nur bei uns in Niedersachsen Gesetz , keine hier nicht heimischen Fische ohne besondere Erlaubnis der Binnenfischereibehörte in offene oder geschlossene Gewässer einzusetzten.
(Für die ganz sturen Köppe ist dann noch eine Liste dabei, um welche Fische es sich da handelt) Und *es ist, wie bei Gesetzen immer, völlig wurscht, ob der Betreffende das auch so sieht, oder nicht!!!!!!!!

-Die sollten vielleicht sowieso besser einen Rennwagen an ihre Angel binden und dann tüchtig Drillen -

*Wenn ich hier verbal unmöglich ausfallend werde, so denke ich mal, wird mich der Moderator stopppen oder verwarnen oder sogar rausschmeißen.

*Wieso stoppst Du - Herr Moderator - diese Leute nicht bei ihrem klaren Aufruf, in Zukunft gegen die bestehenden Gesetze zu verstoßen ???


*


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@MefoProf,beim Fasan ist es sogar so,dass er nur in wenigen Gegenden,sich selbst erhaltende Populationen bildet.Fast überall ist es so,dass sie ständig aus Volieren nachbesetzt werden müssen und die in Volieren aufgewachsenen Fasanenhennen,sind gar nicht in der Lage eigenen Nachwuchs großzuziehen,da sie selbst auch nur aus dem Brutapparat stammen und ihnen daher die Erfahrungen im hudern ihrer Kücken fehlen.
Ohne eine verschärfte Raubzeugbejagung in "Fasanerevieren",würden sie auch in
den wenigen reproduktionsfähigen Beständen,wohl auch innerhalb weniger Generationen
aussterben.

Beim Mufflon ist es ebenso,da die vorhandenen Bestände wie z.B. in Eifel und Westerwald
unter der sogenanten Moderhinke leiden,sowie unter genetisch bedingtem einwachsen
der Hörner und man eigentlich nur noch Reduktionsabschüsse macht.Weil inzwischen
klar ist,dass man im Wunschdenken,an eine Bereicherung der Jagdstrecke,beim
Lebensraum für diese europäische Wildschafe vollkommen daneben lag.(Böden ungeeignet)

Beides also gute Beispiele dafür,dass es in der Regel nach hinten losgeht,wenn 
Menschen versuchen in die Natur einzugreifen und versuchen "Gott" zu spielen!
Übrigens machte mann solche Experimente noch im vorigen Jahrhundert und nach
heutigem Kenntnisstand,würden auch Jäger niemals mehr eine Genehmigung für
solches Tun kriegen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

In Brandenburg wurden Millionen ausgegeben um eine Bahnstrecke Grosstrappentauglich zu machen -einen Steppenvogel !!!
Die griechische Sumpfschildkröte steht auch hier unter Artenschutz (sollte mal die heimische ausgestorbene Retten).

In Niedersachsen ist es nicht überall illegal Streifenbarsche zu besetzten, denn das Fischereigesetz gillt nicht überall,sonnst würden Fischzüchter für den Verkauf/Tansport von untermaßigen Fischen angeklagt.
Es wurde hier auch nicht darüber geredet die in einen Wildgewässer auszusetzen,nur in Forellenp....  oder ähnlich konzipierten Gewässern.
Es gibt Personen die alles Fremde ablehnen,weil es von einigen Artenschützern so vorgebetet wure.
Nur liest man dieses Thema genauer durch,wird man feststellen das ein Großteil unserer heimischen Natur eingewandert/eingeschleppt wurde.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Mirdin schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier verbal unmöglich ausfallend werde, so denke ich mal, wird mich der Moderator stopppen oder verwarnen oder sogar rausschmeißen.
> 
> Das denke ich auch, wenn es so wäre.|rolleyes
> 
> *Wieso stoppst Du - Herr Moderator - diese Leute nicht bei ihrem klaren Aufruf, in Zukunft gegen die bestehenden Gesetze zu verstoßen ???*


 
Das wir solche Beiträge nicht stoppen liegt doch klar auf der Hand. Zum einen ist es nicht strafbar sich darüber Gedanken zu machen. Zum anderen ist es mir lieber, es wird hier diskutiert und entsprechende Gedankengänge vielleicht ( hoffentlich ) geändert oder zumindest in Zweifel gestellt, als das irgendjemand völlig unabhängig auf die Idee kommt so einen Irrsinn in die Tat umzusetzen.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@Gardenfly,Irgendwelchen F-Puffbesitzern zu vertrauen und ein verantwortliches Handeln
vorrauszusetzen,ist ja wohl mehr als blauäugig.
Solche Teiche haben nun mal in der Regel einen Zu und Ablauf,daher ist eine Verbreitung
der Fischart als wahrscheinlich anzusehen,zumal die Fische unter unseren Bedingungen
reproduktionsfähig sind,wie die Brandenburger Fischereiforschungsanstalt eindeutig bewiesen hat.
Solchen sensationsgierigen Anglern wie dir,habe ich weiter vorn im Thread
schon empfohlen,sich an die Israelischen Zuchtteiche zu begeben,um sich dort ihren
Drillkick zu holen und gefälligst unsere einheimischen Gewässer vor solch unnötigen
und unberechenbaren Risiken zu bewahren!

Taxidermist

P.S.:Jemand der auf "Neues", zumindest in dieser Richtung,gerne verzichten kann und
noch mit Barsch,Hecht und Co. zufrieden ist!


----------



## KHof (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hallo Taxidermist,

leider gibt es auch "erfolgreiche" Einbürgerungsbeispiele.
Waschbären sind äußerst erfolgreich - Kasseler Mülleimer freuen sich!
Blaubandbärblinge und Katzenwelse sind ebenfalls recht durchsetzungsstark und verseuchen regelrecht einige Gewässer.
Kartoffelkäfer sind leider weder für Jagd noch für Angeln interessant.

Ach ja - fragt mal rund um den Mississippi nach Karpfen.

Klaus


----------



## bobbl (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich finde, dass der Mensch viel zu oft der Natur dazwischen pfuscht...bzw es will...


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@KHof,es sind in diesem Thread schon mehr als genug negative Beispiele für mißglückte
Einbürgerungsversuche genannt worden.Welches allerdings  trotzdem solche Angler,
die sich einfach mal einen Kick durch den Drill eines Exoten holen wollen,nicht davon
abhalten wird,solche Fischarten zu besetzen,damit dies gefälligst auch vor ihrer Haustür
möglich ist,wenn sie nur die Möglichkeit bekommen an Fischmaterial zu kommen!
Die Möglichkeit wird ihnen spätestens dann geboten,wenn irgendwelche geschäftstüchtigen F-Puffbesitzer ihnen den Weg bereiten.
So etwas nenne ich Umweltterrorismus und solchen Gesellen sollte mann den Ar...
aufreißen!

Taxidermist


----------



## crash (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitung/archiv/.bin/dump.fcgi/2007/0913/lokales/0018/index.html

hoffer der link wurde net schon gepostet, aber scheinbar sind die forellenpuffbesitzer schon dabei

hier ein aktuellerer bericht: http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...barsch-ein-neuer-fisch-in-deutschland-007.htm


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Gardenfly,Irgendwelchen F-Puffbesitzern zu vertrauen und ein verantwortliches Handeln
> vorrauszusetzen,ist ja wohl mehr als blauäugig.



falsch verstanden !!!
es geht um die gesetzlichen Regeln für Fremdfische,nicht um Besatzpolitik !!!
Und solche Teiche gelten meistens als Teichwirtschaft und sind von einigen Regeln im NdS-Fischereigesetz ausgenommen und es ging ja um die Behauptung von strafbaren Handeln.


----------



## elb-angler (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

ne alles super mit die fische#q


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hallo,
leider zu spät gelesen, aber es ist ja recht spannend hier, da es hier um besatz von fischen geht, da will jeder mitreden und am besten ist, wenn es nach seinen vorstellungen gehen würde.
Hier zerbrechen sich angler den kopf und einige wissen nicht was sie posten, sie wissen zwar was sie posten, aber zeigen damit, dass sie keine ahnung haben, sonst würden sie etwas anderes schreiben. Entschuldigung - aber so sehe ich es.

Ich muss taxidermist voll beistehen, was er postet ist richtig!

Nun kann man alles schön reden - damit sind die fehler nicht behoben und man muss sie heute hinnehmen bzw werden unvorstellbare beträge ausgegeben, damit die fehler bereinigt werden, weil einige früher aus unwissen gehandelt haben oder nach dem motto: das wird schon klappen - bzw. profitsucht. Wer so handelt - ist eine große gefahren für unsere natur.

Die meisten angler haben ja vom besatz keine ahnung, sie möchten ihren liebligsfisch im gewässer haben, kapital muss er sein, art spielt keine rolle, wenns geht auch noch süsswasserhaie, dann muss man sie nicht aufsuchen im nicaragua see.
Jedenfalls kenne ich diese art von sprüche,wenn es um den besatz ging - nur ganz wenige haben sich um die heimische fischfauna gekümmert - die anderen kennen sie gar nicht, es ging nur um ihren lieblingsfisch und um die art, die sie noch nicht an der angel hatten - mach doch - nur zwei drei stück musste ich mir anhören. 
. 
Stetig wächst die zahl der freizeitfischer, eine millionen waren es 1986 in westdeutschland, 1/4 davon in NRW, wie die genaue zahl heute ist, will ich gar nicht nachschauen. 
Für die freizeitfischerei sind der fang von fischen und die bemühungen um den schutz der natürlichen fischbestände und ihre lebensräume gleichrangig. Das wissen die wenigsten angler, jedoch ist dieser hegegedanke im landesfischereigesetz NRW verbindlich festgeschrieben.
Um die erhaltung und dort wo es sinnvoll und notwendig erscheint - wiederansiedlung artenreicher, ökologisch ausgewogener fischbestände setzen kenntnisse der biologie und lebensansprüche der einzelnen fischarten voraus.

Diese erfahrung hat leider kein gewässerwart, der einen schnellkursus gemacht hat und zuständig für den besatz ist, brauch er auch nicht, da der vorstand sagt, was er zu machen hat.
Zu einigen angelvereinen hatte ich eine gute verbindung, durch elektro abfichung machte ich eine bestandserfassung und wenn sie am ende des wissen waren, dann haben sie sofort angerufen und ich maschierete mit ihnen bis zu den höchsten stellen. Bewundernswert kann ich nur sagen. Bei meinen referaten bei den angelvereinen, da ging es um die kleinfische - daran sollte man beim besatz auch denken - ich bin fast vor wände gelaufen, für diese nicht angelbaren fische wird kein geld geopfert, wir wollen dicke fische fangen. Oft musste ich ein machtwort beim vorstand sprechen, damit eine summe für kleinfische - weil es notwendig war - bereit gestellt werden musste.
Bei einem fliessgewässers, welches weit über 100 km lang ist, habe ich den den vorstand sowie die gewässerwarte aller vereine an einem tisch zusammen getrommelt und sie deckten ihre karten auf d.h. ihre fangstatistiken und legten den besatzpläne der letzten jahre vor - es war eine wundertüte - was zum vorschein kam. Ein fliessgewässer, wo nicht immer alles richtig gelaufen ist.

Wenn ich die ganzen teiche oder schlammlöcher sehe, die angler mieten oder buddeln, die ja zum teil auch eine verbindung mit einem fliessgewässersystem haben, da jucken mir die finger, was da abläuft, das ist noch schlimmer als eine put&take anlage. 

Das schlimme ist, ich kann ihnen gar nicht böse sein, sie haben keine ahnung und glauben sie handeln richtig. Sie wissen nicht was sie tun, das ist eine große gefahr für unsere natur. 
Hier sollte etwas geschehen, denn sie brauchen hilfe, sonst wird der tag kommen, wo die angler keinen fisch mehr besetzen werden und wenn, dann muss ein besatzplan einer zuständigen behörde vorgelegt werden sowie ein nachweis des fischbestandes.
Dann werden über nacht die träume einiger angler vernichtet


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Alex.k schrieb:


> http://www.blinker.de/index.php?we_objectID=5668&pid=0



Dieser bericht des Blinkers zeigt mal wieder das Bild-Zeitungsniveau dieses Käseblattes. Was bin ich froh das nicht mehr zu sehen ...
Jede Zeile reißerisch und zum  :v
Neuheit um jeden Preis ...
Und große Klasse im Betonbecken zu angeln - wie Uli schon anmerkt.

Wieso nicht in der Hamburger Kanalisation oder der Kläranlage? :g
Dort werden sich bestimmt auch obergeniale Schlammfische einbürgern und angeln lassen, richtige Fäkalierenverwerter, geile Sache! :g
Kann man vlt. auch gleich aus dem Toilettenschacht angeln.

Die Verantwortungslosigkeit die Anglermassen aufzupuschen diesen Fisch haben zu müssen, sozusagen der absolute Superhypetrendy Modefisch für jeden Angelproll - das Ziel kann man deutlich herauslesen. #q

Ich wäre mal für Piranhas oder Tigerfische aus dem Sambesi.
Gentechnisch verändert, aufgeblasen so auf das 10fache, min. 1,5m lang.
Da heißt es Fisch oder Angler, wie in diesen Idiotensendungen im TV.
Dann können dumme Teichbesitzer und Angler einer nutzbringenden Verwendung zugeführt werden, wenn sie versagen, die Sache wird superspannend und alle können drauf wetten, wer durchkommt ... :m


----------



## heinzrch (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hab mir grad den Fred komplett reingezogen. Ich finde es schön, wie temperamentvoll hier kontrovers diskutiert wird. Aber im Vergleich mit richtig heftigen Faunenverfälschungen, wo fremde Arten gleich dutzendweise eingeschleppt werden (z.B. den Rhein-Main-Donaukanal, der die ursprünglich getrennten Einzugsgebiete der Donau und des Rheins verbindet) sind die Streifenbarsche, sodenn sie denn kommen, wohl eher ein kleineres Problem. Es wurde ja auch in der Vergangenheit des öfteren versucht, amerikanische Schwarzbarsche einzubürgern, und auch diese konnten sich (vermutlich aufgrund des langsamen Wachstums und des relativ hohen Befischungsdrucks) nicht behaupten. Ich denke, wenn ich mir die Ursprünge des Streifenbarschs ansehe, wird es diesem ähnlich ergehen. Zumindest solch massive Probleme wie es z.B. die aus dem Donaueinzugsgebiet eingeschleppten neuen Grundelarten oder Zwergwelse verursachen, wird der Streifenbarsch sicher nicht mitbringen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Zumindest solch massive Probleme wie es z.B. die aus dem Donaueinzugsgebiet eingeschleppten neuen Grundelarten oder Zwergwelse verursachen, wird der Streifenbarsch sicher nicht mitbringen.


 
Das durch die Globalisierung fremde Arten zwangsläufig eingeschleppt werden ist naheliegend und sicher nicht zu vermeiden. Obwohl grade da von vielen Regierungen extreme und sehr kostenintensive Schutzmaßnahmen getroffen werden. Unter Wasser ist das natürlich kaum möglich. Das rechtfertigt aber doch sicher nicht, zusätzlich dazu solch hochbrisante Experimente durchzuführen. 

Dennoch, ohne das jetzt böse zu meinen, beziehe ich mich auf Deinen letzten Satz.
Was kannst Du uns über Krankheiten und Parasiten des Streifenbarschs sagen ? Und wie eignet er sich als Wirt und Zwischenträger ? 

Es ist nicht nur der " Fresseinfluß " fremder Arten zu beachten, sondern alles was mit einer Art zusammenhängt. Und genau das ist derartig komplex, dass selbst die hochrangigsten Wissenschaftler keinerlei seriösen Prognosen abgeben können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Dazu kann man ja zwei Sachen sicher sagen:

- Durch einen Kanal werden benachbarte Flussysteme verbunden, vermischen sich benachbarte Fischökosysteme, die schon vorher ähnliche Lebensräume booten. Mit Wels und Zander ist das noch recht glimpflich ausgegangen.

- Durch das Umsetzen weit fremderer Arten, z.B. eben aus Amerika kann man nicht vorhersagen.
Siehe Waschbär und Mink als Säugetiere, oder der Ochsenfrosch. Echte Invasoren und Vernichter. Der Zwergkatzenwels ist auch so eine Plage, vor allem als Bruträuber bestandsgefährdend. Wollhandkrabbe, ...
Das sind nur die primären Wirkungen, das was Ralle mit parasitären Kreisläufen beschreibt, kann noch viel übler enden, plötzlich haben (fast) alle Fische sowas wie eine neue Süßwassernematode, wie würde das gefallen?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Mir war langweilig, hab mal bisschen was auf meiner HP zum Thema geschrieben
(Das werde ich warscheinlich auch auf unserer Vorstandssitzung vortragen und trage damit meinen kleinen Teil dazu bei, die Natur vor diesem Fremdkörper zu schützen):

*Streifenbarsch - Der Trend aus dem Reagenzglas*

       Der Artikel eines deutschen Anglermagazins hat in letzter Zeit mächtig für Furore gesorgt. Im besagten Artikel wird der Streifenbarsch vorgestellt. Ein Hybrid aus (wie hätte es auch anders sein können) Amerika, der angeblich kampfstark, schmachhaft, fortpflanzungsunfähig ist  und eine beachtliche Endgröße erreichen soll. Auffallend ist, dass immer wieder betont wird was dies doch für ein toller Sportfisch sei, auf die Risiken bei der Einführung einer neuen Art wurde jedoch in keinster weise hingewiesen. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist dies unverantwortlich! Vermeintlich seriöse Profiangler werben für diesen Fremdling und tausende Leser orientieren sich an ihnen was dazu führt, dass diese weitgehend auch deren Meinung sind. Durch den großen Einfluss der Autoren wurde damit ein absolut falscher Eindruck erweckt. Aber was kümmerts die Autoren wofür sie Reklame machen? Solange das Geld stimmt wird Moral, jeder Funke von eigener Meinung und jegliches Verantwortungsgefühl gegenüber der Natur  über Bord geworfen...

Mit größter Sorgfalt alle vorteilhaften Aspekte schmackhaft serviert und die unbequeme Wahrheit einfach weggelassen. Das schlimme daran ist, dass der Großteil diesen Wunschglauben, Irrglauben oder besser gesagt Müll, einfach schluckt. Gedanken darüber machen sich nur die wenigsten. Es wird im Allgemeinen sowieso zu wenig in Frage gestellt und angeeckt...

Falls man einen Befürworter des Streifenbarsches dazu auffordert seine Meinung zu begründen und den Besatz zu rechtfertigen, dann krieg man Folgendes zuhören:
-,,Ist doch mal schön einer exotischen Art nachzustellen, ohne dass man dafür in den Urlaub fahren muss.''
-,,Der Streifenbarsch kann unseren verbutteten Weißfischbestand dezimieren.''

Für das Kleinhalten oder Dezimieren von verbutteten Beständen gibt es genügend einheimische Arten wie beispielsweise Hecht, Barsch, Bachforelle, Aland und Döbel. Mit diesen Räubern hat man eine ausreichende Palette an natürlichen Weißfisch-Killern mit der man jede Situation abdecken kann. Da wo Rapfen, Zander und Wels mittlerweile fest intigriert sind und keine Schäden anrichten, können auch diese weiterhin besetzt werden, sofern dies nötig ist.

Anscheinend sind einige Angler jedoch  von dieser nun wirklich Artenreichen Vielfalt gelangweilt und wollen etwas neues erleben. Da stellt sich doch die Frage wie lange das ''NEU'' anhält. Soll nach Amerikanischen Saibling, Regenbogenforelle, Wels, Sonnenbarsch, Katzenwels, Rapfen, Karpfen und Zander etwa nochmal was neues kommen? Definitv nein, zudem kommen Zuwanderer wie Marmorfisch, Armur und Kessler bzw. Schwarzmeer Grundel.

Viele dieser Fische sind verantwortlich für gewaltige Schäden in der  Natur. Jeder folgt seinem Evolutionären Instinkt zu überleben und sich fortzupflanzen, dabei verdrängt eine Art die andere und im schlimmsten Fall hat der einheimische Fisch das nachsehen. Das natürliche Gleichgewicht wird gestört, ganze Gewässer gehen zu Grunde und natürliche Bestände verschwinden. Alles nur durch den Einfluss des Menschen. Dieses vorgehen wird nur mit einem einzigen ignoranten und egoistischen Argument begründet: Dem eigenem Lustgewinn!

Wir Angler haben unsere primäre Aufgabe, sprich den Fischfang zwecks der Ernährung, längst verloren. Naturschutz steht heute im Fokus. Artenschutz und Gewässerbewirtschaftung liegen an oberster Stelle. Wer Angeln auf den bloßen Fischfang reduziert ist meiner Meinung nach kein zeitgemäßer Angler. Es ist die Pflicht eines jeden Anglers sich ernsthafte Gedanken über sein Handeln und dessen Folgen zu machen.

Man darf nicht die eiheimische Natur aufs Spiel setzten zugunsten des eigenen Lustgewinns!
Bezüglich des Streifenbarsches werde ich meinen eigenen kleinen Teil zum Erhalt der heimischen Natur beitragen in dem ich die ganze Geschichte einfach boyikottiere. Den Streifenbarsch werde ich niemals gezielt beangeln, aber falls mir doch dieser Fremdkörper einmal an den Haken kommen sollte wird er nicht released ;-)


----------



## Dart (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Hab mir grad den Fred komplett reingezogen. Ich finde es schön, wie temperamentvoll hier kontrovers diskutiert wird. Aber im Vergleich mit richtig heftigen Faunenverfälschungen, wo fremde Arten gleich dutzendweise eingeschleppt werden (z.B. den Rhein-Main-Donaukanal, der die ursprünglich getrennten Einzugsgebiete der Donau und des Rheins verbindet) sind die Streifenbarsche, sodenn sie denn kommen, wohl eher ein kleineres Problem. Es wurde ja auch in der Vergangenheit des öfteren versucht, amerikanische Schwarzbarsche einzubürgern, und auch diese konnten sich (vermutlich aufgrund des langsamen Wachstums und des relativ hohen Befischungsdrucks) nicht behaupten. Ich denke, wenn ich mir die Ursprünge des Streifenbarschs ansehe, wird es diesem ähnlich ergehen. Zumindest solch massive Probleme wie es z.B. die aus dem Donaueinzugsgebiet eingeschleppten neuen Grundelarten oder Zwergwelse verursachen, wird der Streifenbarsch sicher nicht mitbringen.


 Hi Richard
Prognosen sind sicher falsch, aber deine Einschätzung teile ich nicht.
Stripers habe ggb. dem Schwarzbarsch ein deutlich weiteres Verbreitungsgebiet in kälteren Gefilden (siehe Verbreitungsgebiet i.d.USA) zu dem sind sie Wanderfische die sich auch im Meer wohlfühlen und von dort in jedes x-beliebige Flusssystem aufsteigen und sich verbreiten können.
Wir werden die Auswirkungen wohl erst in etlichen Jahren sehen, so es solche gibt.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

interessant währe zu wissen,was mit den Streifenbarschen jetzt im Winter los ist,denn die Heimat der Elterntiere ist im Süden der USA (oder in Israel aufgezogen).
Das war bislang auch das Ende ein Großteil für andere eingebürgerte Arten.


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ Ralle 24
ich muss dir recht geben, die auswirkungen können wir nicht im vorfeld sehen - erst wenn es zu spät ist.
Ich finde ein angler sollte sich über besatz fremder arten keine gedanken machen und die finger davon lassen und schön angeln und mit den heimischen fischarten sich zufrieden geben. Ist er gierig und geil auf andere fischarten, dann soll er die reise antreten und dort angeln, wo sie zuhause sind. 

Dann würden unsere gewässer besser aussehen


----------



## heinzrch (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@Dart: du verwechselst jetzt aber nicht die Amerikanischen Brackwasser "Stripers" mit dem "Streifenbarsch" - oder wird der Streifenbarsch auch im englischen als "Striper" bezeichnet? Hab bisjetzt noch nix drüber gelesen, dass der Streifenbarsch auch ins Meer bzw. ins Brackwasser geht. 
Das beim (hypothetischen) Besatz mit Streifenbarschen nur gesunde, Parasitenfreie Fische besetzt werden, hätte ich mal vorrausgesetzt. Dass sowas aber auch richtig daneben gehen kann, zeigt der ekelige Schwimmblasenwurm, den mittlerweile fast alle Aale zeigen (kommt vom Farmaalimport....). Bin hier nicht eindeutig pro oder kontra, wobei ich allerdings schon mal gerne so nen Streifenbarsch  fangen möchte....


----------



## Dart (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> @Dart: du verwechselst jetzt aber nicht die Amerikanischen Brackwasser "Stripers" mit dem "Streifenbarsch" - oder wird der Streifenbarsch auch im englischen als "Striper" bezeichnet?


Bei den Streifenbarschen aud der deutschen Fischfarm handelt es sich um Hybriden.
Eine Kreuzung aus Striped Bass (Stripers)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Striped_bass 
und aus White Bass.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_bass
Gruss Reiner


----------



## heinzrch (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@Dart: danke für die Links - wenn sogar Präsident Bush den Striper als Sportfisch unter Schutz stellt (damit immer genug "Sportfische zur Verfügung stehen) muß das ja ein ganz toller Hecht äh Barsch sein....


----------



## Dart (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> - wenn sogar Präsident Bush den Striper als Sportfisch unter Schutz stellt (damit immer genug "Sportfische zur Verfügung stehen) muß das ja ein ganz toller Hecht äh Barsch sein....


Wenn du einen verwertbaren Zusammenhang zum eigentlichen Topic gefunden hast...dann lass es uns wissen;+


----------



## heinzrch (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

im Wiki-Link von dir steht, dass Präsident Bush persönlich den Streifenbarsch unter Schutz gestellt hat (Entnahme / Verwertung des S. untersagt). Da Bush ja fanatischer Angler ist, ist ein gewisser Eigennutz dieser Aktion anzunehmen. Daraus schließe ich, dass der Streifenbarsch ein sehr guter Sportfisch sein muß....
Sorry, falls ich zu weit in Richtung off-topic abgedrifftet sein sollte.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> im Wiki-Link von dir steht, dass Präsident Bush persönlich den Streifenbarsch unter Schutz gestellt hat (Entnahme / Verwertung des S. untersagt). Da Bush ja fanatischer Angler ist, ist ein gewisser Eigennutz dieser Aktion anzunehmen. Daraus schließe ich, dass der Streifenbarsch ein sehr guter Sportfisch sein muß....
> Sorry, falls ich zu weit in Richtung off-topic abgedrifftet sein sollte.....


 
Man könnte daraus aber auch schließen, dass Bush nicht unbedingt der Ököfreak vor dem Herren ist. |supergri|rolleyes


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Das währe aber immer noch nicht der Fisch über den wir sprechen-zumindest nur die hälfte der Gene.
Wobei ich aber auch den Spiegelkarfen mal in die Diskussion einwerfen möchte,es setzt ja auch keiner eine Dackelpopulation in den Wald, weil er Wölfe haben möchte (haben ebenfalls die gleichen Gene).


----------



## Fishaholic (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Hybriden nur auf künstlichem Weg vermehrt werden können. Denn da es wohl die selbe Art ist, die ich schon in New Mexico / USA befischt habe, und diese in dem Staussee zuhauf vorkommen, müssen Sie ja auch auf natürlichem Weg entstehen können. Ich denke aber, dass sie sich nicht selbst vermehren, sondern, dass sie aus der Kreuzung Striper und White Bass entstehen. Somit sollte damit schon einmal die Gefahr gebannt sein, dass sie sich unkontrolliert in heimischen Gewässern vermehren, auch wenn ihnen die Flucht aus den Zuchtanlagen gelingt.

Nicht nur die Hybriden, sondern auch die White Bass (Striper blieb mir leider verwehrt, aber das wird noch nachgeholt) haben einen hervorragenden Geschmack und bieten an der Angel einen guten Gegener. Vorallem, wenn an leichtem Geschirr auf die kleineren White Bass mal ein guter Hybride, oder wie bei einem Freund von mir ein Striper reinknallt. Dann ist der Spaß vorbei, denn die haben Dampf ohne Ende! Ich staunte nicht schlecht, als ich die Gerätschaften der locals gesehen habe und auf nachfragen zu hören bekam, dass sie auf Barsch gehen! Aber als ich die ersten dicken Striper gesehen hatte wusste ich was geschlagen hat.

http://img89.*ih.us/img89/3435/dscn0017gn1.th.jpgWhite Bass
http://img89.*ih.us/img89/6425/striperki0.th.jpgStriper


http://img89.*ih.us/img89/6040/whitebassnv6.th.jpg
 White Bass
http://www.stripersnewmexico.com/images/083108/FlashScroll/index.html


----------



## jirgel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Verantwortungslosigkeit die Anglermassen aufzupuschen diesen Fisch haben zu müssen, sozusagen der absolute Superhypetrendy Modefisch für jeden Angelproll - das Ziel kann man deutlich herauslesen. #q


 


Modern Carpfishing
Catfishhuntergroup etc 
Speciem Hunting

Mode Methoden:
Dropshot
Cod Rig
Futterboot rigging. 

Tja angeln ist eine Modesportart geworden ohne Trendsetting geht überhaupt nichts mehr man muss schon Relax, Lunker City und jeden Japanwobbler haben nur so fängt man Fisch.


Und die masse Seit ihr selber ihr lasst euch pushen und pressen, die Zeitungen und Angelzeitschriften befriedigen nur denn Trieb der Massen. alleine der Carpmirror ist ein Phanomen für sich was die Ausrüstungen betrift oder neu Deutsch das Tackel.

nicht alles alte ist schlecht so wie nicht alles neue gut sein muss Schwarzbarsch und Co werden in einigen jahren woll die Löcher in unseren Ökosystem stopfen das die Globale Erderwärmung an denn noch heimischen arten anrichtet.

Wo in Europa außer im hohen Norden Finnland Schweden gibt es noch wirkliche Natur ? Mitteleuropäer an sich ist nur mehr ein großer Naturgepflegter Garten wildniss sucht man bei uns vergebens.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Obwohl die Brandenburger Fischereiforscher eindeutig nachgewiesen haben,dass die Streifenbarsche sich unter unseren Umweltbedingungen eben doch fortpflanzen(siehe Link weiter vorn im Thread) können,gibt es offensichtlich noch genug Angler denen die Spätfolgen eines Besatzes mit dieser Fischart schei..egal sind!
Mann will sich offenbar teure Reisen ersparen und eben jeden Hype mitmachen,Hauptsache man kann sich rühmen einen tollen Exoten gedrillt zu haben.
Wenn diese Fische erst mal in die Hände von kommerziellen Puffbetreibern gelangt sind,
ist der Zug wohl abgefahren und die Tür für wilde Besatzmaßnahmen geöffnet,wenns nur genug Idioten gibt die es wollen und dies ist offenbar so!

Taxidermist


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Das Problem in der Teichwirtschaft ist leider das der Karpfen ein "Alte-Leute-Fisch" geworden ist und nicht jedes Gewässer zur Forellenzucht geeignet ist.
Da wird mal was "neues" ausprobiert und mit Hilfe des "Blinkers" als Superfisch propagiert nur um künstlich einen Markt zu schaffen.
Aber wie jirgel schon schrieb; wir scheinen jedes Jahr was neues zu brauchen .
Nächstes Jahr interessiert es niemanden mehr,und dann kommt die Gefahr:
Mangels Absatz kippen einige Ihre Streifenbarsche in der nächsten Fluss um eine neue Fischart zu vermarkten.


----------



## Fishaholic (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



jirgel schrieb:


> Wo in Europa außer im hohen Norden Finnland Schweden gibt es noch wirkliche Natur ? Mitteleuropäer an sich ist nur mehr ein großer Naturgepflegter Garten wildniss sucht man bei uns vergebens.


Dazu passend möchte ich Richard zitieren: "Die Laaber des FV Nürnberg wird immer als funktionierendes Ökosystem dargestellt, leider ist es bei über 1000 Mitgliedern nur der längste Forellenpuff Deutschlands" (Der Verein setzt seit 2008 übrigens auch wieder Regenbogner anstatt nur Bachforellen, weil ja eh kein Fisch an der Pfanne vorbeikommt)

Und die Gewässergüte ist in Skandinavien leider auch nicht mehr das, was es einmal war.....

Aber sich interessante Angelfische zu besetzen es keine Erfindung der High End Overtackled and Underfished Generation bzw der Neuzeit, so hat doch im 16ten Jahrhundert Graf Anton Clemens die heute nicht nur in der Alpenregion beheimatete Renke aus dem Peipussee zu uns gebracht und auch der liebe Karpfen und all seine Unterarten kam nicht per Anhalter in unsere Regionen.

Ich will bestimmt nichts schön reden, oder Leute anspornen irgendwelchen Fische oder Tierarten überall auszusetzen; bestimmt nicht!
(Was haben Katzen und Ratten nicht schon alles ausgerottet auf der lieben Welt, weil sie mitbringsel von Welteroberern waren ... oder was suchen Guppys in Gebirgsbächen ... Sonnenbarsche im Simssee ...etc)


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@Fishaholic,Fehler welche in der Vergangenheit,mangels besseren Wissens gemacht wurden,reichen halt heute nicht mehr als Argument für einen Besatz,jedenfalls nicht nach heutigem Kenntnisstand!Es gibt ja inzwischen genug Erkenntnisse, für gescheiterte Faunenverfälschung,Z.B. der von dir erwähnte Karpfen in Nordamerika
oder auch in Austalien,wo ganze Gewässersysteme von diesem Fischunkraut besetzt sind,auf Kosten der endemischen Arten!

Taxidermist


----------



## Kottmarbaude (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @MrFloppy,warum reichen dir einheimische Barsche,Hechte und Zander nicht?
> Genau wegen solcher Leute wie dir,wird zur Zeit jede mögliche Pfütze in Deutschland
> mit dem Trendfisch Waller besetzt und wenns nicht ofiziell geht,dann halt bei Nacht und Nebel!
> 
> Taxidermist



Du sprichst mir voll aus dem Herzen. :m Ich denke, wenn wir dafür sorgen, dass unsere Gewässer sauber bleiben und biotop-
gerecht besetzt werden, macht das Angeln auf unsere einhei-
mische Fischfauna jedem Freude. Da muss ich nicht mit irgend-
welchen "Sensationsfängen"  von Fremdfischn angeben.


----------



## Fishaholic (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Fishaholic,Fehler welche in der Vergangenheit,mangels besseren Wissens gemacht wurden,reichen halt heute nicht mehr als Argument für einen Besatz,jedenfalls nicht nach heutigem Kenntnisstand!Es gibt ja inzwischen genug Erkenntnisse, für gescheiterte Faunenverfälschung,Z.B. der von dir erwähnte Karpfen in Nordamerika
> oder auch in Austalien,wo ganze Gewässersysteme von diesem Fischunkraut besetzt sind,auf Kosten der endemischen Arten!
> 
> Taxidermist




Sag ich doch!
Ich fluche schon genug über die Schwarzmeergrundeln im LDM Kanal.
Ich schaffe es ja noch nicht einmal unsere heimischen Fischarten gründlich zu befischen... ich brauche hier keine US Barsche. Verlockend ist es wohl nicht unbedingt nach USA fliegen zu müssen um doch noch meinen Striped Bass zu fangen, aber das System unserer Natur ist so komplex, dass können wir doch gar nicht überblicken, was geschieht, wenn vermehrungsfähige fremde Arten ihr unwesen treiben.

Ich freue mich mehr, wenn ich im Whörder See (Nürnberg) eine Mühlkoppe entdecke als einen 30 Pfund Karpfen


----------



## jirgel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ All

Na dann zeig mir einen Verein der Biotop gerecht besetzt und zwar mit Karauschen und Schleien Giebel brasse und co. 

Zeig mir einen Verein der keine Zander besetzt der keine Welse besetzt der keine Regenbogener fürs Affenfischen in eine Teich pflanzt. Am schluss muss man auch auf Graser und Karpfen verzichten. 

Sicherlich Sonnenbarsch und Co gehören bei uns nicht zum Ökosystem aber dann muss auch mit der Komoranfütterei aufgehört werden und auch mit denn Zuchtprogrammen für Stör und Lachs da die arten schon ausgestorben in unseren Ökosystem.

Ich bin nicht dafür das die Streifenbarsche ausgewildert werden nur müssen dann auch die Besatzmassnahmen mit allen anderen artfremden Fischen auch auf hören Saibling Regenbogenforelle Karpfen und co. 

Ist eine Grundsatzdisskusion entweder total oder koar nicht und die Modetrends vermag kein kleiner Angler aufzuhalten auch wenn man sich ihnen nicht anschließt.

Aber schauen wir mal nach Spanien und Co, Dawrins nightmare a real. 

In dem Sinne 

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Clouserfan (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@jirgel
Es gibt in Deutschland und Österreich kein gesundes naturerhaltenes Ökosystem mehr.Flüsse sind verbaut und begradigt. Die Ökostromheinies bauen in jedes Rinnsal Turbinen  die so groß sind, das gerade mal zwei bis drei Haushalte versorgt werden. Aber den Fischen geht es an den Kragen, und die Ökos kassieren fette Gelder vom Staat.
Fisch wie Zander, Wels, Karpfen und Regenbogenforelle sind schon mehr oder weniger lang etabliert und gehören in die mittleleuropäische Kulturlandschaft, die durch den Menschen geprägt wurde.
Kein oder nur wenige Gewässer sind heute noch in der Lage sich selber zu reproduzieren, auch  nicht wenn die Entnahme durch den Angler wegfällt.
Es sind andere Faktoren die die Fische aussterben lassen. 
Wie der Kormoran, er wird ja gerade in seinenen angestammten Refugien, dem Meer, nicht mehr satt, deshalb frisst er hier die Gewässer leer.
Und treibt in Biotopen sein Unwesen, die solchen Fraßdruck überhaupt nicht vertragen.
Also gehst Du in spätestens 5 Jahren, wenn kein Besatz mehr erfolgt nicht mehr angeln.
Denn die Leute die den Besatz produzieren, sind es die ihre Existens verlieren. Und als kleiner Nebeneffekt fallen die Angelpuffs auch flach, weil diese meist Fischzüchter betreiben. 
Also kein Besatz in der Kulturlandschaft =  kein Hobbie!!!!
Und noch eins zu den Wiederansiedelungsprojekten. 
Es war der Mensch, der dafür gesorgt hat, dass diese Fische ausgerottet sind. Und es ist unsere verdammte Pflicht, dies zu korregieren, wenn es noch möglich ist!
*Trotzdem bin ich auch gegen eine Ansiedelung anderer nicht heimischer Fischarten, auch nicht in der Aquakultur, denn es gibt zu viele achtlose Mitbürger, die dafür sorgen, daß diese Arten aus der Gefangenschafft enkommen.*
Ach ja Saiblinge sind heimische Fische.
Und nochwas, dies trifft auch auf Spanien zu. Und Alptäume hat der Herr Darwin schon lange nicht mehr.
Ich wünsch Dir ein traumhaftes Nachdenken. Sicher die Meinung ist frei.


----------



## Dart (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Hybriden nur auf künstlichem Weg vermehrt werden können. Denn da es wohl die selbe Art ist, die ich schon in New Mexico / USA befischt habe, und diese in dem Staussee zuhauf vorkommen, müssen Sie ja auch auf natürlichem Weg entstehen können. Ich denke aber, dass sie sich nicht selbst vermehren.....l


Da liegst du leider falsch mit deinem Glauben und Vermutungen:q
Der Link...http://www.dradio.de/dkultur/sendungen/laenderreport/637340/
...wurde bis jetzt in allen Diskussionen schon eingestellt.
Einfach mal anclicken und lesen "wollen".|rolleyes
Um es auch den Faulen verständlich zu machen, hier die zitierten Kernaussagen des Züchters, zum Thema Reproduktion.

*"Ausgangshypothese war eigentlich, dass man unter den Hybriden eher keine Reproduktion erwarten kann … insbesondere unter den Bedingungen, die wir hier haben, war davon auszugehen, dass hier keine Reproduktion stattfinden kann."*

*Kreuzungen - wie der Streifenbarsch - können sich nicht in der Natur vermehren. Schon gar nicht unter den Klimabedingungen Brandenburgs. Das war die Annahme der Fisch-Wissenschaftler. *

*"Wir haben beobachten können, dass ein Ablaichen unter natürlichen Bedingungen stattfindet und auch ein Aufkommen von Larven zu beobachten ist unter den klimatischen Bedingungen Brandenburgs."*

*Die Tiere sind vermehrungsfähig. Auch der Brandenburger Winter konnte ihnen nichts anhaben. Ein alarmierender Befund für die Wissenschaftler. Und für alle, die mit dem Raubfisch Geschäfte machen wollen.*

Noch Fragen?
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## heinzrch (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ohne den Streifenbarsch schönreden zu wollen, muß ich feststellen, dass der Artikel sehr populistisch im Bildzeitungsstil gehalten ist, keine genauen Quellenangaben enthält und mir die Aussage bezüglich der Reproduzierfähigkeit des SB in freier Wildbahn sehr fragwürdig erscheint. Man muß nicht alles blind glauben, nur weil es irgendwo geschrieben steht...


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@heinzrch,Auch wenn du den Stil vielleicht Bidzeitungsmäßig findest,ändert es nichts daran,dass ein Institut für Binnenfischerrei  in Potsdam und ein Dr. Andreas Müller zu dem Ergebnis der Reproduktionsfähgkeit dieser Fische kommen.
Wahrheitsanspruch haben wird!
Oder bezweifelst du dennoch diese Ergebnisse?

P.S.azu wird es sicher noch andre Veröffentlichungen geben,müßte man nur suchen!


Taxidermist


----------



## Dart (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Manno Richard
Das ist nun mal leider der Aufhänger der ganzen Diskussionen im WWW, und das einzige was wirklich im Internet, abseits von Vermutungen, ermittelbar ist:g
Man kann dazu noch, wenn es Spaß macht, noch etliche Glaubensbekenntnisse machen. Das ändert aber nichts an dem derzeitigen Erkenntnisstand...zumindest kann ich da nix drüber lesen oder finden, außer ein wenig bla-bla.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, das Thema interessiert mich sehr, aber eher auf einem Level abseits von Vermutungen.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

hi
Ohne dafür oder dagegen zu sein!

Was kommen soll kommt sowieso!
Dafür brauch die Natur kein Mensch,der beschleunigt nur das was die Natur auch alleine schafft,nur da dauert es länger als mit Menschenhilfe.

Und aus Insider Kreisen,gibt es munkeln das Schwarzbarsche die letzten Jahre von Spanien nach Deutschland gebracht worden sind,in einem großen See in Deutschland,um sie hier auf Vermehrung etc.zu testen.
Und ob ihr euch nun aufregt oder nicht,was kommen soll kommt auch.Irgendwer sorgt immer dafür das sich was verändert ob nun Bakterien Vögel Tiere oder Menschen.
Man kann versuchen zu verhindern,ob man es schafft????

lg


----------



## Dart (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



gründler schrieb:


> hi
> Ohne dafür oder dagegen zu sein!
> 
> Was kommen soll kommt sowieso!
> ...


Ich glaube dir aufs Wort|bla:|bla:|bla:
Ich versuche nur gerade nachzuvollziehen, wie Schwarzbarsche den Weg nach Spanien gefunden haben:vik:
Logo, die Natur findet ihren Weg:m
LG, Reiner


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir aufs Wort|bla:|bla:|bla:
> Ich versuche nur gerade nachzuvollziehen, wie Schwarzbarsche den Weg nach Spanien gefunden haben:vik:
> Logo, die Natur findet ihren Weg:m
> LG, Reiner


 

http://www.krm-media.de/cms/angelsc...pinnfischen-auf-schwarzbarsch-in-spanien.html


Na die aus'n Ebro sind doch Schwarzbarsche oder wie heißen die?
Ich kenne die nur unter Schwarzbarsch.
Und da wurden angeblich einige etliche lebend nach D.gebracht.
lg


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Lieber Heinz Richard ich empfehle dir:http://www.ifb-potsdam.de/aktuelles/band21.pdf
Besonders Seite 33,Kapitel 3.2,Nachhaltige Aquakultur letzter Absatz!

Taxidermist


----------



## Dart (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Schwarzbarsche wurden weltweit, nach dem 2. Weltkrieg durch die Us. Army eingebürgert. Bestes Beispiel Spanien, Japan und auch Frankreich.  es gibt einen kleinen Stamm, auch aus dieser Zeit, z.B. im Kleinsee (Austria)
Mit der aktuellen Diskussion haben eigtl. Schwarzbarsche gar nix im Sinn


----------



## Fishaholic (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ok ich lag falsch in der Annahme, dass sie sich nicht selbst vermehren können, aber dass spricht dann ja noch umso mehr dafür, die Tiere nicht in Teichanlagen zu halten. Obwohl sie früher oder später den Weg aus der Lausitz und folgenden Zuchtanlagen auch in unsere Gewässer finden werden. 
Bin mal gespannt was in 20 Jahren noch so in und an unseren Gewässern zu finden ist...
Ich schätze mal überwiegend: Wels, Zwergwels, Karpfen und seine asiatischen Gattungen, Schwarzmeergrundeln, Streifenbarsche ... und natürlich Ochsenfrösche.


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Schwarzbarsche wurden weltweit, nach dem 2. Weltkrieg durch die Us. Army eingebürgert. Bestes Beispiel Spanien, Japan und auch Frankreich. es gibt einen kleinen Stamm, auch aus dieser Zeit, z.B. im Kleinsee (Austria)
> Mit der aktuellen Diskussion haben eigtl. Schwarzbarsche gar nix im Sinn


 
Hast du nicht gerade gefragt wie diese nach Spanien gekommen sind.Und nun erzählst du mir wann wo und wie.#6
Und beide kommen von ausserhalb,Schwarzbarsch ist also ok und andere Arten nicht,na dann.

Ist mir auch egal wer hier was wo aussetzt sind auch nur Lebewesen,und diesen ist es Sch..egal wo sie leben,wenn die bedingungen stimmen.


Sorry Schwarz Usa Streifen Asia sind aber beide nicht Heimmisch in D.oder Spanien etc. 
lg


----------



## Gardenfly (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Schwarzbarsche hat schon der gute Max von Borne versucht einzubürgern,da erfolglos (zu kalt) hat er dann einen Versuch mit Forellenbarschen gemacht (war auch nichts)-für die Verschwörungstheoretiker :
vielleicht ist der Treibhausefekt nur ein weiterer Versuch für Schwarzbarsch und Co.

Es wurde hir mehrfach behauptet das der Wels nicht heimisch ist.Dies ist falsch er ist in Elbe,Oder,Rhein und Donau ein heimischer Fisch (seit mind. der vorletzten Eiszeit) nur wegen Aberglauben fast ausgerottet gewesen.


----------



## jirgel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Clouserfan schrieb:


> @jirgel
> 
> Ach ja Saiblinge sind heimische Fische.
> .


 

Seit wann ? 

seit dem sie besetzt wurden Vorreiter war ein Gwisser österreich Erzherzog Johann der die Fische für die Stolleknappen in Hochgebirgseen einsetzt hat wo sich die Forellen nicht halten konnten.

Aber wir verändern die Natur jeden Tag obgewollte mit dem eignen Garten oder ungewollt.

Und ob eine Art gut oder schlecht ist naja ich seh da nicht mehr so das Problem Snakeheads wandern die Donau hoch von Delta kommend, die Wollhandkrabben bringen nun denn Fischern geld. 

Die Welt verändert sich ob zum guten oder schlechten, ich bleib auch nur Angler und so lange es meine geliebte Schleie und Äsche gibt werde ich sie beangeln, und sollten sie vorbei austerben  wird sich schon ein andrer Fisch für mich finden.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



jirgel schrieb:


> Seit wann ?
> 
> seit dem sie besetzt wurden Vorreiter war ein Gwisser österreich Erzherzog Johann der die Fische für die Stolleknappen in Hochgebirgseen einsetzt hat wo sich die Forellen nicht halten konnten.


Noch nie gehört. Meinst du damit etwa den Königssee-Saibling? Vom Namaycush weiß man ja, das dieser aus Nordamerika stammt, aber was ist eigentlich nochmal mit Bach- und Seesailbling, sind das denn jetzt Fremde oder einheimische?


jirgel schrieb:


> Snakeheads wandern die Donau hoch von Delta kommend.


Quark, die gibts nur in den Tropen.


Gardenfly schrieb:


> Es wurde hir mehrfach behauptet das der Wels nicht heimisch ist.Dies ist falsch er ist in Elbe,Oder,Rhein und Donau ein heimischer Fisch (seit mind. der vorletzten Eiszeit) nur wegen Aberglauben fast ausgerottet gewesen.


Gibts dafür Beweise?

Hat hier nicht eben jemand gesagt, dass ausgestorbene Arten, deren Verschwinden unsere Schuld ist nicht wieder angesiedelt werden sollten? Das ist meiner Meinung nach, neben dem Besatz der SB, der größte Quatsch der hier geposted wurde#d


----------



## jirgel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Das letzte ist nicht von mir ^^ 

und zum Quark http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=21252&page=3 

Nein ich meine Bachsaibling,  Arktischen Saibling etc fast alle Saiblingarten wurden in Mitteleuropa eingebürgert.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



jirgel schrieb:


> Das letzte ist nicht von mir ^^
> Fehler behoben.
> 
> und zum Quark http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=21252&page=3
> ...



Welche denn nicht?


----------



## Gardenfly (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Gibts dafür Beweise?


Betr. Wels
Reichen Archäologische und alle sachlichen Fachbücher seit Erfindung der Schrift,Höhlenzeichnungen ect ?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Bevor hier noch mehr Unsinn verzapft wird:

Nein, auch der Bachsaibling ist nicht ursprünglich aus Mitteleuropa stammend!

Ja, es gibt tatsächlich historische Quellenangaben über den Wels u.a. auch vom Niederrhein. Allerdings gab es damals noch keine Baggerseen entlang des Rheins (und somit auch dort keine Welse). Die Welspopulation beschränkte sich rein auf den großen Strom - in Seen kam dieser nicht vor.
Zu diesem Thema gibt es ne Publikation von Dr. Heiner Klinger (Leiter der Dezernate für Fischerei in Albaum, ehemals LÖBF NRW - heute LANUV, Außenstelle Albaum). Irgendwo hab ich die hier auch rumfliegen, aber wenn´s so dringend ist schreib lieber gleich dahin (bis ich das gefunden hab ist Weihnachten).


----------



## Clouserfan (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@jirgel!
Das ist ja ne schöne Geschichte mit dem Herrn von.
Aber für Euch als Heimatart gilt Salvelinus alpinus nachweislich. Und nicht erst seit Herr Graf geruhte Fische in Alpenreionen zu verteilen.
Aber die Meinung ist immer persönlich!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Betr. Wels
> Reichen Archäologische und alle sachlichen Fachbücher seit Erfindung der Schrift,Höhlenzeichnungen ect ?



Schonmal was von Link gehört?
Ist jetzt aber unnötig, da FoolishFarmer die Aussage bestätigt hat:m


----------



## jirgel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Also die einzige wirkliche Saiblingart die nicht importiert worden ist nach meinen Wissenstand ist Salvelinus alpinus und der steht schon seit ewigen Zeiten kurz vor dem aus die Populationen werden künstlich hochgepusht durch besatzmassnahmen. 

Bitte versteht mich nicht Falsch aber ich würde eher schauen das der Aal überlebt bevor ich Störartige auswildere oder Lachse künstlich zurückbringe.

Auch wäre mit der ewigen Komoranplage es schneller vorbei wenn wir angler mal mit dem Besatz für 5 jahre aufhören würden, geht zwar nicht ist aber sicher die wirksamste möglichkeit.

Zum eigendlichen Thema der Streifenbarsch naja wenn er schmeckt löst sich das Problem gleich schnell wie mit anderen Arten.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



jirgel schrieb:


> Bitte versteht mich nicht Falsch aber ich würde eher schauen das der Aal überlebt bevor ich Störartige auswildere oder Lachse künstlich zurückbringe.


Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung!


jirgel schrieb:


> Zum eigendlichen Thema der Streifenbarsch naja wenn er schmeckt löst sich das Problem gleich schnell wie mit anderen Arten.



Das glaube ich jedoch kaum. Im Grunde genommen, schmeckt die Pufffrorelle ja auch, trotzdem gibt es sie in freiher Wildbahn und oftmals verdrängt diese die heimische Bachforelle, außerdem ist der Barsch ein spitzenmäßiger Speisefisch, wird aber seltsamer Weiße in dieser Hinsicht vernachlässigt. In den letzten Jahren ist er zudem zum Sportfisch mutiert...
Weiß jemand zufallig ob der SB auch verbutten kann?


----------



## Fishaholic (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich denke mal, dass der SB wie (ich glaube es zumindest) jeder Fisch verbutten kann, wenn er keine frischen Gene bekommt. Aber, da es eh schon ein Hybride ist, wer sagt, dass er nicht für weitere hybride Arten sorgt, z.b. mit dem Flußbarsch???

Die Welterwärmung wird denke ich auch noch ein entscheidenter Faktor sein, der unsere Unterwasserwelt erheblich verändern wird.


----------



## Gardenfly (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Bei Hybriden gibt es eh, bald wieder beide Ursprungsarten (mendelsche Vererbungslehre).
Das würde das Problem auch nicht lösen,ich habe aber eher die Sorge das unser Gerede über für und wieder, dazu führt ein gesteigertes Interesse für den Fisch zu schaffen.


----------



## Fishaholic (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich denke eher, dass das Interesse, das der Fisch bei den Züchtern (und den Lesern des Blinker) weckt für Ansporn sogt....


----------



## LAC (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hallo,
zum bachsaibling (Salvelinus fontinalis) möchte ich folgendes erwähnen. Er kommt im osten nordamerikas vor und wurde 1884 in europa eingeführt. 
Es ist also eine nicht heimische art.

Nach wissenschaftlichen untersuchungen (B. Borchard, T. Brenner, L Steinberg) alle - ehemalige landesanstalt für fischerei - lagen in den 80ger jahren, 23 fundortangaben vorwiegend aus dem sauerland und bergischen land vor. Ich müsste nachschauen, wie der stand heute ist..

In den kalkarmen mittelgebirgbächen kann sich diese fischart gegenüber der bachforelle durchsetzen. Gegenüber der bachforelle kann der bachsaibling eine gewässerversauerung besser vertragen und braucht auch keine versteckmöglichkeiten. Wobei er die bachforelle in ökologisch intakten gewässern nicht verdrängen wird, jedoch als futterkonkurrenz angesehen werden muss.

Der Seesaibling ( Salvelinus alpinus salvelinus)
der in den nördlichen alpen- und voralpenseen beheimatet ist, ist eine stationäre unterart, des wandersaiblings, der die küstengewässer des nördlichen eismeeres bewohnt und zum laichen in die flüsse und seen aufsteigt. Er bevorzugt tiefe gewässer und eine erfolgreiche einbürgerung gelang nur in der sorpe- talsperre in NRW, wobei man auch in der rurtalsperre und anderen talsperren versuche durchgeführt hat. Es haperte jedoch am geeignetem besatzmaterial.

Der Amerikanische Seesibling (Salvelinus namaycush)
bwohnt die grossen seen in Nordamerikaa und wurde mitte des letzten jahrhundert in schwedischen und schweizern seen ausgesetzt, Es ist ein schnellwüchsige fischart und in NRW liegen fangmeldungen vor, vom rhein, sorpe- und biggetalsperre. Über die herkunft des besatzmaterials existieren keine angaben. Man hat ihn sicherlich mit dem europäischen verwechselt. 

Eine verwechselung muss wohl auch mit den coho lachs passiert sein, der an der pazikküste nordamerikas von kalifornien über alaska bis in den japanischen gewässer vorkommt, da er in NRW im rhein, baggerseen und in talsperren vertreten ist. |supergri|supergri

Und den kreiselmäher haben in den 30ger jahren im letzten jahrhundert, die russen von ostasien in den europäischen raum gebracht - sie wurde als wunderwaffe gesehen der name ist (Ctenopharyngodon idella) er wurde von anglern mit erfolg eingesetzt. Heute zerbrechen sie sich den kopf darüber, welch eine wirkung sie hatte #q


----------



## MefoProf (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Moin,

wenn Otto das schon so schön mit den Saiblingen erklärt, dann muß ich auch noch mal etwas zum Zander beisteuern. 

Ich habe gestern die aktuelle Ausgabe des "Sportsfiskeren" (Zeitschrift des dänischen Anglerverbandes) erhalten und darin einen interessanten Artikel gefunden. 

Demnach wurden bereits in der Steinzeit Zander in Dänemark gefangen|bigeyes. Dieses belegen wohl Knochenfunde aus dieser Zeit. 
Somit muß der Zander zu den einheimischen Fischen gerechnet werden, da kaum anzunehmen ist, daß man in der Steinzeit schon gezielte Besatzmaßnahmen durchgeführt hat . 

#h


----------



## LAC (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ Mefoprof

Grüsse dich,
habe mein postig noch etwas erweitert mit dem coho lachs - die ersten versuche der einbürgerung von seiten der angler, da er so schön farbig ist und gewaltigen laichhaken hat - das ist ein fisch!


Mit den zander, das kann ohne weitere sein, dass durch knochenfunde man arten entdeckt, die einmal heimisch waren z.b. dein posting mit dem zander, der ja ursprüglich östlich der elbe über schweden, finnland, russland bis zum kaspischen meer vorkam - d.h. auch dänemark. 
Inzwischen hat er sich so verbreitet, dass er in deutschland überall vorkommt - es ist die liebe zum fisch, dass er sich so vermehren darf in den trüben gewässern - die er liebt

Zwischen heimisch sehe ich nicht die landesgrenzen, denn die haben sich ständig verändert, sondern nur ihr gebiet wo sie normal zu finden waren.

Zum beispiel, kam der wels in NRW ursprünglich nicht vor - in den 80ger Jahren wurden 26 fundorte festgestellt durch besatz - heute ist er fast überall vertreten, da der freizeitfischer ihn besonders liebt.

Gruss zur grünen insel
Otto


----------



## porscher (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

...da der freizeitfischer ihn besonders liebt.

Darüber kann man verschiedener Ansicht sein...Gehört aber auch nicht hierher(thematisch)!


----------



## Gardenfly (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Zum Zander gibt es noch etwas "witziges",das Landesamt für Ökologie (NdS) hatte die Überlegung angestellt ,ob der Zander auch in der Weser heimisch ist,da bei Hochwasser sich zwei kleine Bäche im Oberlauf von Weser und Elbe treffen .
Das würde dann auch bei Wels zutreffen :q

Zum Streifenbarsch . beim Googeln finde ich keine Satzfischangebote ,nur unses Diskussion,den Blinker-Artikel ,einige Feinkostläden und Leute die Flussbarsche für Streifenbarsche halten.
Das würde zumindest bedeuten,das es fast unmöglich ist Besatz überhaupt zu bekommen.


----------



## LAC (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ porscher
du sprichst mich damit an, da es meine worte waren. Thematisch passt das schon, denn ob es der streifenbarsch, der wels oder einige andere fischarten sind, die durch besatz in ein gewässer kommen, wo sie nicht hingehören, besteht eine grosse gefahr für die unterwasserfauna, die sich nur ganz wenige angler vorstellen können. 
Es gibt eine autochthone und allochthone ichthyofauna.
Sie unterscheiden sich durch heimisch, eingebürgert oder eingeschleppt. Die beiden letzten, sind zum teil von menschenhand u.a. auch durch angler durchgeführt worden, damit sie ihren lieblingsfisch vor der tür angeln können. Damit diese auch fluppt und beim fang keine probleme eintreten, hat man kreiselmäher - graskarpfen - eingesetzt, wie diese arbeiten und sich entwickeln, ist hier im board lesbar - da werden reichlich hilfe rufe gepostet.
Wenn du genaueres wissen möchtest, damit keine fehler gemacht werden, kann ich es dir senden.

Glaubts du, dass ein coho lachs vom himmel fällt, bzw durch entenflug ins gewässer kommt, dass kann man einen angler erzählen, der gerade dabei ist seine knoten zu lernen. Es ist zwar ein hartes wort, aber in den 40 jahren wo ich mit fische und angler etwas zutun habe - konnte ich ganz schnell festgestellen beim angler, wo seine fähigkeiten liegen und sein wissen ein ende hat. Deshalb kann man einigen anglern dieses erzählen - sie glauben es sogar, da sie gar keinen coho lachs kennen.

Willst du mir jetzt sagen, dieses passt hier thematisch nicht hin oder stimmt nicht, dann mache ich mir die mühe und werde alle fische auflisten, die in unseren gewässern nicht hingehören jedoch ausgesetzt wurden - egal welcher hintergrund dahinter steckt. Es ist eine studie von 126 seiten ein beweis, dass hier laien gewirtschaftet haben, die keine ahnung haben und wenn sie das wissen haben, ist es ihnen scheixx egal, da sie ganz bestimmte interessen damit verfolgen. Sie wissen zwar was sie machen, kennen jedoch nicht die neg. auswirkungen und ich glaube, wenn einige angler diese neg. auswirkung kennen, dann würden sie nicht so handeln, bzw. demjenigen auf die finger hauen, wenn er beginnt. 
Die sache d.h. der besatz wird in meinen augen nicht richtig ernst genommen, nach dem motto - das wird schon klappen und für uns angler ist das gut. 
Da sehe ich eine große gefahr und es kann sein, dass auf lange sicht gesehen, hier ein riegel vorgeschoben wird, d.h. man wird dem angler den besatz aus den händen nehmen und es wird staatlich geregelt. Sollte diese passieren, haben wir es denen zu verdanken, die nicht immer mit rechten dingen den besatz durchgeführt haben. 
Ich hoffe ja nicht das dieses passiert, jedoch wünsche ich mir, dass einige angler sich darüber mehr gedanken machen sollten und beim besatz richtig handeln - sie werden mehr freude am angeln haben.

Das rate ich dir auch - denn dein zeilen

"Darüber kann man verschiedener Ansicht sein...Gehört aber auch nicht hierher(thematisch"

sprechen ja eine deutliche sprache und je mehr es lesen je mehr ansichten kommen ans tageslicht - aber eine ist nur richtig und da können noch fehler bei auftreten, obwohl der besatz richtig ist.
Es ist etwas koplizierter als man sich das vorstellt, aber es ist ganz leicht, andere fischarten ins gewässer zu werfen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Demnach wurden bereits in der Steinzeit Zander in Dänemark gefangen|bigeyes. Dieses belegen wohl Knochenfunde aus dieser Zeit.
> Somit muß der Zander zu den einheimischen Fischen gerechnet werden...


Seit wann ist ein dänischer Zander bei uns hemisch???
Und obwohl die rein politischen Grenzen natürlich kein Hinderniss sind...


Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Zwischen heimisch sehe ich nicht die landesgrenzen, denn die haben sich ständig verändert, sondern nur ihr gebiet wo sie normal zu finden waren.


... liegt zwischen Dänemark und Deutschland entweder Salzwasser oder ne Menge trockenes Land.
Aber eben kein großer Strom durch den sich ein Zander zu uns hin hätte ausbreiten können. 


Dennoch kann man natürlich diskutieren, ob nicht Mitteleuropa als Verbreitungsgebiet einer zanderartigen Spezies angesehen werden muss - denn der Donauzander (wenngleich eine andere Art) existiert ja deutlich südlicher auch.:g


----------



## MefoProf (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Seit wann ist ein dänischer Zander bei uns hemisch???
> Und obwohl die rein politischen Grenzen natürlich kein Hinderniss sind...
> 
> ... liegt zwischen Dänemark und Deutschland entweder Salzwasser oder ne Menge trockenes Land.
> ...




Moin,

die Funde stammen aus der Gegend um Hadersleben und das war im Laufe der Geschichte immer mal wieder deutsch.

Es wird vermutet, daß der Zander über die Ostsee nach DK eingewandert ist. (bislang ist mir der Zander allerdings nicht als Spzies aufgefallen, die sich besonders häufig in Brackwassergebieten aufhält |kopfkrat ) Demnach müßte er also aus SH gekommen sein. SH hat zwar auch öfter mal zu DK gehört, aber somit dürfte deine Definition von heimisch sicherlich besser erfüllt sein |rolleyes.
Vor wenigen Wochen noch habe ich eine Empfehlung des dänischen Fischereiinstituts gelesen, wo der Zander als nicht heimisch und schädlich für die heimische Fauna eingestuft wurde und deshalb in DK auch nicht besetzt werden sollte.

@ LAC
in deinen Worten liegt viel Wahrheit. Aber leider wird sich daran kaum etwas ändern. Ich kenne viele Leute, die sehr engagiert in den Mefoprojekten mitarbeiten, bzw dort sogar federführend sind. Diese sollten es eigentlich besser wissen, aber auch sie kaufen sich mehr oder weniger legal ein paar Lächslein und lassen sie dann hier in den Auen frei. Oder aber sie fahren mit einem grossen Kanister nach Jütland und fangen dort ein paar Äschen.... Mal kurz Gott zu spielen ist eben sehr verlockend.

So nun aber mal wieder zum SB: Ich denke dieser Thread zeigt bereits sehr deutlich, daß ein großes Interesse an diesem Fisch besteht. Wenn die Nachfrage da ist, wird irgend jemand schon bereit sein diese auch zu bedienen. Zumal damit ja Geld verdient werden kann.

|wavey:


----------



## LAC (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ MefoProf

genau so sieht es aus, wie du es  mit dem lachs bzw. der äsche erwähnst. 
Die angelei wird in den angelvereinen unterschiedlich gesehen und so bilden sich in den vereinen kleine gruppen die zum teil durch ihr stimme auch etwas bewirken können, da kann dann ein guter gewässerwart abgesetzt bzw.nicht mehr gewählt werden, da die mehrzahl ihn nicht mag, weil er für sie falsch arbeitet. 
Ist dieser gewässerwart nur etwas am schwimmen und kann sich bei einer ansammlung von 300 oder mehr menschen nicht durchsetzten - arbeitet er wie der verein es möchte, des friedens wegen. 
Ich habe es selbst erlebt, dass die helfer die ich hatte, wenn besatzmaßnahmen durchgeführt wurden mich von der seite angesprochen haben und sagten so einige große, könnten wir doch auch mal kaufen und einsetzen - oder was auch immer. Ständig musste ich mir solche äußerungen anhören. Nun kannte ich diese personen sowie ihren freundeskreis innerhalb des vereins - es waren die sprecher dieser gruppe, der speziell auf mich angesetzt wurde. Nach dem Motto. du musst dich unbedingt melden beim besatz und mal nett mit ihm reden, du kannst gut reden und wirst es in unserem sinne schon biegen.
Ja, solche vorboten haben teilweise erfolg.  Ich habe mir dieses immer schön angehört und er hat sicherlich seinen freunden auch etwas gutes berichten können, klar - damit er einen händerdruck bekommt.
Jedoch gemacht wurde es nie.

Wenn ich selbst eine schwache stelle sah, wo sie einsteigen konnten um ihre ziele zu verwirklichen, dann habe ich mich gestellt und hatte ganz viele gegner und sie zweifelten meine tätigkeiten an und einige sagten dumm, das ist mein geld und ich bestimme was damit gemacht wird.
Das war recht spannend und man sah die einzelnen interessensgruppen, da sie sich auch gegenseitig noch beschossen. Ich nahm es immer locker hin und suchte förmlich diese konfrontation, da einige gedanken  ans tageslicht kamen und einige glaubten,  jetzt gehen wir als sieger hier raus.
Da habe ich mir vorher auch gedanken drüber gemacht und als sie glaubten, jetzt fällt er um, da habe ich ein schreiben aus der tasche gezogen, wo die tätigkeit von höchster stelle des landes abgesegnet war.
Ist nicht die feine art, sie so auflaufen zu lassen, aber anders werden die gedanken nicht sichtbar. 
Innerhalb von wenigen minuten sah alles anders aus und einige munkelten nur noch in ihren eigenen reihen und schimpften noch gegen die wissenschaftler mit den worten die haben ja keine ahnung


Bei einigen vereinen läuft alles bestens und einige sollte man beraten. 
Eine gefahr sehe ich bei den wilden, die nicht organisierten, die ein teich verbunden mit einem fließgewässersystem angepachtet haben und fleißig auf dem freien markt fische kaufen, die sie lieben und besetzen,

Da kann dann schnell ein internationales fischtreffen stattfinden,  wo aus nordamerika der coho lachs, aus osteuropa der wels, aus dänemark oder schweden der zander, aus sibirien der giebel oder goldfisch, aus den flussgebieten des kaspischen meeres der karpfen  auf die einheimischen fischarten treffen, wie forellen, äschen, hechte, barben usw..
Und damit die fische im fremden gewässer nicht stolpern und die verständigung der fische untereinander  besser funktioniert und auch das futter besser finden können, wird klare sicht geschaffen durch die reinigungstruppe weißer amur  - die sorgt jetzt für sauberkeit.

Dieses internatiolnale fischtreffen wird von anglern betreut, und reißt ein fisch das maul zu weit auf, dann wird er bestraft und landet im backofen.


----------



## Gardenfly (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hallo Lydum Art Center,
du scheinst richtig streitsüchtig zu sein,oder wie auch immer.

Denn die meisten geben nach um ihre Ruhe zu haben,ich sehe das bei uns ,das ein Großteil des Vorstandes nur an Fremdgewässer oder tief in der Botanik angeln geht,nur um auch angeln zu können.
Selbst vor frühmorgentlichen Anrufen scheuen die sich nicht.
Glücklicherweise wollen die "nur" Satzkarpfen oder Forellen,und deren Lieblingsgewässer hat keinen Ablauf.


----------



## LAC (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ Gardenfly
streitsüchtig bin ich nicht, ich bin die ruhe selbst und habe mich voll in der gewalt, da ich nicht auf wackeligen beinen stehe. Ich habe zwar gegner aber auch viele freunde.|supergri
Man muss mittelmäßig sein um anzukommen, damit gebe ich mich aber nicht zufrieden - mehr nicht.


----------



## Quappenjäger (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

wenn einer streit sucht ist es bestimmt nicht otto! der ißt lieber nen steak wie ne fliege :m. nein spass bei seite du kannst dem mann schon trauen was er schreibt! konnte mir von seiner erfahrung selbst ein bild machen ! und glaube mir der oddo ist der letzte der streit sucht , eher das gegenteil!!


----------



## LAC (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ Quappi
keine rückendeckung geben - grüsse dich!

@ FoolishFarmer

hallo, 
deine zeilen....

liegt zwischen Dänemark und Deutschland entweder Salzwasser oder ne Menge trockenes Land.
Aber eben kein großer Strom durch den sich ein Zander zu uns hin hätte ausbreiten können. 

FoolishFarmer, das kommt immer drauf an, wie weit man zurück schaut. Ozeanographisch gesehen ist ja die nordsee ein geologisch junges randmeer bzw. flaches transgressionsmeer und die vorläufer lassen sich bis in das obere tertiär zurückverfolgen.
Und in der zwischeneiszeit bedeckte sie ein viel größeres gebiet - es reichte bis zum rand des heutigen mittelgebirgsgürtels. 9o m tiefer lag während der vereisungszeiten der meeresspiegel und in höhe der doggerbank war die küstenlinie der nordsee. 
Ich habe jetzt noch vom urhering ein foto (stelle es mal ein) gemacht - er wurde irgendwo in der innenstadt in stuttgart gefunden *lach 
jedenfalls dort im grossraum und wenn jetzt ganz schlaue sich gedanken machen, wo finde ich dort ein kraftwerk am gewässser, was reichlich salz ablässt, dann hat der hering eine chance, dass er in seine alte heimat wieder fuss fassen kann. Nach und nach würden dann an der uferpromenade matjesbuden entstehen 

Ein verbindung von dänemark zu deutschland hatte man mit der ostsee, denn dieses becken füllte sich mit schmelzwasser und begann mit dem stadion eines süsswassersees - in dieser zeit sind die zander von dänemark ganz schnell nach ostdeutschland geschwommen und nun freut man sich dort, dass der dänische zander ein vorzüglicher speisefisch ist. Die anrainer staaten der ostsse machen sich gedanken, dass dieser ehemalige süsswassersee mit dem zanderbestand nicht umkippt und zum gülleteich wird.

Spaß beiseite - der zander ist ja fast überall in deutschland vertreten und bei eine durchgängigen befischung des rheines hat man festgestellt, dass im raum wesel große exemlare von 1 m keine seltenheit sind - selbst habe ich in holland schon zig zander im ijsselmeer gefangen - große exemplar - immer wenn die schiffe kamen und den sand aufwühlten - habe ich gezupft.

Der angler hat dafür gesorgt, dass die bestände ausgezeichnet sind, in der gefährdungskategorien wird er nicht auftauchen, da es kein heimischer fisch ist. Ich bin auch kein gegner vom zander, jedoch meine ich, man sollte diesen fisch nicht besetzen in fliessgewässer, wo sie noch nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich finde es bemerkenswert, wie LAC hier versucht für Auf- und Erklärung zu sorgen. Eigentlich kann man das nicht oft genug sagen.

Wir Angler brüsten uns gerne mit Naturverbundenheit. Die aber ist in vielen Fällen auf den Zielfisch projeziert und nicht auf die Natur als Ganzes. Und das wiederum finde ich sehr schade. 

Die Besatzmaßnahmen in staatliche Hände zu geben und Eigenmächtigkeiten mit Gefängnis zu bestrafen wäre sicher nicht verkehrt. Das ist übrigens in manchen gelobten Angelländern Usus.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Diese sollten es eigentlich besser wissen, aber auch sie kaufen sich mehr oder weniger legal ein paar Lächslein und lassen sie dann hier in den Auen frei. Mal kurz Gott zu spielen ist eben sehr verlockend.


Selbstverständlich bin ich ja grundsätzlich gegen den Besatz von neuen Arten, nun ist der Lachs natürlich ein einheimischer, jedoch, mehr oder weniger, ausgestorbener Fisch. 
Einige setzten sich dafür ein, dass Exoten von unsern Gewässern vernbleiben und andere engagieren sich für die Wieder-Einbürgerung des Lachses.
 So wie ich das verstehe ist der Lachs ''gut'' der Exot jedoch schlecht, wegen der Schäden die er verursacht/ verursachen könnte. Vom Besatz sollte man daher abraten, aber was ist denn mit dem Lachs? Viele sind bemüht Bestände hochzubekommen. 

1. Wie einschneident wäre denn eigentlich der plötzliche Besatz vom Lachs? (Durch inoffizielle Besatzmaßnahmen von Liebhabern)
2. Kann er eventuell auch zu ''Problemen'' führen? 

3. Wie kann der Versuch ihn wieder heimisch zu machen rechtfertigt werden? (*Wenn man mal davon absieht*, dass er in der Vergangenheit ein einheimischer Fisch war, er jetzt nun mal weg ist/ der Mensch schuld an seiner Ausrottung (auf D bezogen) ist und es als ''Wiedergutmachung'' versteht ihm ''zu helfen'') Gewisse Parallelen zum Exoten sind ja durchaus vorhanden!

Wenn der 3. Punkt für den Lachs spricht , durch was auch immer, der Grund ist hier jetzt mal egal, wäre es denn nicht sinnvoll den Lachs auch illegal, von Privatpersonen, besetzten zu lassen, sofern dieser keine Katastrophen anrichtet?

Neben den besorgten Naturschützern gibt es ja mindestens genau so viele Sportfischer die es als Heidenspaß ansehen würden diesen Elite-Fisch nicht nur im Urlaub oder überhaupt mal zu beangeln (Parallele zu Streifenbarsch & Friends)


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich würde mal meinen es kommt auf die Gene an,in der Vergangenheit wurden Deutsche Lachsstämme ins Ausland gebracht ,da diese größer wurden.
Ein Vorteil für aktuelle Projekte,ich glaube aber kaum das ein Privatmann heute Lachssetzlinge bekommt (wenn ja,ich brauche welche für meine Teiche).


----------



## LAC (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



			
				Ralle 24;2359527
Die Besatzmaßnahmen in staatliche Hände zu geben und Eigenmächtigkeiten mit Gefängnis zu bestrafen wäre sicher nicht verkehrt. Das ist übrigens in manchen gelobten Angelländern Usus.[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ralle
> ich habe das ja schon angeschnitten auch wenn ich dieses auf lange sicht sehe - jedoch die fehler die gemacht werden häufen sich ständig - egal welcher grund dahinter steht - ob unwissen oder ein zielfisch - die auswirkungen kann man nicht vertuschen, sie kommen ans tageslicht, bis die zuständige behörde sagt, so geht es nicht weiter, wir müssen hier eingreifen - dann war´s das - das finde ich schade, deshalb sollte man den besatz nicht auf die leichte schulter nehmen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Moin,


Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Wie einschneident wäre denn eigentlich der plötzliche Besatz vom Lachs? (Durch inoffizielle Besatzmaßnahmen von Liebhabern)
> 2. Kann er eventuell auch zu ''Problemen'' führen?
> 3. Wie kann der Versuch ihn wieder heimisch zu machen rechtfertigt werden?


zu 1. 
Tatsächlich gibt es dazu einige Untersuchungen (wobei immer fraglich ist wie wertneutral sowas ist), die besagen dass die Auswirkungen gering sind. Schließlich nimmt der Lachs als anadromer Wanderfisch ja eine Sonderstellung im Ökosystem ein. Defakto verbringt der juvenile Lachs ja nur knapp 1,5 Jahre (zumindest der größte Teil) im Fließgewässer - den Großteil seiner Biomasse legt er im Meer zu. D.h. der Anteil an der Gesamtbiomasse im Ökosystem Fließgewässer ist marginal. Der Anteil an der Gesamtbiomasse im Nordatlantik ist wohl noch mehr zu vernachlässigen... |rolleyes
Das Privatleute (um nicht zu sagen Angler) sowohl das benötigte Geld als auch das entsprechende Fachwissen (es gehört mehr dazu als nur ein paar Fische ins Wasser zu kippen) zusammenbringen um tatsächlich den Lachs irgendwo wieder ansiedeln zu können, bezweifel ich doch stark.

zu 2.
Was die Probleme hinsichtlich der anderen Fische angeht ist der Einfluss wohl nicht zu groß. Denn auch wenn der juvenile Lachs und die juvenile Bachforelle ähnliche Nahrungs- und Habitatansprüche haben, so vertragen sie sich offenbar gut miteinander. Zudem gibt es Studien darüber, dass die Bachforelle gegenüber dem Lachs konkurrenzstark ist, d.h. der Lachs kann die Forelle nicht verdrängen. Er besetzt allenfalls eine zusätzliche Nische.
Kartierungsergebnisse aus Flüssen wo beide Arten vorkommen bestätigen wohl ebenfalls, dass es seit Einführung des Lachses keine bemerkenswerte Veränderung der Bachforellenpopulationen gegeben hat.

zu 3.
In meinen Augen v.a. dadurch, dass _der Lachs_ allein schon dem Namen nach als Prestigeobjekt dient - sicherlich auch wegen eines unbewussten Schuldgefühls ihm gegenüber (beinahe Ausrottung). Er findet in der breiten Bevölkerungen großen Anklang und alle wegen ihm verwirklichten Projekte werden gesellschaftlich allgemein begrüßt. Er ist Zugpferd der FFH-Richtlinie und damit (wenn auch unbewusst) ebenfalls auch Lokomotive der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie: 
Etliche Fischpässe, -treppen, sowie großräumige "Renaturierungen" und Biotopverbesserungen wären nicht umgesetzt worden, wenn nicht _der Lachs_ im Gewässer wäre. Von der ursprünglichen Idee _den Lachs_ wieder heimisch zu machen, haben bis heute unglaubliche viele Fließgewässersysteme und damit auch unzählige Fischarten profitiert. Denn nicht nur _der Lachs_ wandert zum Laichen - auch Barbe, Nase, Bachforelle und viele mehr wandern stromauf, wenn auch sicherlich nicht so weit.
Jeder Zeitungsartikel wie dieser hier Der Lachs ist zurück! (General-Anzeiger) ermöglicht weitere Biotopverbesserungen ohne dass wegen der Kosten reklamiert wird. Was Besseres konnte unseren Fließgewässern eigentlich kaum passieren. Oder meinst Du dass man auch für den Gründling all diese Maßnahmen unternommen hätte? 


Btw. Ich bin lange Zeit auch Gegner der "großen Geldverschwendung" gewesen. Aber in den letzten Jahren zeigt sich eben auch wofür es noch gut gewesen ist den Lachs wieder anzusiedeln. Allerdings gibt es immer noch genug Regionen und/oder Gewässer wo ein Besatz auch heute noch keinen Sinn macht - und trotzdem Gelder dafür verschwendet werden.
Wie immer sollte auch solch ein Projekt mit Sinn und Verstand betrieben werden. Es gibt immer für alles auch eine Grenze - keine Frage. :g




Um den Dreh zurück zum Thema *Streifen(b)arsch* zu kriegen:
Im Gegensatz zum Exot war der Lachs hier vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit (weniger als 100 Jahre) mal heimisch und hat sich bis dahin mit allen Organismengruppen und sonstigen Gegebenheiten gut vertragen.
Bei Exoten wie dem Streifenbarsch wäre so etwas experimentell - und zumindest ICH bin nicht bereit unsere angestammte Flora&Fauna nur für ein bisschen Drillspaß aufs Spiel zu setzen.


----------



## MefoProf (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ JW

wie FF es schon beschrieben hat, fügt der Lachs sich sehr gut in unsere Öksysteme ein und stellt in der Hinsicht sicherlich kein Problem dar. 

Problematisch sind solche Amateurbesatzmaßnahmen deshalb, da eine Schädigung des Genpools der wilden Bestände erfolgen könnte. Denn wie LAC schon schrieb: Die Fische mögen zwar aussehen wie Lachse, haben aber mit den wildlebenden Arten nicht mehr allzuviel zu tun. Dh ihre Gene sind eben auf Gewichtszunahme und die Lebensbedingungen in Mastanstalten optimiert. Wenn solche Fische sich mit Wildbeständen vermischen, können daraus Nachkommen entstehen, die wesentlich schlechtere Überlebenchancen haben, als die Wildbestände. Somit könnte ein Besatz sogar insgesamt einen Bestandsrückgang zur Folge haben.

Letztendlich ist jeder Besatz mit Fischen aus anderen Gewässern immer mit der Gefahr verbunden, Krankheiten einzuschleppen. 

Dieses gilt sicherlich auch für den SB, um mal wieder die Kurve zu kriegen 

Das Thema ist also weitaus komplexer, als es sich auf den ersten Blick darstellt und solche Maßnahmen sollten daher nur von Fachleuten durchgeführt werden.

#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Nuja - da auch von, sagen wir nicht-amateurhafter Stelle diverse Lachspopulationen besetzt wurden, sehe ich das nicht ganz so dramatisch. Den ursprünglichen Stamm bringt uns am Rheinsystem sowieso keiner mehr zurück. 
Im Rheinsystem haben wir mittlerweile mindestens vier verschiedene Stämme unterschiedlicher Herkunft. War halt nicht so leicht einen anderen Stamm zu finden, der an die Bedingungen im Rhein zu adaptieren ist. In jüngerer Zeit scheint sich aber endlich ein passender Stamm gefunden zu haben und durchsetzen zu können... 

Aber es handelt sich immerhin noch um die *gleiche Art* (Salmo salar) - der Stamm ist eine regionaltypische Fazies, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Der Streifenbarsch hingegen ist vom Flußbarsch genauso weit entfernt wie die Bach- von der Regenbogenforelle.


Was die Krankheitsproblematik angeht, so sollte man meinen dass Fische aus Zuchtanlagen den höchstmöglichen Kontrollmöglichkeiten unterliegen. Leider gibt es auch da natürlich immer wieder Ausnahmen (siehe KHV in 2008).
Schlussendlich bleibt die Aussage von LAC bestehen:
*Besatz stellt IMMER ein Risiko dar* - in welcher Form auch immer, von Barsch bis Zander .


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Wenn man Lachs und Streifenbarsch vergleicht, ist das wie mit Äpfeln und Birnen.

Um den Lachs erfolgreich anzusiedeln sind aufwändige und z.T. jahrelange Vorarbeiten notwenig. Der Wanderweg muß frei von unüberwindlichen Hindernissen sein und die Gewässer bis ins Laichgebiet seinen und den Bedürfnissen der Brut bzw. Jungfische angepasst sein/werden. Geeigneten Lachsbesatz einfach so mal auszusetzen ist in allererster Linie mal Geldvernichtung, gefährdet aber kein Biotop.
Ungeeigneten Besatz, z.B. Farmlachse, wären hingegen viel eher mit Gefahren behaftet, Insbesondere hinsichtlich Krankheiten und Parasiten. Und somit, z.B. als gutgemeinte " Unterstützung " u.U. sogar geeignet, vorherige ordentliche Wiederansiedlungsmaßnahmen zunichte zu machen. 

Gleiches gilt für sämtliche Exoten, wobei hier noch die Gefahr der negativen Einflüsse durch das Individuum selbst hinzukommen. 

Unsere Gewässer sind kein Aqua-Disneyworld, welches alle Nase lang mit neuen Sensationen aufwarten muß um die Massen zu begeistern.
Wir werfen den Vogelschützern bei der Kormorandiskussion vor, dass deren Blick an der Wasseroberfläche aufhört. Gleiches gilt mindestens genauso für Befürworter exotischer Arten.


----------



## MefoProf (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn man Lachs und Streifenbarsch vergleicht, ist das wie mit Äpfeln und Birnen.
> 
> *Das ist natürlich vollkommen richtig*
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sind sie es ja doch, wenn man sich anschaut, was bereits auf natürlichem Wege so alles zu uns kommt |rolleyes. Ich denke da beispielsweise an Schwertfisch, Meeräschen, Wolfsbarsche etc in der Ostsee. 

Das sieht natürlich in den Binnengewässern etwas anders aus, da hier meist die helfende Hand des Menschen gefordert ist, aber auch da hab ich manchmal den Eindruck, daß es sich so entwickelt.


----------



## LAC (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ FoolischFarmer

Bei Punkt 1 der gepostet wurde 

B1. Wie einschneident wäre denn eigentlich der plötzliche Besatz vom Lachs? (Durch inoffizielle Besatzmaßnahmen von Liebhabern)

sehe ich eine große gefahr, denn alle lachsprojekte werden von wissenschaftlern begleitet und sie haben sich lange gedanken gemacht, welch ein stamm der richtige sein könnte.
Durch inoffizelle besatzmaßnahmen von liebhabern, werden lachse auf dem freien markt gekauft, es sind zuchtlachse, die zum teil verseucht sind. Diese tiere haben nichts mehr mit dem lachs zu tun, wie er bei den projekten genommen wird. Eventuell noch ihr aussehen, jedoch auch da sind schon größer veränderungen zu sehen. Hinzu kommt, das man durch das aussetzten von gekauften lachsen kaum erfolge verbucht werden - das waren die fehler in den ersten jahren.

International gesehen geht es den lachsarten ganz schlecht, denn ein ständiger rückgang ist zu verzeichnen in den ländern, wo immer lachse waren.


@ Ralle
das finde ich gut !

Unsere Gewässer sind kein Aqua-Disneyworld, welches alle Nase lang mit neuen Sensationen aufwarten muß um die Massen zu begeistern.
Wir werfen den Vogelschützern bei der Kormorandiskussion vor, dass deren Blick an der Wasseroberfläche aufhört. Gleiches gilt mindestens genauso für Befürworter exotischer Arten


@MefoProf

ja die fischfauna wird sich langsam auch hier in dänemark verändern, jedoch wird sie von menschenhand vernichtet (berufsfischer) jedoch auch ein falscher besatz kann es bewirken.
Wenn ich die fische, die hier in dänemark schon in der nord- und ostsee gefangen wurde aufzählen würde, dann sagt man unvorstellbar, es sind sommergäste , irrgäste von flegenden fischen, über reichlich haiarten bis zum hammerhai und was nicht alles, die liste ist lang.

Jedoch kommen die ersten gäste aus dem atlantik durch den ärmelkanal und nordsee nach dänemark. Einige arten können hier regelmäßig von anglern geangelt werden, und der dorsch, dem sagt es hier nicht mehr so zu und zieht nach norden.
Es soll kälter werden in den nächsten tagen - wurde gerade berichtet - hoffen wir dass er zurück kommt 

Seit geraumer zeit werden auf grönland die ersten golfplätze gebaut - da sonnten sich ja auch schon mal krokodile |supergri


----------



## jirgel (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Komisch bei Bitterling und Koppe (für denn Sportfischer unintressant) ist nie so ein aufstand gemacht worden alls sie langsam aber sicher immer mehr verschwinden, da wurden keine Millionenen mit Besatz rausgehauen. 

Heute muss ich schon bis an die Hochgebirgsseen wandern um dort eine Koppe zu sehen. Früher hab ich sie um 5 Schilling an denn Forellenangler verkauft. merke 81´Jahrgang ist also noch koar nicht mal so lange her.

Arten die Ausgestorben sind sollten ausgestorben bleiben das augenmerk sollte auf denn Arten liegen die noch zu retten sind zb Aal ,Maifisch usw.

Und Einwanderer in der Fauna und Flora sind normal Zebbramuschel Marderhund Schwarzmeer Grundel, tiere wandern nun mal bei wenn er Lebensraum zu knapp wird oder sich was anderes verändert.

auch greift der Mensch nun schon seit jahrhunderten in die Ökologie der Gewässer ein um sie ertragreicher zu machen.

Also was soll die rumbrüllerei Naturschutz Öko Öko da müsste mal wirklich Natur vor handen sein die ist aber mit dem Mischwäldern in Europa vor langer zeit ausgestorben.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass wir nun weiter abschweifen:



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> denn alle lachsprojekte werden von wissenschaftlern begleitet und _sie haben sich lange gedanken gemacht_, welch ein stamm der richtige sein könnte.


Ohne hier zu sehr ins Detail gehen zu wollen (sowas nur per PN oder Mail  ) - aber soooviel Gedanken waren das zu Beginn nun auch wieder nicht. |rolleyes Zunächst mal hat man jahrelang "try & error" gespielt, bzw. besetzt was man bekommen hat. Erst seit wenigen Jahren hat sich da wirklich was getan (mit Sinn und Verstand). Seit dem funktioniert´s ja auch um Welten besser! #6


@ jirgel:


jirgel schrieb:


> Heute muss ich schon bis an die Hochgebirgsseen wandern um dort eine Koppe zu sehen.


Öhm, sorry - aber vielleicht solltest Du auch mal die Augen öffnen oder vor Deiner Tür mal suchen??? Nur Mut, Du wirst Koppen finden! 
Zu dem Thema passt der Spruch eines Kollegen aus dem vergangenen Jahr:
"Wer auch immer sich die Koppe (=Groppe) als FFH-Art ausgedacht hat - er war entweder ein ahnungsloser Depp, oder ein Genie!"
Denn eins ist die Koppe sicher nicht: vom Aussterben bedroht! :g



jirgel schrieb:


> Arten die Ausgestorben sind sollten ausgestorben bleiben das augenmerk sollte auf denn Arten liegen die noch zu retten sind zb Aal ,Maifisch usw.


Na Gott-sei-Dank ist der Lachs ja nicht ausgestorben, sondern nur vorübergehend im Rheinsystem stark zurückgedrängt worden bzw. teilweise verschollen gewesen. Es hat schon immer und es gibt auch immer noch Streuner, die sich fortwährend auch im Rheinsystem versucht haben. Daher gibt es auch Einzelnachweise von Lachsen aus der Zeit VOR den Besatzmaßnahmen der jüngeren Vergangenheit.
Darüberhinaus gibt es ebenso Aufzeichnungen über Lachs-Besatzmaßnahmen aus dem 19. Jhd - auch dort war der Bestand schon einmal zusammengeschrumpft (durch Überfischung).
Was den Lachs betrifft handelt es sich wie gelesen also längst nicht um eine ausgestorbene Art (abgesehen davon dass die ART Salmor salar ja auch ein etwas größeres, natürliches Verbreitunsggebiet als Dtld. hat).

Bzgl. Aal und Maifisch liegt der Fall anders: 
Aale lassen sich bislang nicht künstlich reproduzieren (weshalb ein Besatz sinnlos bis schädlich ist), Maifische gibt es einfach nur noch so wenige, dass man kaum an Besatzmaterial herankommt. Letztes Jahr wurden m.W. erstmals 40.000 Maifisch-Brütlinge im Rhein ausgesetzt. Mehr gab´s einfach nicht.




jirgel schrieb:


> Und Einwanderer in der Fauna und Flora sind normal Zebbramuschel Marderhund Schwarzmeer Grundel, tiere wandern nun mal bei wenn er Lebensraum zu knapp wird oder sich was anderes verändert.
> 
> auch greift der Mensch nun schon seit jahrhunderten in die Ökologie der Gewässer ein um sie ertragreicher zu machen.
> 
> Also was soll die rumbrüllerei Naturschutz Öko Öko da müsste mal wirklich Natur vor handen sein die ist aber mit dem Mischwäldern in Europa vor langer zeit ausgestorben.


Die üblichen Scheinargumente - mehr nicht.


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



jirgel schrieb:


> Komisch bei Bitterling und Koppe (für denn Sportfischer unintressant) ist nie so ein aufstand gemacht worden alls sie langsam aber sicher immer mehr verschwinden, da wurden keine Millionenen mit Besatz rausgehauen.
> 
> .



Auch das machen Angelvereine !!!
nur wenn kein Sommerloch ist,wird keine Zeitung darüber berichten.
Achtung!!!
Bei Bitterlingen auf heimische Nachzuchten achten,gibt auch zun verwechseln ähnliche Fremdfische.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



jirgel schrieb:


> Also was soll die rumbrüllerei Naturschutz Öko Öko da müsste mal wirklich Natur vor handen sein die ist aber mit dem Mischwäldern in Europa vor langer zeit ausgestorben.


 
Einspruch Jirgel,

Selbstverständlich ändert sich unsere Umwelt und damit auch die Artenzusammensetzung. Es ist eine Frage, in welche zeitliche Epoche man zurückgeht um festzustelen, dass alles ausgestorben ist. Das Bergische Land in dem ich wohne, war früher Meeresboden. Nun kann man aber daraus doch nicht ableiten, dass es eh wurscht ist, was da heute so kreucht und fleucht, weil Brachiopoden wird´s dort nimmer geben. 
Grade bei den heutigen flächendeckenden Monokulturen ( wozu auch viele Gewässer zählen ) ist es um so wichtiger die Artenvielfalt in alten Refugien zu erhalten. Und genau da sind Exoten ein Problem. Gleich ob Pflanze oder Tier.
Die beschränken sich leider nicht auf Ziergärten oder Fischzuchtanlagen, sondern wandern unweigerlich aus in Gebiete mit hoher Artenvielfalt. Und genau dort richten Sie u.U. unermeßlichen Schaden an. 
Dass im Zuge der Globalisierung auch unabsichtlich, ja zwangsläufig fremde Arten in neue Gebiete vordringen, kann doch nicht als Rechtfertigung dienen dass auch noch wissentlich zu forcieren. 

Denn das Ding kann zum Bumerang werden. 

Stell Dir einfach das worst case Szenario vor.
Ein paar Streifenbarsche entwischen aus einer Zuchtanstalt oder werden heimlich in freie Gewässer ausgesetzt. Wider Erwarten kommen sie gut klar und Vermehren sich. Sie wachsen schneller als die Heimische Raubfischbrut, fressen diese und deren Nährtiere. Der Bestand explodiert und verdrängt andere Arten direkt oder indirekt. Der Bestand entwickelt sich immer weiter, bis er schließlich verbuttet und letztlich vielleicht sogar in sich zusammenbricht.

Ist total überzogen ?

Nein, ist es nicht. Im Pflanzenreich passiert das grade jetzt im Moment.

Auch wenn man das Risiko beim Streifenbarsch vielleicht als äußerst gering einschätzen mag, es besteht. Und kein Spassfaktor der Welt ist es wert, eine solche Gefahr heraufzubeschwören.


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Stell Dir einfach das worst case Szenario vor.
> Ein paar Streifenbarsche entwischen aus einer Zuchtanstalt oder werden heimlich in freie Gewässer ausgesetzt. Wider Erwarten kommen sie gut klar und Vermehren sich. Sie wachsen schneller als die Heimische Raubfischbrut, fressen diese und deren Nährtiere. Der Bestand explodiert und verdrängt andere Arten direkt oder indirekt. Der Bestand entwickelt sich immer weiter, bis er schließlich verbuttet und letztlich vielleicht sogar in sich zusammenbricht.



Das glaube ich nicht,warscheinlicher werden die besetzten Tiere schnell abwachsen,weil sie alles was sie bewältigen können fressen.
Die Sreifenbarsche werden sich nicht vermehren und sterben an Altersschwäche oder werden weggefangen,aber bis dahin sind Populationen andere Fisch und Amphibienarten so weit zurückgegangen das sie in dem Gewässer keine selbsterhaltende Bestände mehr bilden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht,warscheinlicher werden die besetzten Tiere schnell abwachsen,weil sie alles was sie bewältigen können fressen.
> Die Sreifenbarsche werden sich nicht vermehren und sterben an Altersschwäche oder werden weggefangen,aber bis dahin sind Populationen andere Fisch und Amphibienarten so weit zurückgegangen das sie in dem Gewässer keine selbsterhaltende Bestände mehr bilden.


 
Jo, aber ich wollte ein Happy End


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Danke für die Antworten, hat mir sehr viel geholfen!

@jirgel
Dann komm mal in die Eifel. Koppen gibt es hier satt, in meinem Hausgewässer gibts einen hervorragenden Bitterlingsbestand und die Elritze ist hier eine ware Plage.

Edit.: Wo und seit wann gibt es denn in Deutschland Marderhunde 0.O?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Also bei uns in Bayern darf laut *AVFiG* nachfolgend nur diese Fische ohne Erlaubnis der Kreisverwaldungsbehörde (Landratsamt) in Fließgewässer (offene)ausgesetzt werden.
Forellenarten mit ausnahme der Meerforelle
Saiblingsarten
Huchen
Coregonenarten
Äsche
Schleie
Karpfen
Aal in den Flußgebieten
Hecht
Zander
Edelkrebse

Auch unser Flußbarsch darf in Bayern nicht ohne Genehmigung in offenes Gewässer ausgesetzt werden ??
Andere Arten dürfen nur in geschlossenen (Teichen) Gewässern ausgesetzt werden.Darunter fallen auch Barsche und auch der Streifenbarsch.
Ich Persönlich halte vom Besatz des Streifenbarsches, auch in geschlossenen Gewässern nichts, da auch durch Wasservögel die Verbreitung in den offenen Gewässern stattfinden kann.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Edit.: Wo und seit wann gibt es denn in Deutschland Marderhunde 0.O?


Das halbe Land ist inzwischen von denen überrannt worden! :q
2005 hab ich in Meck-Pomm und Schleswig-Holstein welche gesehen, letztes Jahr in Brandenburg und auch aus Baden-Württemberg hört man immer wieder von Sichtungen.


EDIT:
Bei uns in NRW dürfen laut LFischG eigentlich gar keine Fische ohne Genehmigung ausgesetzt werden (zumindest solange es sich nicht um Privatgewässer handelt). Das problem ist leider die oben bereits angedeutete Willkür vieler Vereine. |rolleyes


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Das halbe Land ist inzwischen von denen überrannt worden! :q
> 2005 hab ich in Meck-Pomm und Schleswig-Holstein welche gesehen, letztes Jahr in Brandenburg und auch aus Baden-Württemberg hört man immer wieder von Sichtungen.


Wow! Habe da anscheinend irgendwas nicht mitbekommen|bigeyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Edit.: Wo und seit wann gibt es denn in Deutschland Marderhunde 0.O?


 

Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren das Vergnügen ein grade geworfenes Rehkitz vor einem größenwahnsinnigen Marderhund zu retten. Und zwar auf strikten Befehl meiner Frau. Dat arme Ding schrie wie am Spies, war überall angekaut und blutete.
Es wurde dann ( mit Zustimmung der Jäger ) von jemanden mit Ahnung per Hand aufgezogen und hat´s sogar geschafft.

Also sie sind auch in NRW und garantiert auch in der Eifel.


----------



## LAC (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ Jirgil

das bei den kleinfischarten kein großer aufstand gemacht worden ist kann ich verstehen, der lachs ist ja ein magnet, welches alle türen öffnet, d.h. gelder locker macht, damit projekte realisiert werden können sowie die gedanken der angler aktiviert. Bei den kleinfischarten sehen die angler wie ihr geld wegschwimmt.
Nun habe ich mich gerade mit den kleinfischen befasst, denn sie haben den gleichen stellenwert in der natur, wie ein lachs, wenn ich einen ausgewogenen fischbeatand sehe bzw. das ökologische gleichgewicht.

Wenn du mal einen aufstand erleben willst, der von den kleinfischen ausgelöst werden kann, dann würde ich dir empfehlen, bei der jahreshauptversammlung, wenn es um den besatz geht, dass du dich meldest und den vorschlag machst, dass es schön wäre, wenn ein teil des besatzgeldes auch den kleinfischen zugute kommt, damit ein ausgewogener fischbestand geschaffen wird. Und da jetzt alle am runden tisch sitzen, sollte man sich gedanken machen, welche summe man für diese kleinfische ausgeben würde.

Nach zwei minuten gedenkpause, kannst du dein eigenes wort nicht mehr verstehen, da aus den hintersten ecken jeder jetzt was zu sagen hat, ein größeren aufstand kannst du gar nicht haben.

Wenn du es nicht geschafft hast an dem tage, dass gelder locker gemacht werden, dann falle nicht um, erwähne es beim nächsten monatstreffen nochmal.

Sollten sie immer noch nicht wach werden, dann setzte dich mit der zuständigen behörde in verbindung (in NRW die ehemalige landesanstalt für fischerei) und teile ihnen mit, dass du eine vorschlag gemacht hast, die nicht angelbaren kleinfische u.a. auch die bedrohten, demnächst bei besatznmaßnahmen zu berücksichtigen ob sie diese befürworten würden und ob du bzw. der verein mit unterstützung rechnen könnte bzw. die arten auch bei der landesanstalt kaufen könnte. Sie werden es begrüßen und dann steht der weg offen und bei der nächsten versammlung - erwähnst du es wieder, sie werden sicherlich sagen - jetzt hör langsam auf mit som kram. Ja,ja würde ich antworten und dann zeigst du Ihnen dieses schreiben - dann machen sie zwar noch eigenartige bewegungen aber sie werden ruhiger. 
Und wenn das nicht hilft, dann ist diese haltung vom verein ein fressen für die medien.
Aber geh nicht selbst zur zeitung - dann muss du dir einen anderen verein suchen - schick einen vorboten hin, der nur hintergrundinformationen der redaktion mitteilt, dann haken sie nach, werden sich mit dir - der natürlich dieses als richtig ansieht - in verbindung setzen, aber auch mit dem amt und mit dem 1. vors, vom verein.
Sie werden das schon machen und dann steht der besatzplan um 7 uhr morgens in der zeitung-

Es ist nur ein kleiner schachzug - jedoch funktioniert er, d.h. wenn ich nicht jetzt einen angesprochen habe, der sagt: was soll dieser kram, was hier gepostet wurde


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren das Vergnügen ein grade geworfenes Rehkitz vor einem größenwahnsinnigen Marderhund zu retten. Und zwar auf strikten Befehl meiner Frau. Dat arme Ding schrie wie am Spies, war überall angekaut und blutete.
> Es wurde dann ( mit Zustimmung der Jäger ) von jemanden mit Ahnung per Hand aufgezogen und hat´s sogar geschafft.
> 
> Also sie sind auch in NRW und garantiert auch in der Eifel.



Man lernt im Board immer was dazu, danke für die Infos! (FF & Ralf)

@LAC
Der letzte Abschnitt ist wirklich beeindruckend. Mein Verein ist leider von Neid, Streitsucht und Intrigen zerfressen, nächstes Jahr komme ich in den Vorstand, mal schauen wie es wird...Genug Off topic:m


----------



## jirgel (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Die meißten haben sogar schon Marderhunde gehört sie aber für Katzen gehalten  kein scherz sie klingen wie Katzen in der Raunzzeit und bei gefahr bellt die mama auf einmal. 

So zur Topic :

Wie einige wennige vielleicht gemerkt haben ist bei mir viel Sarkasmus dabei, Streifenbarsche im Gewässer gut oder schlecht dazu gehörten langzeit Studien aber sich ist eines dazu wird es hoffendlich nicht kommen, ander seits in Frankreich hat es doch auch funktioniert gebt mal Zander + Frankreich in Googel und ihr werdet erstaunt sein das der Stachelritter dort erst durch denn Menschen wirklich heimisch wurde. 

Jeden Tag werden Ökologische Nischen frei oder neu besetzt der mensch trägt bei allem denn zweifels ohne eine Mitschuld. Deswegen sollte wir auch nicht jeden Trend von Blinker und Co mitmachen ich zitiere mal ; Vergesst Flussbarsch wir besetzen Streifenbarsch. diese Aussage von einen Reporter eines Angelmagazin mag doch sehr nachdenklich machen.

Aber (ich liebe Aber) seid mal ehrlich jeder Mensch lebt von Geld und in Deutschland gibt es noch Stipper die für die Weißfische kämpfen aber bei uns sind nur mehr die Karpfen intressant Modefisch Schwarzbarsch Karpfen und Wels schaut man sich die Angelindustire an erkennt man auch wo hin produziert wird. Dietel Isaisch und Co sind daran auch nicht unschuldig eine ganze Generation Jungangler sieht zu ihnen auf, und lässt sich auch von diesen beeinflussen.

Das der Streifenbarsch kommen wird bin ich mir sicher gleich sicher wie mancher hier behauptet das Groppen Koppen sind und Schwarzmeergrundel etc. Das ist mal wieder ein Trend so wie mit denn Welsen denn Karpfen.

Also wenn ihr was dagegen machen wollt dann schreibt doch Blinker und co an sagt ihnen das sie lieber über die Karausche berichten sollen oder über denn Giebel aber nein das werden viele nicht machen wieso, diese fische entsprechen nicht mehr denn coolen Image des neuen Angelns. 

Die meißten hier deuten auf andere und sagen der spinnt mag sein eine kleinen persönlichen Vogel hat jeder aber deswegen kann ich auch nicht die Trendwelle aufhalten aber ich muss sie ja nicht mitreiten übrigens kennt wer noch denn Fireball ?  


Ps meine Frage nach einen Verein der seinen Teich oder Weiher natürlich besetzt wurde mir noch nicht beantwortet, glaubt hier einige echt das ein Verein noch mitglieder hätte wenn er auf Stromfisch Zander modefisch Karpfen verzichten würde ? 

Schönen Abend noch ich geh wieder mit 40 ° ins bett


----------



## Pinn (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Es ist nur ein kleiner schachzug - jedoch funktioniert es, d.h. wenn ich nicht jetzt eine angesprochen habe, der sagt: was soll dieser kram, was hier gepostet wurde


 
Die lesen hoffentlich nicht so genau mit, und wenn schon, was solls? Wer die Initiative ergreift, ist im Vorteil.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Teichanlage Wendtdorf oder so biete Streifenbarsch angeln an,sollen wohl ordentliche Klopper drin sein,hat man mir eben über mail geschrieben.
Und wenn es stimmt will eine Anlage in der nähe Hannover ab April Mai welche besetzen.
Also ist der Boom schon in gange!
lg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



jirgel schrieb:


> Aber (ich liebe Aber) seid mal ehrlich jeder Mensch lebt von Geld


Was hat, dass denn mit Erlichkeit zu tun? Denke, dass das jedem klar ist. 

Wenn man einen Beruf ausübt der mit den eigenen moralischen Vorstellungen nicht ganz vereinbar ist, tut man es halt des Geldes wegen. Bis zu einem gewissen Grad sollte man das respektieren, jeder muss an seine eigene Haut denken und zusehen wie er selbst oder wie die Familie durchkommt (Bei Kriminalität ist das schon was anderes). 
Beispiel: Berufsfischer, ich mag sie nicht. Kann dieses Völkchen nicht leiden und auch wenn an bestimmten Gewässern nachgewiesen würde, dass dieser dem Bestand durch Entnahme nicht beeinflusst, so habe ich stehts eine gewisse Abneigung dem Berufsfischer gegenüber. Aber was solls, die Leute müssen ihr Geld verdienen. Das Steht an oberster stelle, ich akzeptiere es. Ich verstehe nicht was das mit Erlichkeit zu tun hat, eine selbstverständliche Sache.



jirgel schrieb:


> Dietel Isaisch und Co sind daran auch nicht unschuldig eine ganze Generation Jungangler sieht zu ihnen auf, und lässt sich auch von diesen beeinflussen.



Ein Angler aus den Niederlanden der bevorzugt Vertikalangelt ist echt ne Wucht! Keiner ist so wortgewand und in der Praxis so erfolgreich wie er, dass mal vor ab. Jedoch sind alle Angler mit Sponsoren, also diejenigen die mit dem Angeln Geld verdienen mit größter Vorsicht zu betrachten. Leider ist es wirklich so wie du sagst. Oft habe ich das Gefühl, dass die beiden einen extremen Einfluss auf meine Generation haben, ähnlich wie die Popstars bei den anderen Teenies. Glücklicher Weise habe ich für meinen Teil gelernt möglichst viele ''Fallen'' zu umgehen und vermeintlichen Trends (Geldausgeben und Aufrüsten) nicht nachzugehen. Leider merken, dass nur die wenigsten (nicht nur die Leute in meinem Alter#d). Die Japanwelle hat micht kalt gelassen, jedoch bin ich immer wieder schockiert darüber wie sich die Leute darauf einlassen und nicht aufwachen (wollen). Überwiegend sind das Leute in meinem Alter. Bedauernswert, ist, dass viele einen Tunnelblick haben und nicht darauf kommen ihren Blick mal etwas weiter schweifen zulassen, nachzudenken was hier manchmal (bzgl. Ausrüstung und Trends) vorsich geht. Das Desinteresse an anderen Themen, das Hinterfragen, ist meinen Altersgenossen eher egal, so ist zumindest mein Eindruck. Schaut euch mal um, wie viele 17 Jährige außer mir, befassen sich mit Threads wie diesem?
Was ich an dem oben genannten Vertikalangler schätze ist, dass er so unglaublich souverän ist. Mehr nicht, bei jedem Auftritt wird für Rozemeijer geworben bis es kracht. Das hat mich trotzdem nicht dazu veranlasst auch nur einen Artikel von Rozemeijer und ähnlichen Anbieter zu kaufen.
Mein liebster Promi ist immernoch der bodenständige, witzige und vor allem menschliche Angler der für F&F/Raubfischschreibt und bevorzugt Meister Exox und Karpfen nahstellt (in Holland und im Norden Deutschlands)
Hoffentlich vergisst meine Generation in 20-30 Jahren nicht, dass man Fisch auch essen kann...


jirgel schrieb:


> Das der Streifenbarsch kommen wird bin ich mir sicher gleich sicher wie mancher hier behauptet das Groppen Koppen sind und Schwarzmeergrundel etc. Das ist mal wieder ein Trend so wie mit denn Welsen denn Karpfen.


Ich verstehe nicht im geringsten, was du damit sagen willst#c

Naja, gute Besserung...


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@LAC
Der letzte Abschnitt ist wirklich beeindruckend. Mein Verein ist leider von Neid, Streitsucht und Intrigen zerfressen, nächstes Jahr komme ich in den Vorstand, mal schauen wie es wird...Genug Off topic:m[/quote]

@ Jonnie Walker
dabei will jeder nur sein bestes. 
Wünsche dir viel erfolg im vorstand - geht das bei euch reihum oder wirst du gewählt - sollte die wahl noch bevorstehen - verhalte dich sauber -damit du gewählt wirst, dann zeig deine qualitäten und nutze die macht.

@ alle
Wie ich feststelle hat sich hier im trööt ein harter kern gebildet, sie wissen etwa wo die problematiken liegen da sie sich auskennen bzw. die richtigen gedanken haben, dass man die natur achten soll und nicht damit machen kann, was man will. 
Hier und da schreibt dann einer seine gedanken - sogar unter fieberzustand - weil er es nicht verstehen kann, da auf der anderen seite, ob in den medien oder bei der angelindustrie bzw. wo auch immer, er etwas anders liest. 
Ich bewundere dieses, denn sie steigen hier ein, berichten darüber, wie es auf der anderen seite aussieht. Dort, wo man sich spezialisiert hat auf die zielgruppe angler. Und je nach branche, machen sie sich gedanken, wie man diese angler fangen kann, damit der rubel für sie rollt. Einige setzten sogar dafür experten ein, die einen werbefeldzug konzipieren der auf spychologischer grundbasis aufgebaut ist - mit erfolg. 
Diese zwei seiten - natur und wirtschaft - haben sich schon immer bekämpft, wobei die wirtschaft mit experten arbeitet um die menschen davon zu überzeugen. Und wenn eine person sagt, genau das suche ich, das ist mein teil oder fisch, dann hat das mit erfolg funktioniert - der rubel rollt dann.
Da haben die wissenschaftler auf der natur seite, ein großes problem mit, denn sie sind laien auf dem gebiete der vermarktung. Obwohl sie einen trumpf haben - sie stehen auf der sauberen seite und haben eine reine weste - schaffen sie es kaum erfolge zu verbuchen - da sie nicht mit den gleichen methoden arbeiten wie es die industrie macht - oft sind sie stümperhaft sogar.(einige verbände ausgeschlossen) Ich darf gar nicht daran denken, wenn ein verein sagt, wir können ja mal ein flugblatt entwickeln und verteilen, damit die bevölkerung darüber informiert wird. Der inhalt ist zwar gut - aber wie es aufgebaut und an mann gebracht wird, ist laienhaft. Das ist ein problem.


In den einzelnen bundesländern, werden bei den zuständigen behörden kurse angeboten, z.b. einen gewässerwartskursus, aber auch welche für kleinfische bis hin zum fischereiberater.
Einer der gerne wissen möchte wie man sich zu verhalten hat bzw. sich für die heimischen fischfauna interessiert und wo man helfen kann, sollte diese kurse belegen.
Desweiteren werden in anderen einrichtungen, kurse für pressewarte angeboten, denn auch da kommt es drauf an - ob die information gedruckt wird oder im papierkorb landet.

Kurse wo man einen kleinen einblick bekommt, wie es aussieht und was man machen kann. 
Sie sind spannend und lehrreich.

Es ist falsch, wenn einer glaubt, sein vereinsfreund kennt sich damit aus, da er alle fachzeitungen abonniert hat und zuhause einen ganzen angelladen schon besitzt und gut fische fangen kann.
Sicherlich hat er ein bestimmtes wissen und ich lehen es nicht ab, denn diese angler sind gold wert.
Es kann zur sucht ausarten, dann ist es krankhaft und man muss ihnen helfen.


Ich hatte schon gedacht, dass man ein kleines blatt entwickelt könnte, wo die grundgedanken des fischereiartenschutzes aufgelistet werden, viele würden es lesen und einige können es ausdrucken und angelkollegen zeigen.
Die es für ars.. finden, können es zweimal nutzen, indem sie es vorher lesen auf der toilette. 

Jedoch auch diese informationen bekommt man kostenlos beim ministerium, sie haben eine schriftenreihe die gewaltig ist. Sie sollten jedoch die versandanschrift wissen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



jirgel schrieb:


> ...gleich sicher wie mancher hier behauptet das Groppen Koppen sind und Schwarzmeergrundel etc. Das ist mal wieder ein Trend so wie mit denn Welsen denn Karpfen.


Auch wenn ich nicht verstehe, was Du eigentlich sagen möchtest - um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen:
Ich sehe mich sehr wohl in der Lage Groppen (oder eben auch Mühl- Koppen) von den momentan vier (eine fünfte ist auf dem Vormarsch) verschiedenen Grundelarten zu differenzieren.

Was diese allerdings mit Karpfen oder Wels zu tun haben sollen, ist mir schleierhaft. Denn im Gegensatz zu diesen, verbreiten sich die Grundeln auf natürlichem Weg über die vom Menschen künstlich geschaffenen Wasserwege.


----------



## Fishaholic (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ LAC: ich habe Deinen Bericht grad nur überflogen, aber schreib doch mal kurz und knapp zusammen, was in dieses "Flugblatt" rein soll, jeder hier kann ja noch seinen Senf dazu geben, und dann wenn dabei rumkommt was soll, geht das Ding ins Layout und ne Druckerei findet sich auch....


----------



## Wattwurm62 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Es ist doch eh nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann die ersten Exemplare in unseren Gewässern gefangen werden. Ich habe schon Rotwangenschildkröten gesehen. In diversen Fernsehberichten wurde von Ochsenfröschen und Piranhas in Deutschen Gewässern berichtet. Es gibt immer Leute, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten. Da kann man noch soviel Krach machen. Schade eigentlich..


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

# FolishFarmer
du wirst ja richtig fachlich - das habe ich auch nicht verstanden :q

@ Fishaholik

Es war nur ein gedanke, ist jedoch nicht meine aufgabe. Es ist die aufgabe der verbände bzw. des vereins ihre mitglieder darüber zu informieren. Ob dieser draht der kommunikation besteht zwischen den o.g. kann ich heute nicht mehr sagen, da meine zeit wo ich etwas zu sagen hatte über 25 jahre zurück liegt. Es ist sehr kompliziert, jedoch stelle ich gerne meine unterlagen zur verfügung, die auch veröffentlicht werden können. Nun hat sich in der zeit viel geändert, hinzu kommt, dass in den einzelnen bundesländern das fischereigesetz unterschiedlich ist. Das verfahrenskonzept des fischereilichen artenschutzes ist jedoch überall gleich. 

Ich kann dein vorhaben nur begrüßen - jedoch habe ich genug gerade in diesen bereichen gemacht, soviel dass ich schon als gewässerpast im lande in den medien genannt wurde, - es wurde jedoch honoriert. 
Es soll einer sein, der jung und frsich ist und kraft hat, er kann ihn dann für gottes lohn, für die angler in ganz deutschland spielen. Dann braucht sich keiner vom stuhl bewegen und warten was von oben kommt.
Ein brief ans ministerium senden und jeder bekommt reichlich zum teil kostenlos zugeschickt, das einzige was er kaufen muss ist ein bücherregal.
Hier eine grafik - die ich mal gemacht habe - wenn jetzt die einzelnen punkte beschrieben werden, wird es eine bibel, die keiner mehr lesen will.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1055&pictureid=8472

Ich sende dir doch gerne per pn etwas zu.


@wattwurm62
das war schon zu früheren zeiten der fall, mit den exotischen tieren, da gehören noch andere zu wie z.b. der guppy - es waren jedoch ehemalige haustiere und stammen von tierliebhabern. |supergri Die angeler setzen andere ein. #q
Wenns krokodile wären würde man nicht so fummeln am gewässer, d.h, über nacht werden einige zum krokodiljäger#a   
die industrie stellt sich daruf ein und drahtseile in rollen werden verkauft - gefährliche angelegenheit, da kann man drüber stolpern.


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Habe mit einen Gartencenterbetreiber gesprochen der Sonnenbarsche verkauft über das Warum (bzw Aussetzen in die Natur).
Der hatte früher Bitterlinge und Teichmuscheln verkaut,nur die Naturschutzbestimmungen waren derart hart, das es sich nicht lohnte,der verkauf von Sonnenbarschen ist problemlos (war wohl der erste der ihn darauf ansprach).

Selber interessiere ich mich für Rapfen,nur es werden keine Besetzt (obwohl dort heimisch) aber dann haut der FFH -Hammer voll zu und das obwohl es Bundesländer gibt in denen er schon eine "Plage" ist.


----------



## Fishaholic (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@Lac:
Gerne würde ich mich dem annehmen, aber ich mach gerade meinen Techniker in Elektrotechnik und bin gut ausgelastet. Danach hab ich ne Vortbildung in der es in erster Linie um Recht geht (Das wäe ja dann ne gute Basis >> immerhin kann man dann mit den § hantieren) Ich hoffe auch noch, dass ich den Lehrgang zum Umweltschutzbeauftragten bekomme, dann kann ich das gleich als Projekt starten. Nur leider dauert es bis dahin noch gute drei Jahre!

Zu den Schildkröten fällt mir nur ein See in den USA ein, in dem wohl mehr Schildkröten als Fische schwimmen, weil die Städter es bequem fanden, dort ihre zu groß gewordenen Tiere zu entsorgen! Auch weißt in den Zooläden keiner darauf hin, dass z.b. Haibarben richtig groß werden!


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ Gardenfly
was ist das für ein (B)arsch  der bereitet probleme, Ist das nicht schön, was man nicht alles kaufen kann, selbst narzissenverkäufer verkaufen schon fische und finden eine lücke - sie werden als aquariumfische verkauft und dann in zierteichen jedoch auch in teiche und fließgewässer besetzt. Dieser  sonnenbarsch (Lepomis gibbosus) wird bis zu 30 cm lang und ist ein standfisch und liebt verkrautete gewässer - d.h. die angelteiche wo herr saubermann der weisse amur noch nicht zum einsatz kam.
Er kommt von der ostküste nordamerikas und es existieren noch zwei nahe verwandt arten, der forellenbarsch (Micropterus salmoides) sowie der schwarbarsch (Micropterus dolomieui)
Vor etwa 120 jahren wurden sie nach süd- und mitteleuropa eingeführt und in den 80iger jahren wurden sie schon bei elektr. abfischungen in NRW im  rhein bei emmerich gefangen.


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@Lydum Art Center,
mit der Sache von den Sonnenbarschen wollte ich eigentlich verdeutlichen, das es von den Behörden  leichter gemacht wird Fremdfische zu verkaufen,als Fische die heimisch und selten sind (und das obwohl die sich super vermehren).


----------



## Dart (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Oft habe ich das Gefühl, dass die beiden einen extremen Einfluss auf meine Generation haben, ähnlich wie die Popstars bei den anderen Teenies....


 Respeckt J.W.
Du denkst und du schreibst sicherlich in die richtige Richtung.
Dennoch sollte man wohl besser nicht namentlich bekannte Angler nennen, und sich darüber äußern, ob man die nun gut findet oder nicht, das geht schnell in die falsche Richtung.
Außerdem ist es in der akt. Diskussion völlig falsch plaziert.
LG, Reiner


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ Gardenfly
hallo #h so habe ich es auch gesehen - jedenfalls fand er einen weg, dass er sein becken im laden weiter gebrauchen konnte - so fische geben ja auch gesprächsstoff und manch einer kauft sich einen für sein springbrunnen im garten - sehen ja gat nett aus.

@ Dart

Grüsse dich Reiner, entschuldigung, aber ich nenne dich mal, ihr habt doch in chiang mai, richtige brummer in der anlage, schick doch mal welche rüber, damit man sich nicht mehr um fische von 50 cm unterhält, wenns geht den Aligator (Atractosteus spatula) der 3 m gross werden kann - dann erlebt der teich wo er eingesetzt wird in deutschland eine neue ära und wird bekannt wie loch ness. Er kann kein schaden anrichten im fliessgewässer - er passt nicht durchs rohr.


----------



## Dart (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hi Otto
Mach schon mal nen Wunschzettel fertig, und stricke mal schöne Winterkleidung für die Fischlis:q
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## BigGamer (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ein Angler aus den Niederlanden der bevorzugt Vertikalangelt ist echt ne Wucht! Keiner ist so wortgewand und in der Praxis so erfolgreich wie er, dass mal vor ab. Jedoch sind alle Angler mit Sponsoren, also diejenigen die mit dem Angeln Geld verdienen mit größter Vorsicht zu betrachten. Leider ist es wirklich so wie du sagst. Oft habe ich das Gefühl, dass die beiden einen extremen Einfluss auf meine Generation haben, ähnlich wie die Popstars bei den anderen Teenies. Glücklicher Weise habe ich für meinen Teil gelernt möglichst viele ''Fallen'' zu umgehen und vermeintlichen Trends (Geldausgeben und Aufrüsten) nicht nachzugehen. Leider merken, dass nur die wenigsten (nicht nur die Leute in meinem Alter#d). Die Japanwelle hat micht kalt gelassen, jedoch bin ich immer wieder schockiert darüber wie sich die Leute darauf einlassen und nicht aufwachen (wollen). Überwiegend sind das Leute in meinem Alter. Bedauernswert, ist, dass viele einen Tunnelblick haben und nicht darauf kommen ihren Blick mal etwas weiter schweifen zulassen, nachzudenken was hier manchmal (bzgl. Ausrüstung und Trends) vorsich geht.


 
Ich muss zugeben, in meinem noch ziemlich kurzen Anglerleben schon auf ne Menge reingefallen zu sein. 
Auch den Einfluss von Dietmar&Co auf mein Kaufverhalten hab ich rückblickend schon häufiger feststellen können.
Klar weiß ich dass vieles Geldmache ist, aber viele Trends sind so überzeugend (oder nur überzeugend präsentiert), dass mich die Neugier treibt mitzumachen. Allzu blauäugig gehe ich natürlich auch nicht vor, Fangbildern mit dem beworbenen Köder im Maul sind kein Beweis der Fängigkeit, wenn ich aber mit eigenem Verstand die Möglichkeit des Erfolgs sehe (und es nicht astronomisch teuer ist), greif ich auch zu. 
Schließlich ist auch Angelgerät als Statussymbol nicht zu vergessen, ein Faktor, vor dem gerade meine Anglergeneration nicht oder selten gefeit ist. Davon nehm ich mich auch nicht aus (innerhalb meines Budgets natürlich.)

Einiges wünschte ich mir nie gekauft zu haben, andere Trends waren ein Erfolg für mich. Nachher ist man eben immer schlauer




Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Hoffentlich vergisst meine Generation in 20-30 Jahren nicht, dass man Fisch auch essen kann...


 
Ich nicht!|wavey:





Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Mein liebster Promi ist immernoch der bodenständige, witzige und vor allem menschliche Angler der für F&F/Raubfischschreibt und bevorzugt Meister Exox und Karpfen nahstellt (in Holland und im Norden Deutschlands)


 
Wer ist gemeint?
(PN?)




Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Das Desinteresse an anderen Themen, das Hinterfragen, ist meinen Altersgenossen eher egal, so ist zumindest mein Eindruck. Schaut euch mal um, wie viele 17 Jährige außer mir, befassen sich mit Threads wie diesem?


 
Ich|wavey:

Und ich befasse mich gerade deswegen besonders, weil ich keine gefestigte Meinung hierzu vertrete wie (fast) alle meiner Vorposter. Beide Seiten haben überzeugende Argumente. Was ich allerdings für ein wenig widersprüchlich halte, ist dass einige Aussetz-Gegner den Befürwortern den Besatz in geschlossenen FoPu-Anlagen einräumen. Wenn man gegen Eingriffe in die Natur plädiert, passt die Einräumung der Existenzberechtigung für ein Lebewesen, welches nur durch eben den Eingriff des Menschen entstanden ist, nicht ins Bild. Diese Hybriden sind im Grunde genommen in jedem Gewässer fremd, wo sollen sie denn leben wenn nicht in fremden Gewässern? Jetzt gibt es diese Art, und sie muss irgendwo eingebürgert oder ausgerottet werden. 
Von dieser Seite gilt es das auch zu betrachten|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> weil ich keine gefestigte Meinung hierzu vertrete wie (fast) alle meiner Vorposter.


Einspruch. 
Die Meinungen sind hier weitgehend gefestigt.


BigGamer schrieb:


> Beide Seiten haben überzeugende Argumente.


Quark!
Die Befürworter haben nur ein Argument: Den eigenen Lustgewinn!


BigGamer schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings für ein wenig widersprüchlich halte, ist dass einige Aussetz-Gegner den Befürwortern den Besatz in geschlossenen FoPu-Anlagen einräumen.


Ich persönlich bin selbstverständlich gegen jede Form des Besatztes, einschließlich im Puff. Das versteht sich von selbst...


BigGamer schrieb:


> Diese Hybriden sind im Grunde genommen in jedem Gewässer fremd, wo sollen sie denn leben wenn nicht in fremden Gewässern?


Da hast du recht, aber dann soll dieser Fisch doch bitte auf dem Kontinent bleiben wo er hergekommen ist. Europa ist mit Sicherheit nicht der richtige Ort, falls es diesen überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Tüdde (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ähm ich hab den Thread schon etwas durchgeforstet aber etwas frage ich mich trotzdem: wir hier haben doch schon ein Raubfischsortiment das vieles abdeckt. Wie könnte sich die gestreifte Minderheit denn hier überhaupt durchsetzen?
Und ich habe ja auch gelesen, dass manche Puffbetreiber die Stripers besetzen wollen, was für bescheuerte Petrijünger sind das denn wenn sie bewusst unser ganzes Ökosystem damit gefährden? 
Genauso doof finde ich es wenn von großen Fachzeitschriften gesagt wird, welch ein spaß es doch sei solch einen Neuling zu drillen und das der ja auchnoch toll für die Küche ist und ja sowieso der Import des Jahrhunderts...#d


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Ähm ich hab den Thread schon etwas durchgeforstet aber etwas frage ich mich trotzdem: wir hier haben doch schon ein Raubfischsortiment das vieles abdeckt. Wie könnte sich die gestreifte Minderheit denn hier überhaupt durchsetzen?
> Und ich habe ja auch gelesen, dass manche Puffbetreiber die Stripers besetzen wollen, was für bescheuerte Petrijünger sind das denn wenn sie bewusst unser ganzes Ökosystem damit gefährden?
> Genauso doof finde ich es wenn von großen Fachzeitschriften gesagt wird, welch ein spaß es doch sei solch einen Neuling zu drillen und das der ja auchnoch toll für die Küche ist und ja sowieso der Import des Jahrhunderts...#d



In der Küche gillt leider, je Exotische desto besser.
Hoffen wir das das Aquafarming mit Zander langsam mal eine überproduktion hinkriegt,denn in einen Blinkerartikel stand mal was von Zander als Satzfisch in Forellenpuffs.


----------



## LAC (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ Big Gamer

Aus deinem posting entnehme ich, dass du das gesamte spektrum der angelei als einen topf siehst. Das ist auch ein topf, jedoch sind in diesem topf  die zielrichtungen anders. 
Da sind die einen, die sich als zielgruppe die angler ausgesucht haben. Es ist die industrie, die sehr genau die masse der angler mit ihren unterschiedlichen gedanken durchleutet hat. Zum teil wird marktforschung betrieben, selbts hier im anglerbord konnte man für eine studie felder ankreuzen, das kommt einigen zugute, d.h. man kann die eigenen fehler noch verbessern, damit man den angler noch mehr bieten kann. Das kann sich positiv entwickeln für wen auch immer, jedoch auch negativ auswirkungen haben. Die zielgruppe angler, ist für sie bares geld.  Dazu zähle ich auch die medien, denn auch sie haben sie durchleuchtet und versuchen immer, die mehrzahl der angler anzusprechen - denn damit verbuchen sie grössere finanzielle erfolge. Und dann kommen solche berichte zum vorschein. 
Auf der anderen seite sitzen im boot die angler, die gerne fisch fangen möchten und da dieses nicht immer so funktioniert, wie sie sich dieses vorstellen, sucht man nun das beste was angeboten wird - das geht vom material bis hin zu den fischen. Sie schauen in der falschen richtung, sie schauen dort hin, wo ihnen einer "gezielte hilfe" anbietet und mit werbeträchtigen namen sagt - hier ist es, was du suchtst um zum erfolg zu kommen. Das kann material sein oder auch fremde fische die schnell wachsen und eine kapitale größe erreichen und auch noch dampf machen an der angel. 
Da fallen reichlich um in unseren anglerkreisen, weil sie ein schwaches fundament besitzen. 
Ich werde nie vergessen, als ein angler zu mir sagte, zeig mir doch mal deine rute, als er die sah, sagte er zu mir, das ist ja kirmesbesteck, damit hast du die rausgeholt. Er hatte recht, es war nicht mehr der neuste stand.  In den 60iger jahren angelte ich in yugoslawien vom boot mit einer neuen rute und rolle - es war gutes gerät - mein freund ein yugo bewunderte dieses gerät -  jedoch hat er über hand mehr gefangen als ich mit meiner "goldenen" angel.
Damit möchte ich nur sagen, man wird nicht einen fisch mehr fangen, wenn man den günstigsten wabbelschwanz oder was auch immer im netzt gefunden hat - da hat er zwar ein schnäppchen gemacht, aber noch keinen fisch gefangen. 

Wenn alle angler, die zeit opfern würden, wie sie in den katalogen schauen, um die fische zu studieren, dann würden sie mehr fangen.
Sie bekommen einen ganz andern einblick und sehen unsere natur mit ganz anderen augen und zum teil stellen sie fest, hier läuft doch was nicht richtig  - es sind gefühle die da oft sprechen - und könnten, wenn sie es möchten und die zeit haben sich dafür einsetzen. Dann würden sie etwas gutes tun und da sie ein einblick bekommen, erhöhen sich gewaltig, die chancen, um fisch zu landen - er riecht ihn förmlich schon, da er ein gewässer lesen kann, dieses ist alles kostenlos.

Es wird leider zu wenig gemacht - mann kann mir zwar alle preise nennen und wo ich ein schnäppchen schlagen kann bei den bekannten anbietern, leider können sie mir nicht die fische mit namen nennen.

Wir sind zwar eine anglergilde, jedoch sind unser zielgedanken und blicke anders gelagert. Inzwischen treten sogar spaltungen ein, weil einer mit anderen methoden arbeiten. Einge drillen nur fische und ein anderer will was gutes tun. Jeder hat andere gedanken und glaubt er macht es richtig. Diese ist zwar ein guter ansatz, aber dann sollte er sich vorher reichlich informieren, damit er nichts falsches macht und deshalb ist es wichtig, dass wir uns hier über fische unterhalten - die man zwar gerne fangen möchte - aber nicht in unsere gewässer gehören. Mann kann sie fangen auch mit den methoden, wie sie die industrie sie uns schon mitgeteilt hat - jedoch in den ländern, wo sie zuhause sind - das erweitert sogar noch den horizont. 
Traumhaft ist dann diese angelei.


----------



## Dart (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Wenn alle angler, die zeit opfern würden, wie sie in den katalogen schauen, um die fische zu studieren, dann würden sie mehr fangen.
> Sie bekommen einen ganz andern einblick und sehen unsere natur mit ganz anderen augen und zum teil stellen sie fest, hier läuft doch was nicht richtig - es sind gefühle die da oft sprechen - und könnten, wenn sie es möchten und die zeit haben sich dafür einsetzen. Dann würden sie etwas gutes tun und da sie ein einblick bekommen, erhöhen sich gewaltig, die chancen, um fisch zu landen - er riecht ihn förmlich schon, da er ein gewässer lesen kann, *dieses ist alles kostenlos.*


Klasse Posting, Respeckt#6


----------



## BigGamer (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Big Gamer
> 
> Auf der anderen seite sitzen im boot die angler, die gerne fisch fangen möchten und da dieses nicht immer so funktioniert, wie sie sich dieses vorstellen, sucht man nun das beste was angeboten wird - das geht vom material bis hin zu den fischen. Sie schauen in der falschen richtung, sie schauen dort hin, wo ihnen einer "gezielte hilfe" anbietet und mit werbeträchtigen namen sagt - hier ist es, was du suchtst um zum erfolg zu kommen. Das kann material sein oder auch fremde fische die schnell wachsen und eine kapitale größe erreichen und auch noch dampf machen an der angel.


 
Wer wollte das nicht?



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Da fallen reichlich um in unseren anglerkreisen, weil sie ein schwaches fundament besitzen.
> Ich werde nie vergessen, als ein angler zu mir sagte, zeig mir doch mal deine rute, als er die sah, sagte er zu mir, das ist ja kirmesbesteck, damit hast du die rausgeholt. Er hatte recht, es war nicht mehr der neuste stand. In den 60iger jahren angelte ich in yugoslawien vom boot mit einer neuen rute und rolle - es war gutes gerät - mein freund ein yugo bewunderte dieses gerät - jedoch hat er über hand mehr gefangen als ich mit meiner "goldenen" angel.
> Damit möchte ich nur sagen, man wird nicht einen fisch mehr fangen, wenn man den günstigsten wabbelschwanz oder was auch immer im netzt gefunden hat - da hat er zwar ein schnäppchen gemacht, aber noch keinen fisch gefangen.


 
Stimmt! Aber ganz ohne Angelgerät zu kaufen geht´s auch nicht/macht es (mir zumindest) keinen Spaß.



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Wenn alle angler, die zeit opfern würden, wie sie in den katalogen schauen, um die fische zu studieren, dann würden sie mehr fangen.
> Sie bekommen einen ganz andern einblick und sehen unsere natur mit ganz anderen augen und zum teil stellen sie fest, hier läuft doch was nicht richtig - es sind gefühle die da oft sprechen - und könnten, wenn sie es möchten und die zeit haben sich dafür einsetzen. Dann würden sie etwas gutes tun und da sie ein einblick bekommen, erhöhen sich gewaltig, die chancen, um fisch zu landen - er riecht ihn förmlich schon, da er ein gewässer lesen kann, dieses ist alles kostenlos.
> 
> Es wird leider zu wenig gemacht - mann kann mir zwar alle preise nennen und wo ich ein schnäppchen schlagen kann bei den bekannten anbietern, leider können sie mir nicht die fische mit namen nennen.


 
Seh ich auch so#6
Trotzdem blätter´ ich noch durch Kataloge, in der Hoffnung etwas Neues, Fängiges zu finden...



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Einspruch.
> Die Meinungen sind hier weitgehend gefestigt.


 
damit war eben das gemeint... Missverständnis, sry|rotwerden



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Quark!
> Die Befürworter haben nur ein Argument: Den eigenen Lustgewinn!


 
Auch ein überzeugendes Argument!
Mal ehrlich: Wer hätte das nicht gerne?
Es geht hier ja nur darum, um welchen Preis man den Lustgewinn will/nicht verantworten kann.
Wäre der Besatz mit Streifenbarschen bedenkenlos möglich, würden das alle befürworten, oder?#h



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin selbstverständlich gegen jede Form des Besatztes, einschließlich im Puff. Das versteht sich von selbst...


 
Das ist ein ganz eigenes Thema.
Man kann es auch so sehen, dass in den Puffs die Fische zu einem Zweck gehalten werden wie Rinder etc, die ebenfalls ausgewählt und neu eingeführt werden nach den gewünschten Eigenschaften...|kopfkrat



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, aber dann soll dieser Fisch doch bitte auf dem Kontinent bleiben wo er hergekommen ist. Europa ist mit Sicherheit nicht der richtige Ort, falls es diesen überhaupt gibt.


 
Wo soll er denn nun leben? Oder aussterben?
Besatz müsste überall stattfinden, und eine Gefahr für dort heimische Arten kann er woanders auch werden.


----------



## LAC (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ big gamer

das mit dem gerät kaufen ist schon wichtig und ich machen mir da auch gedanken, was ich kaufe damit ich es richtig einsetzen kann, für fische die dort heimisch sind - auch für fische die dort nicht heimisch sind - damit sie wieder aus dem gewässer verschwinden. 
Deshalb betrachte ich die werbung als eine gute information, denn sie kann ja auch positive seiten habe, dennn wenn einer mundgeruch hat und kommt nirgends an und findet durch die werbug ein wässserchen, das er sich davon befreien kann, dann steht ihm die welt offen, weil er nicht mehr aus dem hals stinkt, er kann aber weiter nach fisch stinken.
Genau so wie man diese goldenen wässerchen oder gerätschaften kaufen kann, werden auch fische angeboten - da frage ich mich, will der angler fische kaufen um zu essen oder angeln. Wenn er sie kaufen will um diese zu angeln - dann nutzt er ein gewässer d.h. unsere natur um seine lust zu befriedigen - da regen sich dann andere drüber auf, so wie ich, weil ihnen auch die natur gehört und sie sehen, hier wird ein fehler gemacht. Und da dieses fehler nicht ausarten, da jeder andere tiere liebt,  ist es gesetztlich geregelt und experten setzen sich dafür ein, damit keine weiteren fehler passieren.

Ich hole mir auch keine handgranate um auf der strasse mal aufzuräumen - das machen jedoch welche, da sie bestimmt interessen verfolgen.

Ich klinke mich jetzt aus hier,  da ich meine einstellung zum fisch und zur natur reichlich gepostet habe - das sehen einige anders - sie sollten ihre interessen in fachkreisen vortragen, bzw den zuständigen ämter mitteilen, was sie machen. Sie werden dann berücksichtigt bzw. unterstützt oder bestraft.  

#h wir sehen uns  - im anglerboard.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Auch ein überzeugendes Argument!
> Mal ehrlich: Wer hätte das nicht gerne?
> Es geht hier ja nur darum, um welchen Preis man den Lustgewinn will/nicht verantworten kann.
> Wäre der Besatz mit Streifenbarschen bedenkenlos möglich, würden das alle befürworten, oder?#h
> ...


----------



## LAC (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ Ralle
noch einmal trete ich in erscheinung und gebe dir recht !

In dänemark wurde gerade ein neuer gesetztentwurf vorgelegt, da du gerade die autos angeschnitten hast - die ja auch viel versauen. Inzwischen hat man festgestellt, dass die kühe ganz schön ins gewässer scheixxen und sie werden jetzt versteuert, d.h. sie bekämpfen jetzt den herd, da man mit unvorstellbaren summen, versucht die gewässer im griff zu bekommen, jedoch andere scheixxen da drauf bzw werfen darin stinkende granaten, die noch gefördert werden. Jetzt haben sie genug von der schweinerei und schlagen zu.

Das kommt den anglern zugute - die landwirte werden sich aufregen und können dieses nicht verstehen - normal - da sie nur gülle kennen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Wo soll er denn nun leben? Oder aussterben?
> Besatz müsste überall stattfinden, und eine Gefahr für dort heimische Arten kann er woanders auch werden.



Auf welcher Seite stehst du eigentlich?
Nein, einen Besatz in Europa kann man nicht rechtfertigen.


----------



## BigGamer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Auf welcher Seite stehst du eigentlich?
> Nein, einen Besatz in Europa kann man nicht rechtfertigen.


 
Ich stehe auf keiner Seite, ich gebe nur Impulse und versuche, mir eine Meinung zu bilden, die mein Gewissen vertreten kann. Und nur aufgrund dessen, das die Befürworter diese Diskussion nun weitestgehend verlassen haben, werde ich nicht die Meinung der neuen Mehrheit übernehmen. Ich bin heilfroh, dass ich nicht über das Schicksal des Streifenbarschs entscheiden muss und keine Verantwortung dafür trage, und das nicht weil ich zu feige bin, sondern weil dieses Thema in all seinen Facetten keine klare Meinung ergibt, die für mich vertretbar wäre.

Es bleibt immernoch die Frage:
Wo soll diese Art leben?
Nur die Verantwortung von Europa fernzuweisen löst das Problem nicht. #c


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Es bleibt immernoch die Frage:
> Wo soll diese Art leben?
> Nur die Verantwortung von Europa fernzuweisen löst das Problem nicht. #c


 
Die Frage ist ganz einfach zu beantworten.

Die Art ist quasi künstlich erzeugt, bzw. kein Produkt der natürlichen Evolution. Somit gibt es keinerlei Argumente für Artenschutz und somit auch keinerlei Verantwortung für den Erhalt. Es muss diese Art gar nicht geben. 

Unsere Gewässer können kein Asyl für irgendwelche verqueren, künstlichen Kreuzungsprodukte sein.


----------



## BigGamer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ganz einfach zu beantworten.
> 
> Die Art ist quasi künstlich erzeugt, bzw. kein Produkt der natürlichen Evolution. Somit gibt es keinerlei Argumente für Artenschutz und somit auch keinerlei Verantwortung für den Erhalt. Es muss diese Art gar nicht geben.
> 
> Unsere Gewässer können kein Asyl für irgendwelche verqueren, künstlichen Kreuzungsprodukte sein.


 
So einfach ist das nun auch wieder nicht!
Viele Individuen oder ganze Arten dürfte es demnach gar nicht geben.
Es werden sogar Menschen mit künstlicher Befruchtung "hergestellt" (sry), die werden auch in die Gesellschaft aufgenommen wie alle anderen, sie haben die gleichen Rechte und Pflichten, obwohl sie keine "Produkte der natürlichen Evolution" sind. (Ich hoffe, meine Ausdrucksweise geht nicht zu weit)


----------



## Pinn (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Ich stehe auf keiner Seite, ich gebe nur Impulse und versuche, mir eine Meinung zu bilden, die mein Gewissen vertreten kann.


 
BigGamer, das ist absolut legitim! 

Betonköpfe mit vorgefassten Meinungen, die sich keinen Millimeter von ihrer Meinung abbringen lassen, wären das genaue Gegenteil. Die habe ich aber in dieser Diskussion noch nicht gesehen.



> Und nur aufgrund dessen, das die Befürworter diese Diskussion nun weitestgehend verlassen haben, werde ich nicht die Meinung der neuen Mehrheit übernehmen.


 
Verlassen einer Diskussion ist auch für mich erstmal kein Argument, sondern eine Verhaltensweise ohne Aussagekraft. Wer von der Gegenseite sowas will, könnte natürlich in diese Verhaltensweise hineininterpretieren: Denen sind die Argumente ausgegangen oder so ähnlich.

Sowas wäre ebenfalls kein inhaltliches Argument, sondern nur eine schlechte Benotung der Verhaltensweise, sich aus der Diskussion zurückzuziehen.

Zur "neuen Mehrheit" (Deine Worte) wäre zu sagen, die gibt es vielleicht in diesem Thema, an dem sich bisher vielleicht 30 Leute von 60.000 AB-Mitgliedern beteiligt haben (ganz grobe Schätzung von mir). Ich will damit nur sagen, Mehrheiten kann ich in dieser Diskussion nicht erkennen!



> Ich bin heilfroh, dass ich nicht über das Schicksal des Streifenbarschs entscheiden muss und keine Verantwortung dafür trage, und das nicht weil ich zu feige bin, sondern weil dieses Thema in all seinen Facetten keine klare Meinung ergibt, die für mich vertretbar wäre.


 
Du hast diesen Thread ganz gelesen? Und die Beiträge verstanden, auf deren Formulierung ganz wenige aber kompetente Poster sicher einige Zeit verwendet haben? Wenn ja, tut es mir leid, aber das spielt dann auch keine Rolle mehr für mich.:q



> Es bleibt immernoch die Frage:
> Wo soll diese Art leben?
> Nur die Verantwortung von Europa fernzuweisen löst das Problem nicht. #c


 
Ein Lebensrecht für Streifenbarsche in Europa? Hasse noch alle Tassen im Schrank oder bisse von PETA?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Algon (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Art ist quasi künstlich erzeugt, bzw. kein Produkt der natürlichen Evolution.


 
Ist ein Angler mit Hightech ein natürliches Produkt der Evolution? Ich glaube, würde man die anderen Fische fragen ob Mensch oder Streifenbarsch, sie würden sich für das kleiner Übel (den Streifenbarsch) entscheiden.:q
Man kann es nicht mit Australien (Mäuse,Frösche,Hasen) vergleiche, das waren neue Arten für die dortige Fauna und Flora. Ein Streifenbarsch dürfte die gleichen natürlichen Feinde haben wie Hecht,Zander und Barsch.
Ich bin aber kein Biologe und kann das nur vermuten.

MfG Algon


----------



## BigGamer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Du hast diesen Thread ganz gelesen? Und die Beiträge verstanden, auf deren Formulierung ganz wenige aber kompetente Poster sicher einige Zeit verwendet haben? Wenn ja, tut es mir leid, aber das spielt dann auch keine Rolle mehr für mich.:q


 
Was soll das bitte heißen?
Und ja, ich habe gelesen.




Pinn schrieb:


> Ein Lebensrecht für Streifenbarsche in Europa? Hasse noch alle Tassen im Schrank oder bisse von PETA?


 
Ich bin nicht von der PETA, ich habe noch alle Tassen im Schrank und ich vertrete die Ansicht, dass der Streifenbarsch ein Recht zum Leben (wo auch immer) hat, wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## Pinn (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht von der PETA, ich habe noch alle Tassen im Schrank und ich vertrete die Ansicht, dass der Streifenbarsch ein Recht zum Leben (wo auch immer) hat, wie alle anderen auch.


Naja, der Streifenbarsch ist ja schließlich auch ein Mensch oder so...
Gruß, Werner


----------



## Fischpaule (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Moin

Ich hab die ganzen Postings mal quer gelesen und kann es natürlich nicht lassen hier auch meinen Senf dazu zu geben...
Aber fangen wir beim Urschleim mal an....

Es gibt seit Beginn der Fischzucht das Bestreben Fische zu züchten, die ein besonders schnelles Wachstum haben und sich eignen in größeren Mengen gehalten zu werden bzw. sich auch problemlos vermehren lassen.
Dies wurde anfangs mit einer entsprechenden Selektion betrieben und hat sich dann mit steigendem Wissen bis in unserer Zeit von der Hybridisierung bis zur gezielten genetischen Veränderung entwickelt.
Die Menschen gerade in den Industrieländern wollen reichlich Fisch essen und dadurch gibt es schon die ersten Probleme mit der Überfischung der Meere - die Folge daraus ist es, das Fische bunt über die Kontinente verstreut in Anlagen gehalten werden um den Bedarf zu decken - auch hier in Deutschland...
Der Ruf nach Exoten wie Pangasius, Tilapia, Klarias, Baramundi ect. ist laut und so ist auch der Streifenbarsch eingeführt worden - nach damaligen Kenntnisstand ein idealer Fisch - schnell im Wachstum, leicht zu verarbeiten, grätenarm, äußerst schmackhaft, hohe Wiederfangquoten und vor allem ohne jegliche Gefahr der unkontrollierten Vermehrung - dazu kam noch, dass er sich problemlos unter den hiesigen klimatischen Bedingungen hält und somit eine echte Alternative auch zum Karpfen darstellte, besonders in Zeiten der existensbedrohenden Koi-Herpes-Erkrankung.

Seit den Untersuchungen des IfB-Potsdam ist aber nun alles anders - der SBH ist Fortpflanzungsfähig und stellt somit u.U. eine gewisse Gefahr für die Ökologie natürlicher Gewässer da.
Es wäre aber viel zu kurzsichtig diesen Fisch zu verteufeln, denn dieser Fisch ist in der Tat eine echte Alternative zum Karpfen, der ja bekannter Maßen bei entsprechenden Besatzstärken auch erheblichen Einfluß auf die Ökosysteme hat.
Wichtig ist, das weiterhin entsprechende Untersuchungen durchgeführt werden, denn bisher reden wir nur von einer Z2 Generation und keiner weiß, wie sich die Anteile der einzelnen Arten bzw. Hybriden aufteilen und ob es überhaupt eine Z3 Generation gibt, bzw. ob denn die Nachkommen überhaupt so rasch wachsen und auch so groß werden können ect. ect.
Mich persönlich würde z.B. interessieren, wie sich der SBH in den hier schon mehrfach angesprochenen verbutteten Beständen von Buntfischen verhalten würde - und nein, die einheimischen Raubfische sind, wie schon viele Male nachgewiesen keine Alternative in solchen Beständen...

Bis zu einer Klärung dieser Sachverhalte, sollte aber damit sehr verantwortungsbewust umgegangen werden, sprich - die von FoolishFarmer angeführten Gesetze haben ihre Gültigkeit!! - und was die wenigen momentan produzierenden Betriebe angeht, so stehen sie unter einem besonderen Fokus und halten sich momentan auch an diese Gesetze.   

Nach meiner persönlichen Meinung, sollte der Besatz momentan in offenen Gewässern unterbleiben, wenn allerdings wissenschaftlich abgeklärt sein sollte, dass sich der SBH gut in unser Ökosystem einpasst, hätte ich nichts gegen eine Ansiedlung - ein wirklich interessanter Fisch






Spinnerbait schrieb:


> Mit dem Graskarpfen gab es keine Wasserflöhe mehr, da Uferzonen kahl gefressen wurden, dafür gibt es mehr Algen.



Das ist ja noch mal was ganz lustiges, was fressen denn wohl deiner Meinung nach die für die Fischernährung wichtigsten Cladocera |rolleyes
Sicher gibt es einige phytophile Arten die darunter leiden, jedoch die Menge an Wasserflöhen ist durch den düngenden Effekt sogar noch erheblich gestiegen....



|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich finde das Ansinnen,einer Industriell erzeugten Lebensform in unseren heimischen Gewaessern quasi Asyl zu bieten,schon recht befremdlich.                                                                 
Wie ich finde hat die Argumentation von Big Gamer schon fast etwas religiöses,fundamentalistische Christen wuerden ähnlich argumentieren!

Taxidermist


----------



## BigGamer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde das Ansinnen,einer Industriell erzeugten Lebensform in unseren heimischen Gewaessern quasi Asyl zu bieten,schon recht befremdlich.
> Wie ich finde hat die Argumentation von Big Gamer schon fast etwas religiöses,fundamentalistische Christen wuerden ähnlich argumentieren!


 
Moment, hier gehen nun wirklich Gerüchte um, dass sich die Balken biegen:q
Mich als fundamentalistischen Christen und PETA-Mitglied, der nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hat, zu bezeichnen *lol* :vik:


Ich meine nicht, dass der SB gerade in deutschen Gewässern Asyl bekommen muss, ich meine nur, dass er als Art erhalten werden sollte. Auch heimische Arten sollen ihrem Lebensraum erhalten bleiben, weshalb ich Besatz auf "gut Glück" ablehne. Im Moment braucht man sich um den SB keine Sorgen zu machen, es gibt genügend Angler, die dieses Nutztier (im gewissen Sinne) züchten/züchten lassen.

Soweit...|wavey:


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich biete allen Streifenbarschen Asyl !!!!




...in meiner Bratpfanne.



Mal im Ernst, was ist der Unterschied zuwischen einen Streifenbarsch und einer Bachforelle aus Zuchtanlagen ?
Die einen sehen nur heimisch aus und sind genetische Zeitbomben,bei den anderen muß man es erst sehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Moment, hier gehen nun wirklich Gerüchte um, dass sich die Balken biegen:q
> Mich als fundamentalistischen Christen und PETA-Mitglied, der nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hat, zu bezeichnen *lol* :vik:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde, wir sollten die Tassen wieder in den Schrank räumen und die Peta Peta sein lassen.

Big Gamer, Du machst etwas verstädliches, aber für eine objektive Entscheidungsfindung hinderliches. Ich denke mal, dass Dir dies gar nicht bewusst ist. Du vermenschlichst ein wenig.

Solche Themen muß man vollkommen ohne Emotionen angehen und hier wirklich mal das Tier ( die Art )  als Sache oder Faktor sehen. Mitleid ist da vollkommen unangebracht. Ginge es danach, müsste es hunderte vom Menschen erzeugte Tierarten und abertausende von Pflanzenarten in der Welt Wildnis geben. Mit ganz sicher ungeahnten Folgen.

@ Paule

Ich halte alleine schon solche Versuche für mehr als befremdlich. Grade bei Fischen stellt sich mr die Frage, womit diese denn bei groß angelegten Zuchten gefüttert werden. Ob man da wirklich von einer vermehrung eines Lebensmittels, oder eher von einer Vernichtung des einen zugunsten eines anderen, moderneren reden kann. Aber das ist eine ganz andere Diskussion.

Die von Dir angesprochenen Untersuchungen sind in meinen Augen nicht das Papier wert auf dem sie gedruckt werden. 
Die erste Untersuchung ergab, die SB sind nicht vermehrungsfähig. Die zweite sagt dann, sie sind es doch. Die dritte sagt vielleicht, sie vermehren sich zwar, sind aber keine Gefahr für unser Ökosystem. Man setzt sie aus und die vierte Untersuchung sagt dann vielleicht, Upps, sie sind ja doch eine Gefahr. Da waren unvorhersehbare Konstellationen, die man nicht berechnen konnte. 

Es gibt nach wie vor keinen einzigen wirklichen Grund für solche Hybriden. Unvernünftige wie Gewinnstreben, Mode oder Spass ja.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, was ist der Unterschied zuwischen einen Streifenbarsch und einer Bachforelle aus Zuchtanlagen ?
> Die einen sehen nur heimisch aus und sind genetische Zeitbomben,bei den anderen muß man es erst sehen.


 
Du stellst eine Frage und beantwortest Sie auch direkt.
Man kennt den Untrschied auf unser Ökosystem nicht definitiv und kann ihn nur durch Versuch und möglicherweise Irrtum herausfinden. Und bei Irrtum ist´s schon geschehen.


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @ Paule
> 
> Ich halte alleine schon solche Versuche für mehr als befremdlich. Grade bei Fischen stellt sich mr die Frage, womit diese denn bei groß angelegten Zuchten gefüttert werden. Ob man da wirklich von einer vermehrung eines Lebensmittels, oder eher von einer Vernichtung des einen zugunsten eines anderen, moderneren reden kann. Aber das ist eine ganz andere Diskussion.
> 
> ...


 
Problem in der Teichwirtschaft ist :für Karpfen gibt es nur noch 2 Käufergruppen=Angler und alte Menschen.
Nicht jede Anlage kann/will Forellen produzieren,der Kunde hat aber gewisse Vorstellungen was er essen will.
Entweder man züchtet nun etwat für den Markt passendes,oder ein anderer tut es.
Ist es etwa besser, wenn armen Ländern der Fisch weggefangen wird um die halbe Erde geflogen wird um auf unsere Teller zu landen ?


Es gäbe eine gute alternative,haben nur ein schleches Image (auch bei vielen Anglern) : Welse 
Grätenarm,wächst in geschlossenen Anlagen (zb.Stall) in 10 Monaten auf Schlachtreife.


----------



## Dart (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hoffentlich kommen wir nie an den Punkt, das jemand Heizspiralen in einen Flachwasserteich installiert um trop. Fische für Angelfreaks in Europa zu ermöglichen...und das ist gar nicht sooo unwahrscheinlich das sowas in den nächsten Dekaden mal passieren könnte.
Hybriden werden im Übrigen gezüchtet, um schnelles Abwachsen und Vermarkten zu ermöglichen, da man der Meinung war, das sie keine Energien aufbringen müssen zum Fortpflanzungsakt.
Das das eine Fehleinschätzung war wenn es um den SB geht, kann man ja zur genüge hier nachlesen...vorrausgesetzt das man lesen mag, und erst anschließend das Keyboard strapaziert.
Diese Hybriden haben ganz sicher keine Lebensberechtigung in der Natur, und müssten nur in Kerkern zur Fleischgewinnung gehalten werden, auch wenn sich das brutal anhört.
Just my 2 cents, Reiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ist es etwa besser, wenn armen Ländern der Fisch weggefangen wird um die halbe Erde geflogen wird um auf unsere Teller zu landen ?
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Algon (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Solltet Ihr irgendwo einen See oder Teich haben, wo der Streifenbarsch zur Plage geworden ist, sagt mir bescheid. Ich werde mein Bestes tun um ihn daraus zu bekommen.|rolleyes
In diesem Sinne Petri Heil.

MfG Algon


----------



## Johnnie Walker (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Es bleibt immernoch die Frage:
> Wo soll diese Art leben?
> Nur die Verantwortung von Europa fernzuweisen löst das Problem nicht. #c





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Unsere Gewässer können kein Asyl für irgendwelche verqueren, künstlichen Kreuzungsprodukte sein.


Aber wenn Herr BigGamer mit seinem großen Herz für Tiere auch das nicht akzeptieren und mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren will, dann kennt er bestimmt eine bessere Lösung
Bin mal gespannt:g


Algon schrieb:


> Man kann es nicht mit Australien (Mäuse,Frösche,Hasen) vergleiche, das waren neue Arten für die dortige Fauna und Flora. Ein Streifenbarsch dürfte die gleichen natürlichen Feinde haben wie Hecht,Zander und Barsch.
> Ich bin aber kein Biologe und kann das nur vermuten.


Eben und das mit dem Vermuten ist ja so ne Sache...


Fischpaule schrieb:


> und nein, die einheimischen Raubfische sind, wie schon viele Male nachgewiesen keine Alternative in solchen Beständen...


Please tell me why |rolleyes


Fischpaule schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch mal was ganz lustiges, was fressen denn wohl deiner Meinung nach die für die Fischernährung wichtigsten Cladocera |rolleyes
> Sicher gibt es einige phytophile Arten die darunter leiden, jedoch die Menge an Wasserflöhen ist durch den düngenden Effekt sogar noch erheblich gestiegen....


Pro: 
-Cladocera macht Fisch satt = Gut

Kontra:
-Nicht vorhandene ''phytophilie Arten'' machen Fisch Atemnot = Schlecht 
-Effekt wird durch Alge an sich verstärkt, noch weniger Sauerstoff = Schlecht
-Nicht vorhandene ''phytophilie Arten'' führen dazu, dass manchen Arten der Laichplatz fehlt (kein Nachwuchs) = Schlecht

Versteht irgendjemand worauf ich hinaus will?

Was ist besser, ein Gleichgewicht in dem dem Fisch genügend Sauerstoff und Nahrung zur Verfügung steht oder ein dicker, satter Fisch der im Sommer erstickt?
Ohne Amur wären wir auch ganz gut dran...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommen wir nie an den Punkt, das jemand Heizspiralen in einen Flachwasserteich installiert um trop. Fische für Angelfreaks in Europa zu ermöglichen...


Abwarten:v


----------



## Dart (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ist es etwa besser, wenn armen Ländern der Fisch weggefangen wird um die halbe Erde geflogen wird um auf unsere Teller zu landen ?


 Das ist in der Tat besser, denn es ermöglicht in den armen Ländern doch auch ein Einkommen für den Fischwirt vor Ort.
Du glaubst doch hoffentlich nicht das Viktoriabarsch oder Pangasius-Filets an Bäumen wachsen oder Wildfang sind|rolleyes
LG, Reiner


----------



## Algon (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Eben und das mit dem Vermuten ist ja so ne Sache...


 
Da hier aber bestimmt nicht ein Biologe, mit diesem Fachgebiet, dabei ist sind das ALLES nur Vermutungen.
Wie war das doch noch mit dem Aal?|kopfkrat

MfG Algon


----------



## BigGamer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Diese Hybriden haben ganz sicher keine Lebensberechtigung in der Natur, und müssten nur in Kerkern zur Fleischgewinnung gehalten werden, auch wenn sich das brutal anhört.


 
Naja, solange die Art überlebt:g
Wenn sie in der Natur andere, heimische Arten gefährden, haben sie sicherlich kein Recht dort zu leben. Andererseits... Fragt die Evolution danach, wer überleben soll?|rolleyes. Hier hat jedoch der Mensch eingegriffen, und keiner weiß wohin damit nun außer in die Versenkung:v


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Algon schrieb:


> Da hier aber bestimmt nicht ein Biologe, mit diesem Fachgebiet, ...


Ach nein?
Du meinst sicher Fischereiwissenschaft, oder? Denn nen Gewässerökologen hätten wir hier schon zu bieten...


----------



## Algon (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ach nein?
> Du meinst sicher Fischereiwissenschaft, oder? Denn nen Gewässerökologen hätten wir hier schon zu bieten...


na dann meine ich "natürlich" Fischereiwissenschaft. :m

MfG Algon


----------



## rallye-vid (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Auf Vox läuft gerade eine Fisch-Doku.. Meine in der Vorschau auch den Streifenbarsch gesehen zu haben.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Algon schrieb:


> na dann meine ich "natürlich" Fischereiwissenschaft. :m


Die wiederum herzlich wenig mit der hier geschilderten Problematik zu tun hat. Die Fischereiwissenschaft beschäftigt sich ausschließlich mit dem Fisch an sich: Ernährung, Fortpflanzung, Vermarktung, etc.
Auswirkungen auf das Ökosystem sind nicht Inhalt selbiger. Dann landen wir nämlich bei den Fischwissenschaften (ohne "erei") und schließlich, wenn man das Ganze betrachtet, bei der Gewässerökologie. :g


----------



## Algon (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Auf Vox läuft gerade eine Fisch-Doku.. Meine in der Vorschau auch den Streifenbarsch gesehen zu haben.


ja habe ich gesehen.
Aussage in der Doku:
"können sich hier nicht vermehren" 

MfG Algon


EDIT:
"Befürchtungen des Naturschutzbundes, dass sich dieser Hybrid in freier Natur ausbreitet und einheimische Fischarten verdrängt sind unbegründet, da Hechte und Welse Fressfeinde der Barsche sind und eine natürliche Vermehrung der Streifenbarsche nahezu ausgeschlossen ist."

QUELLE:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streifenbarsch


----------



## Pinn (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Algon schrieb:


> ja habe ich gesehen.
> Aussage in der Doku:
> "können sich hier nicht vermehren"
> 
> ...



Wikipedia ist nicht die Bibel und ich bin mir außerdem sicher, niemand von uns hat die passende Glaskugel parat, um die Zukunft des Streifenbarschs in unseren Breiten vorhersagen zu können.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass NABU oder BUND solch eine Aussage treffen würden...|kopfkrat


----------



## Algon (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Wikipedia ist nicht die Bibel und ich bin mir außerdem sicher, niemand von uns hat die passende Glaskugel parat, um die Zukunft des Streifenbarschs in unseren Breiten vorhersagen zu können.
> 
> Gruß, Werner


 
Das soll auch kein Beweis sein, es soll nur eine andere Sichtweise zeigen. Und wissen tut es keiner wirklich.
Sind den schon welche im freien Gewässer anzufinden?
Aber es stimmt natürlich:
Im Zweifel über das Ergebniss ist das Risko zu minimieren, und eine Verwilderung ist zu verhindern. Eine Zucht hingegend schont die einheimischen Bestände.

MfG Algon


----------



## Kleines Fischlein (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Jo, ich habe schon einen Streifenbarsch gefangen .


----------



## Fischpaule (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @ Paule
> 
> Es gibt nach wie vor keinen einzigen wirklichen Grund für solche Hybriden. Unvernünftige wie Gewinnstreben, Mode oder Spass ja.



, Hybriden sind keineswegs Modeerscheinungen - sie schwimmen schon seit vielen Jahren in unseren Gewässern 
Ich will da nur z.B. an den "Bester" erinnern - die einzige in Stillgewässern fortpflanzungsfähige "Art" bei uns - und den stellt doch auch kaum einer in Frage....|rolleyes

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Bei " Bester " muß ich passen, komm nicht drauf was Du meinst. Brassen/Güster vielleicht ?

Aber selbstverständlich sind Hybriden nix Neues und entstehen ja sogar ohne menschliches Zutun. Solange diese aus im gleichen Biotop lebenden, heimischen Arten entstehen ist das auch überhaupt kein Problem.  
Der SB ist da aber doch eine ganz andere Güteklasse.


----------



## BigGamer (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bei " Bester " muß ich passen, komm nicht drauf was Du meinst. Brassen/Güster vielleicht ?


 
Jo, was sind "Bester"?|kopfkrat

(Auf die Gefahr mich zu blamieren hin hab ich erstmal nicht gefragt, und Google konnte es mir auch nicht verraten)


----------



## Hansen fight (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Algon schrieb:


> ja habe ich gesehen.
> Aussage in der Doku:
> "können sich hier nicht vermehren"
> 
> ...


 Habe die Sendung auch gesehen.
Der Sreifenbarsch ist eine Hybride kann sich nicht vermehren.
Ebenso die Marmorforelle sind also alles Kreutzungen.


----------



## Dart (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Manno, das ist ein Tippfehler, Paule meint Biester...halt die Kreuzung aus White,-und Stripedbass:m


----------



## Dart (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Der Sreifenbarsch ist eine Hybride kann sich nicht vermehren.
> .


 Büdde, büdde das Thema ist doch längst ein Stückerl weiter, geh mal etliche Seiten zurück, click den ein oder anderen verlinkten Thread an...und lese. Danach melde dich wieder:q
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## heinzrch (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Das Gefährliche am Internet ist, dass jeder irgendwas reinschreiben kann, und das dann einfach dort geschrieben steht, obwohl es manchmal aus Unwissenheit, oder auch aus Vorsatz zur Meinungsmache falsch ist. In solchen Fällen empfehle ich, durch kritisches Nachdenken eine eigene Meinung zu bilden, und nicht einfach Geschriebenens als Fakt zu sehen und weiter zu propagieren.
Kostprobe: 
In verschiedenen Internet- und Fernsehpublikationen (auch gestern bei Fox) wird explizit erwähnt, dass die Streifenbarsch-Brütlinge aus Israel, Iran, Spanien oder Italien importiert werden müssen. Daraus schließe ich, dass die Streifenbarsch-Zucht eher wärmere Gefilde und wahrscheinlich auch ein ziemliches Knowhow vorrausssetzt. Wenn sich die Streifenbarsche so einfach oder sogar von selbst ohne menschliches Zutun vermehren könnten, würde die Fischzucht in Meckpomm (der sogar Warmwasser vom Kraftwerk zur Verfügung steht!) wohl kaum teure Brütlinge importieren, sondern diese selbst zum Bruchteil der Importkosten selbst produzieren, oder ?


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ein Großteil der "Lebensmitteldesigner" (Züchter währe eine Beleidigung) ist eh dabei, eine Abhängigkeit herszustellen,ob nun Streifenbarsche oder Getreide -keiner soll die nächste Generation selber herstellen.

Bester= *Be*luga (Hausen)+ *Ster*let


----------



## Pinn (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Manno, das ist ein Tippfehler, Paule meint Biester...halt die Kreuzung aus White,-und Stripedbass:m


 
Passt nicht so in den Satzzusammenhang: "Ich will da nur z.B. an den "Bester" erinnern - die einzige in Stillgewässern fortpflanzungsfähige "Art" bei uns".

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Dart (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Passt nicht so in den Satzzusammenhang: "Ich will da nur z.B. an den "Bester" erinnern - die einzige in Stillgewässern fortpflanzungsfähige "Art" bei uns".
> 
> Gruß, Werner


Dat war auch net ernst gemeint von mir, der Begriff "Bester" ist auch für mich völlig unbekannt.#h


----------



## mlkzander (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> das gefährliche am internet ist, dass jeder irgendwas reinschreiben kann, und das dann einfach dort geschrieben steht, obwohl es manchmal aus unwissenheit, oder auch aus vorsatz zur meinungsmache falsch ist.
> Kostprobe:
> Fox



  VOX ???

sei nicht böse, aber es kann sein das, dass von dir geschriebene auch nicht
immer richtig ist...............


----------



## Fischpaule (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bei " Bester " muß ich passen, komm nicht drauf was Du meinst. Brassen/Güster vielleicht ?



Gardenfly hat ja schon für Aufklärung gesorgt....



Dart schrieb:


> Manno, das ist ein Tippfehler, Paule meint Biester...halt die Kreuzung aus White,-und Stripedbass:m



...aber durchaus schicke Biester 



heinzrch schrieb:


> In verschiedenen Internet- und Fernsehpublikationen (auch gestern bei Fox) wird explizit erwähnt, dass die Streifenbarsch-Brütlinge aus Israel, Iran, Spanien oder Italien importiert werden müssen. Daraus schließe ich, dass die Streifenbarsch-Zucht eher wärmere Gefilde und wahrscheinlich auch ein ziemliches Knowhow vorrausssetzt. Wenn sich die Streifenbarsche so einfach oder sogar von selbst ohne menschliches Zutun vermehren könnten, würde die Fischzucht in Meckpomm (der sogar Warmwasser vom Kraftwerk zur Verfügung steht!) wohl kaum teure Brütlinge importieren, sondern diese selbst zum Bruchteil der Importkosten selbst produzieren, oder ?



...nur weil sie sich selbst vermehren können, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass da auch das erwünschte rauskommt - ich empfehle Gregor Mendel |rolleyes
Da es sich bei den Ursprungsarten des SBH um eine Salzwasser und eine Süßwasserart u.a. mit unterschiedlichen Temperaturpräferenzen ect. handelt, ist allein die Haltung der Elterntiere aufwendig - auch ist eine künstliche Erbrütung nur rentabel, wenn auch wirklich große Mengen abgesetzt werden können...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Der Sreifenbarsch ist eine Hybride kann sich nicht vermehren.
> Ebenso die Marmorforelle sind also alles Kreutzungen.


Nicht alle Hybriden sind auch unfruchtbar. Der Streifenbarsch KANN sich vermehren, wie weiter oben in diesem Thread nachzulesen ist.

Viel wichtiger aber:
Die MARMOR-Forelle (Salmo marmoratus) ist *kein* Hybrid, sondern eine eigene Art - sie kommt in einigen wenigen Mittelmeer-Zuflüssen noch vor. 
Du meintest sicher die Tigerforelle (Bachforelle x Bachsaibling), oder?


----------



## LAC (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ Ralle24

ich bin noch nicht ganz verschwunden, denn deine zeilen ......

Ich halte alleine schon solche Versuche für mehr als befremdlich. Grade bei Fischen stellt sich mr die Frage, womit diese denn bei groß angelegten Zuchten gefüttert werden. Ob man da wirklich von einer vermehrung eines Lebensmittels, oder eher von einer Vernichtung des einen zugunsten eines anderen, moderneren reden kann. 

.... machen mich munter 

Hier mal ein kleiner einblick

Es gibt zwei arten der fischzucht ! Die erste art wurde von den chinesen entwickelt und liegt etwa 2000 jahre zurück, sie bestand darin, dass man gemüseabfälle an fische verfüttert die in becken waren, es waren pflanzenfresser oder allesfresser, und man wählte sie aus, weil sie sich auch in dunklen gewässern wohl fühlten. Wenn vom wachstum subsistens-fischzucht in den entwicklungsländern die rede ist, dann meint man diese, da sie ohne technologischen aufwand betrieben werden kann. Diese arten lassen sich problemlos halten, das einzige problem, ist ihr geschmack.
In westeuropa ist der karpfen nicht mehr so gefragt. Im mittelalter als mönche diesen fisch nach europa brachten, hielt man sie in teiche – da es freitags immer fisch gab. In osteuropa ist diese art noch gefragt, jedoch in großbritannien nicht. – muss wohl daran gelegen haben dass (könig heinrich VIII) die mönche aus dem land geschmissen wurden.

Die andere fischzucht oder aquakultur wie man sie in der fachsprache nennt, hat sich erst in den letzten jahrzehnten entwickelt. Die ist ganz anders gelagert, da sie sich auf ganz andere fischarten konzentriert. Dafür werden frei lebende fische gefangen und an fleischfressende zuchtfische verfüttert z.b. an lachse, forellen bis hin zu garnelen um nur einige zu nennen. Unvorstellbar ist das wirtschaftwachstum, so wie ich meine um die 10% pro jahr. In der USA kannte man vor etwa 15 jahren, in einem der größten US-einzelhändler, keinen frischen fisch. Heute verkauft er 15000 tonnen zuchtlachsfilet im jahr.

Diese industrielle industrie, hängt davon ab, dass man immer genügend freilebende fische für die zuchtfische bekommt, hier liegt ein problem, denn experten haben erkannt, dass es so nicht weiter geht, denn es wird, wenn es so weiter geht, bald kein futter mehr da sein – da die meere ausgerottet werden. Um zu leben benötigen wir menschen sowohl die fische alle omega-3 fettsäuren und man glaubt, das man das fischöl in einer gewissen % zahl ersetzen kann. Glauben macht stark.

Betrachte ich, dass für einen zuchtlachs etwa 10kg lebende fische benötigt werden. Dieses sind aber nur 34%, von dem was gefangen wurde, die anderen % werden bei schweine, hühner vefüttert nur wenige prozente bekommt der mensch. Betrachte ich den beifang noch, der über bord geht, der zwischen 10 –80% je nach methode liegt, kann sich jeder ausrechen wohin es führt. 

Sie züchten fische, die gefragt sind – ich könnte eine ganze liste erstellen – es sind  domestizierte fische, wo untersuchungen belegen, dass sie gesundheitliche schäden anrichten können, weil sie dioxine, PCBs oder rückstände von antibiotika und pestiziden enthalten, zum teil werden sie gentechnisch verändert, sie wachsen schneller usw. Ein großes problem, denn sie entkommen auch und vermischen sich mit wildlebenden tieren. Hinzu kommt das diese zuchtanstalten, gewaltigen schaden am gewässer anrichten, durch verschmutzung, die man noch nicht ausrechnen kann, jedoch kennt man diese gefahr. Es ist erwiesen worden, dass sie in einigen regionen, an der vernichtung einiger wildlebende fischarten die schuld haben z.b. beim wandersaibling. 

Charles clover, der dreimal den „Britsch Environment Media Award“ gewonnen hat, hat reichlich weltweit recherchiert, auf 446 seiten hat er die problematiken aufgelistet und auch die fischzucht in frage gestellt ob die fischzucht also die lösung der probleme ist, die wir mit dem rückgang der fischbestände in den meeren sehen. Bei gleichzeitig erhöhten bedarf der wachsenden weltbevölkerung oder ein weiteres problem. Niemand hat uns gefragt ob wir es gut finden, dass millionen tonnen sandaale aus der nordsee geholt werden und in der fabrik 999 in esbjerg zu fischffutter verarbeitet werden – man hat es einfach gemacht.

Schon die konventionelle fischzucht verändert die fische innerhalb weniger generationen. Aus tieren, die einmal mit wilden büffeln zu vergleichen waren, wird etwas wie eine domestizierte kuh.


----------



## Fischpaule (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Ich halte alleine schon solche Versuche für mehr als befremdlich. Grade bei Fischen stellt sich mr die Frage, womit diese denn bei groß angelegten Zuchten gefüttert werden. Ob man da wirklich von einer vermehrung eines Lebensmittels, oder eher von einer Vernichtung des einen zugunsten eines anderen, moderneren reden kann.
> 
> @ Paule, ich bin noch nicht ganz verschwunden, denn diese zeilen machen mich munter



Moin LAC

Das ist in der Tat ein riesen Problem mit jeglicher Produktion in industriemäßigen Anlagen, ob bei Heilbutt, Stör, Forelle oder was auch immer für Arten - deshalb auch der Versuch diese Tiere in Teichen zu halten - Buntfische fressen natürliche Nahrung und Streifenbarsche dann die Buntfische, so das ein Einsatz von Vollwertfuttermitteln nicht nötig wäre....
Der Karpfen mit seiner Fähigkeit die Getreidestärke so effektiv umzusetzen ist eben was besonderes und da liegt momentan auch das Hauptaugenmerk der Futtermittelhersteller - eine Entwicklung von mikrobiell verwerteten pflanzlichen Stoffen als Vollwertfuttermittel mit allen essentiellen Bestandteilen für die Fischernährung wäre wohl ökologisch gesehen Gold wert....

Gruß, Fischpaule


----------



## LAC (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ Fischpaule
ich hatte einen kleinen Fehler gemacht - es kam noch mehr
Gruss otto


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich mach mal den Versuch einer Zusammenfassung.

Der Streifenbarsch kann sich unter günstigen Umständen Vermehren und selbstständige Populationen bilden. Wie weit diese den natürlichen Fischbestand oder das gesamte Ökosystem beeinträchtigen, kann man nicht definitiv beschreiben. Ob in der freien Natur Krankheiten oder Parasiten im Streifenbarsch einen besonders geeigneten Wirt finden ist unklar. Klar ist dagegen, dass Streifenbarsche nur bis zu einer bestimmten Größe selbst als Nahrung für einheimische Raubfische dienen können, sie dieser Größe unter geeigneten Lebensbedingungen aber schnell und deutlich entwachsen und selbst zum Freßfeind für einheimische Arten werden. 
Fest steht auch, dass ein entkommen aus Angelteichen in die Natur nur eine Frage der Zeit ist. Fakt ist auch, dass dies in keinem Fall mehr rückgängig zu machen ist.

Wenn also jemand einen vernünftigen Grund weiß, der all diese Risiken und unwägbarkeiten rechtfertigt, dann bitte hier posten.

P.S. Danke für die Aufklärung zum Thema " Bester "


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn also jemand einen vernünftigen Grund weiß, der all diese Risiken und unwägbarkeiten rechtfertigt, dann bitte hier


 
ein Grund ist, das durch Fischzuchten die einheimischen Bestände vor einer Überfischung geschützt werden.

MfG Algon


----------



## BigGamer (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Algon schrieb:


> ein Grund ist, das durch Fischzuchten die einheimischen Bestände vor einer Überfischung geschützt werden.


 
das jedoch ist nur richtig, wenn die Fischzuchten keine Wildfische an die Zuchtfische verfüttern. Um Streifenbarschfleisch ökologisch zu herzustellen, müsste man Phytoplankton züchten, damit Zooplankton füttern, und die mit dem Zooplankton gemästeten Weißfische an den Zucht-Striper aus der Aquakultur züchten (und dabei wäre das Verschmutzungsproblem noch nicht gelöst.) Momentan ist das ziemlich unwirtschaftlich, da es noch genug Wildfisch gibt und dieser billiger ist. Schattenseiten der Marktwirtschaft#d


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Momentan ist das ziemlich unwirtschaftlich, da es noch genug Wildfisch gibt


warum gibt es denn noch genug Wildfisch? 
Wenn ich sehe was beim Fischer jeden Sommer an geräucherten Fisch unter die Urlauber gebracht wird bin ich froh das die NICHT aus unseren Gewässern kommen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Algon schrieb:


> ein Grund ist, das durch Fischzuchten die einheimischen Bestände vor einer Überfischung geschützt werden.
> 
> MfG Algon


 


Ahhhh so.

Also auch bei mir ist irgendwann der Punkt erreicht, da fällt selbst mir nix mehr ein. 

Ich bin wahrscheinlich zu alt um das zu begreifen.


----------



## Pinn (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Algon schrieb:


> warum gibt es denn noch genug Wildfisch?
> Wenn ich sehe was beim Fischer jeden Sommer an geräucherten Fisch unter die Urlauber gebracht wird bin ich froh das die NICHT aus unseren Gewässern kommen.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was Du unter "Wildfisch" verstehst. 

Etwa Fische, die sich seit Jahrtausenden durch ihre natürliche Vermehrung in ihrem Bestand erhalten haben und nicht durch Besatz- und Gewässerbaumaßnahmen in ihrem Bestand gestützt und gefördert werden müssen? Falls Deine antwort "ja" ist, welche Fischarten meinst Du und wo findet man heute noch solche Wildfische?

Und das Argument mit mit dem Fisch aus dem Handel bzw. bei Deinem Fischer, durch den die Wildfischbestände geschont werden, greift nur so lange, wie es echte Wildfischbestände in den Weltmeeren gibt. Wenn die geplündert und ausgestorben sind, funktionieren auch die Farmen vor den Küsten und im Binnenland nicht mehr.

LAC hat das einleuchtend dargestellt:



> Betrachte ich, dass für einen zuchtlachs etwa 10kg lebende fische benötigt werden. Dieses sind aber nur 34%, von dem was gefangen wurde, die anderen % werden bei schweine, hühner vefüttert nur wenige prozente bekommt der mensch. Betrachte ich den beifang noch, der über bord geht, der zwischen 10 –80% je nach methode liegt, kann sich jeder ausrechen wohin es führt.


Gruß, Werner


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hallo Pinn,



Pinn schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was Du unter "Wildfisch" verstehst.
> 
> Etwa Fische, die sich seit Jahrtausenden durch ihre natürliche Vermehrung in ihrem Bestand erhalten haben und nicht durch Besatz- und Gewässerbaumaßnahmen in ihrem Bestand gestützt und gefördert werden müssen? Falls Deine antwort "ja" ist, welche Fischarten meinst Du und wo findet man heute noch solche Wildfische?


mit Wildfisch meine ich unsere einheimischen Fische. Egal ob natürliche Vermehrung oder Besatz.



Pinn schrieb:


> Ud das Argument mit mit dem Fisch aus dem Handel bzw. bei Deinem Fischer, durch den die Wildfischbestände geschont werden, greift nur so lange, wie es echte Wildfischbestände in den Weltmeeren gibt. Wenn die geplündert und ausgestorben sind, funktionieren auch die Farmen vor den Küsten und im Binnenland nicht mehr.


Wo und wie würde der Handel denn seinen Bedarf decken wenn er nicht auf die Fischfarmen zugreifen könnte?

MfG Algon


----------



## Dart (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Mein persönliches Fazit, und auch mein letzter Post in dem Thread, schließlich wurde alles Wissenswerte bereits, nach vorhandenem Erkenntnisstand, mehrfach geschrieben.
Es gibt hier etliche User, denen es nicht egal ist, das ein Eindringling der in unseren Gewässern nienix zu suchen plötzlich die Möglichkeit hat sich zu verbreiten. dann gibt es noch die Gruppe, denen ökologische Zusammenhänge völlig egal sind, Hauptsache Action beim Angeln.
Mir ist es eigentlich schnuppe, ob neue Fischarten auftauchen die in kommerziellen Fischzuchten bzw. Angelteichen für gewerblichen Erfolg sorgen könnten. So lange sie dort weder entkommen können (selbst bei extremen Hochwasser) und das Gewässer abgeschlossen ist, also über keinerlei Zu,-oder Ablauf verfügt.
Bis denne, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Dart schrieb:


> So lange sie dort weder entkommen können (selbst bei extremen Hochwasser) und das Gewässer abgeschlossen ist, also über keinerlei Zu,-oder Ablauf verfügt.
> Bis denne, Reiner|wavey:


 
Du hast recht ein Verwilderung ist zu verhindern
nur kann man das leider nicht 100% ausschließen.
Gibt es denn Gebiete wo dieser SB in natürliche Gewässer eingesetzt wurde? Ich kenne sie nur in Zuchtanlagen und Forellenteichen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Dart (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Sorry das ich meiner Ankündigung hier nix mehr zu schreiben nicht gerecht werde|rolleyes
@algon
Auch dir empfehle ich den Thread mal von Anfang an zu lesen, und speziel mal die verlinkten Beiträge anzuklicken, und zu lesen.
Dann erübrigen sich deine Fragen und Vermutungen
Das ist natürlich etwas zeitaufwendig, aber es lohnt sich...zumindest ist es sinnvoller als über Meinungen zu reden, da wir hier alle nicht vorhersagen können, wohin die Reise geht
Lg, reiner


----------



## Henni (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Neue Arten hin oder her ........... mir gehen die Sonnenbarsche in unserem Vereinsgewässer auf den Sack. ;o)

Aber wie überall auf der Welt mischen sich mit der Globalisierung die Populationen - ob Mensch, Tier oder Pflanzen. Von daher kommen wir eh nicht drum herum. Auch wenn die Zuchtteiche auf den ersten Eindruck sicher zu sein scheinen - es ist wie bei z. B. Gen-Mais.......irgendwann -sei es durch Enten- werden Fischeier ausgetragen und und und .......es ist alles eine Frage der Zeit. 

Und ob wir das gut finden ist letztendlich "sch..ßegal" - wir werden sowieso nicht nach unserer Meinung gefragt.

Wenn jemand vielleicht ein bißchen dagegen tun möchte, kann sich höchstens einer Umweltschutzgruppe anschließen - ich denke, mehr sitzt nicht drin.


----------



## Schneider07 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich mein das eigentliche Problem liegt noch woanders.  Die derzeitigen Fischbestände in unseren Gewässern sind so schlecht, daß wir oft als Schneider nach Hause gehen, entweder mit gar keinem Fischkontakt oder nur Untermaßige.  Die "Lösung" fremde Arten in die Gewässer zu kippen, die mit den schlechten Struktur- und Nahrungsverhältnissen besser klarkommen sollen, halte ich für sehr kurzsichtig.  Wenn man sich mehr um die Laichplätze und Unterstände der einheimischen Fische kümmert, gibt´s davon auch wieder viel mehr und viel größere.  Siehe Lachs und Meerforelle im Norden oder Huchen im Süden.


----------



## old-guide (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hallo.

zu der ursprünglich gestellten frage lautet meine antwort: nein
(ausführungen dazu folgen)

ich habe gerade den ganzen thread gelesen (ohne links).

deshalb würde mich zuerst interessieren, wo die natürliche vermehrung nachgewiesen wurde.

hier ist die ersten 6 seiten nur von steifenbarsch die rede, dann erfahren wir, dass es sich tatsächlich um hybriden aus "white bass" und "striped bass" handelt. die werden in USA als "whiper" bezeichnet, und wurden v.a. deshalb produziert, um das schmackhafte fleisch des (kleinwüchsigen) "white bass" (max. ca. 3 kg) mit der großwüchsigkeit des "striped bass" (max. ca. 50 kg) zu kombinieren.
damit wurden v.a. stauseen in usa besetzt, und die fische haben sich zu einer sehr beliebten art entwickelt.

soweit ich weiß sind sie genau wie die hybriden aus lachs und mefo nicht fortpflanzungsfähig.

obwohl dann schon einmal jemand darauf hingewiesen hat, dass besatz aus israel oder anderen ländern importiert werden muss, kam erst auf seite 15 dann das meiner meinung nach sehr einleuchtende argument, dass ein heimischer fischzüchter niemals eier oder brut mit teuerer luftfracht aus israel importieren würde, wenn er die fische selbst produzieren könnte.

meiner meinung nach ist damit eine vermehrung oder einbürgerung der "whipers" in natürlichen gewässern nicht möglich; und v.a. eine verdrängung anderer arten unwahrscheinlich, da diese art immer nur durch besatz erhalten werden kann, und dies sicher zu viel geld kostet, um es auf dauer durchzuführen.
viele der hier diskutierten befürchtungen sind deshalb m.m.n. unbegründet, und jeder, der mal einen solchen exoten fangen möchte hat inzwischen in diversen anlagen gelegenheit dazu.

ich hätte persönlich nichts dagegen, einmal so einen fisch zu an der angel zu haben, aber in unseren (natürlichen) gewässern sind mir barsch, hecht und zander lieber.

petri,
wolfgang


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@old-guide,du hättest dir doch die mühe machen sollen, die links auch zu lesen und du hättest festgestellt,dass sie sich eben doch unter unseren Bedingungen vermehren können.
Z.B. den hier:http://www.dradio.de/dkultur/sendungen/laenderreport/637340/
Wenn du im letzten Drittel liest,ist es nicht allzuviel!

Taxidermist


----------



## Algon (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hallo,

nun gibt es aber auch Artikel die sagen:
"Das sie sich nicht vermehren können" 
Ich bin nicht für und nicht gegen den Streifenbarsch.
evtl. kommt ja noch ein Link von einer Quelle die mich Überzeugt.


MfG Algon


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Lieber Heinz Richard ich empfehle dir:http://www.ifb-potsdam.de/aktuelles/band21.pdf
> Besonders Seite 33,Kapitel 3.2,Nachhaltige Aquakultur letzter Absatz!
> 
> Algon und alle anderen Ungläubigen,ohne zu lesen geht es aber leider nicht!
> ...


----------



## Algon (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> 33,Kapitel 3.2,Nachhaltige Aquakultur letzter Absatz!
> 
> Algon und alle anderen Ungläubigen,ohne zu lesen geht es aber leider nicht!
> 
> Taxidermist


nicht ungläubig, sondern unentschlossen|rolleyes
ich habe bis jetzt nur versucht das Für und Wieder zu abzuwegen.
Auch eine Aussage des IFB, die mit könnte endet überzeugt mich nicht wirklich.

MfG Algon


----------



## heinzrch (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich darf aus dem IfB-Bericht zitieren: "obgleich nur wenige Eier zum Schlupf entwicklungsfähiger Larven führten, ist nach derzeitigem Erkenntnisstand davon auszugehen, dass sich SB-Hybriden auch ohne menschliches Zutun in den Gewässern Brandenburgs  vermehren und ausbreiten könnten...."
Wenn ich das so lese, ist da in sich ein Widerspruch: wenn schon die Schlupfrate so gering ist, die Wachstumsrate ebenfalls bei unter 20°C stark nachlässt und damit der SB lange klein bleibt und von Fressfeinden bedroht wird, hat er wohl nur eine sehr kleine Chance auf natürliche Vermehrung und keine Chance über mehrere Generationen eine Population in heimischen Gewässern zu bilden. Die Fakten aus diesem Bericht und den sonst zugänglichen Infos im Internet sprechen einfach dagegen...

Ist zwar etwas heikel im Board sowas zu diskutieren (ich will auch keinesfalls zum Boykott von Artenschutzgesetzen aufrufen) aber bei dem Hype um die Tierchen, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass einige Teichbesitzer sicher das Experiment SB wagen werden, und fände es durchaus interessant, wenn diese über ihre Erfahrungen hinsichtlich natürlicher Vermehrung des SB hier berichten würden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Algon schrieb:


> nicht ungläubig, sondern unentschlossen|rolleyes
> ich habe bis jetzt nur versucht das Für und Wieder zu abzuwegen.
> Auch eine Aussage des IFB, die mit könnte endet überzeugt mich nicht wirklich.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Nun gut. Was würde Dich denn überzeugen. Gleich ob dafür oder dagegen. 
Wer müsste eine Aussage treffen, der Du Dich anschließen würdest ?


----------



## Algon (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nun gut. Was würde Dich denn überzeugen. Gleich ob dafür oder dagegen.
> Wer müsste eine Aussage treffen, der Du Dich anschließen würdest ?


 
Eine "klare" Ansage des IFB wäre schon akzeptabel. Nur liest sich der Bericht so, das es sein könnte, aber wohl eher nicht möglich ist.
Oder wenn meine Frau das sagen würde, dann müßte ich ja.:m

MfG Algon


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hier wird ja wieder mit geballtem Fachwissen um sich geworfen - wie der offenbar beliebte Konjunktiv eindeutig belegt. :g

Freunde, Freunde...
Und wenn die *Wahrscheinlichkeit* noch so klein ist - solange allein die *Möglichkeit* besteht, kann man doch nicht allen ernstes so naiv sein zu sagen "da passiert schon nix"! #d

Wie ich viel weiter oben schon geschrieben habe - von mir aus sollen sie den in Puffanlagen doch verramschen. Aber in der "freien Wildbahn" hat das Vieh nichts verloren!


----------



## Algon (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Freunde, Freunde...
> Und wenn die *Wahrscheinlichkeit* noch so klein ist - solange allein die *Möglichkeit* besteht, kann man doch nicht allen ernstes so naiv sein zu sagen "da passiert schon nix"! #d
> 
> Wie ich viel weiter oben schon geschrieben habe - von mir aus sollen sie den in Puffanlagen doch verramschen. Aber in der "freien Wildbahn" hat das Vieh nichts verloren!


 
das sehe ich aber auch so. 


Algon schrieb:


> Im Zweifel über das Ergebniss ist das Risko zu minimieren, und eine Verwilderung ist zu verhindern.


 
MfG Algon


----------



## heinzrch (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

eine klare Ansage des IfB ist wohl derzeit nicht möglich, weil deren Aussage nur eine Schlußfolgerung / Vermutung resultierend aus den Ergebnissen der Zuchtversuche in der Anlage  ist. Die Erfahrungen der (nahen) Zukunft werden zeigen was Sache ist. Diese Erfahrungen sollten dann aber doch in kontrollierten, naturnahen aber geschlossenen Gewässern möglichst ohne Befischungsdruck gemacht werden und nicht in freier Wildbahn. 
Ein ungenutzter Teich eines Fischzüchters mit gutem Futterfischbestand wäre z.b. für sowas geeignet. Dieser mit ein paar Halbwüchsigen SBs besetzt und dann in 2-3 Jahren abgefischt würde zeigen, ob sich die SB unter günstigen Bedingungen vermehren oder doch nicht.


----------



## Bioharry (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hier mal meine bescheidene Meinung als Biologe:
Dieser Fisch wird in die Freiheit entkommen - auch wenn er nur in Zuchtteichen gehalten wird.
Dieser Fisch wird sich vermehren - auch wenn behauptet wird, er könnte das als Hybride nicht - die Amis wissen es längst besser
http://www.aquanic.org/publicat/usda_rac/efs/srac/300fs.pdf
Dieser Fisch wird mindestens unseren Flussbarsch auslöschen (von seltenen Arten wie Schrätzer, Zingel, Streber usw. gar nicht zu sprechen)
Dieser Fisch wird ganze Ökosysteme zerstören bzw. umgestalten.

Deshalb ein ganz klares NEIN!!!!! Sofort raus mit diesem Mutanten. wenn der Zug nicht ohnehin schon abgefahren ist.

LG
Harry


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Na wenigstens mal ne neue Quelle mit ner definitiven Aussage zur Fortpflanzung. Dankeschön! #6



			
				http://www.aquanic.org/publicat/usda_rac/efs/srac/300fs.pdft schrieb:
			
		

> *Hybrid striped bass, unlike some other hybrids, is fertile.*
> It is oviparous (egg-laying) like the parental species and produces eggs and sperm in the spring when temperatures are 15 to 20° C. Some males mature at the age of 1 year (approximately 250 mm long and 500 grams), and all are mature at 2 years of age. A few females are mature at 2 years of age, but all are mature at 3 years. Females produce an average of 160,000 eggs per pound of body weight and spawn once a year


Für die nicht-englisch-sprachigen unter Uns:
Der Streifenbarsch ist fruchtbar, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Hybriden.


----------



## Bioharry (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Man beachte die Wassertemperatur zum Ablaichen - damit hat er bei uns sicher die geringsten Probleme #q


----------



## Algon (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Und jetzt kommen die nächsten Links wo drin steht das er nicht fruchtbar ist..... |rolleyes


MfG Algon


----------



## Bioharry (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Tja... der link oben ist ne behördliche Aussage der USA - wenn man es so sehen will - 

This publication was supported in part by a grant from the United States Department of Agriculture


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Algon schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommen die nächsten Links wo drin steht das er nicht fruchtbar ist..... |rolleyes


Haste einen? |rolleyes

Ohne zu weit ausholen zu wollen - es gibt halt unterschiedlich gewichtige Publikationen (in Wissenschaftskreisen auch mit Index-Werten versehen):
Solche aus der "Bild-Zeitung der Angler" (Blinker) und z.B. wissenschaftliche, wie der Link oben. Es mag ja jeder Glauben, was er will... Behörden orientieren sich glücklicherweise meist nicht an den "Bild-Zeitungen".


----------



## Algon (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

es ist zumindest der erste Artikel in dem es nicht andauernd heist, es könnte, evtl.......usw.

MfG Algon


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Bioharry schrieb:


> Tja... der link oben ist ne behördliche Aussage der USA - wenn man es so sehen will -
> 
> This publication was supported in part by a grant from the United States Department of Agriculture



Was Ami-behörden sagen stimmt ja immer,die haben noch nie gelogen.|kopfkrat

Aber wenn der sich so gut vermehrt,warum müssen Setzlinge aus Israel/Spanien nach Deutschland gebracht werden ?
Kein Fischzüchter wird sich absichtlich in Abhängigkeit bringen.


----------



## Bioharry (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Warum werden Lachseier aus Norwegen geholt? Vielleicht weil man hier zu wenige produzieren kann? Oder weil´s zu aufwändig ist? Weil es zu wenige Elternfishe gibt? Weil man noch nicht genau weiß, wie es geht?

Tschuldige - aber wenn die amerikanische Landwirtschaftsbehörde erklärt, die können sich fortpflanzen... was bringt´s ihnen, wenn sie da ne falsche Behauptung aufstellen. Im Gegenteil - das könnte doch nur Ärger hervorrufen...


----------



## Bioharry (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

für alle, die´s noch genauer wissen wollen

www.hccfl.edu/facultyinfo/ckasper/files/476EBF1827A240D8B6AEBC04059A6290.ppt - 

ich hätte das ganze auch als Power-Point hier - kann ich auf bedarf mailen


Fakt: Die Hybriden sind fortpflanzungsfähig - es wird sogar im Bild gezeigt wie :c


----------



## barsch_zocker (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



> es ist zumindest der erste Artikel in dem es nicht andauernd heist, es könnte, evtl.......usw.


Auch mal drangedacht warum?|rolleyes

N Ökosystem auf die Probe zu stellen nur weil der Konjunktiv noch nen Spielraum für die eigenen Spekulationen offen lässt?... sauber

Der Zwiebelfisch lässt Grüßen


----------



## Algon (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



barsch_zocker schrieb:


> N Ökosystem auf die Probe zu stellen nur weil der Konjunktiv noch nen Spielraum für die eigenen Spekulationen offen lässt?... sauber


 
Nein, das sollte man nicht, die haben im ÖKOSYSTEM nicht zu suchen. Das habe ich auch schon mehrmals gesagt. 
Nur halte ich nichts von Fakten im Konjunktiv.#6

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ Bioharry


Bioharry schrieb:


> für alle, die´s noch genauer wissen wollen
> 
> www.hccfl.edu/facultyinfo/ckasper/files/476EBF1827A240D8B6AEBC04059A6290.ppt


 
Danke, werde ich mir morgen mal auf Arbeit ansehen#6

MfG Algon


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Was Ami-behörden sagen stimmt ja immer,die haben noch nie gelogen.|kopfkrat
> 
> Aber wenn der sich so gut vermehrt,warum müssen Setzlinge aus Israel/Spanien nach Deutschland gebracht werden ?
> Kein Fischzüchter wird sich absichtlich in Abhängigkeit bringen.


Es kommen immer die gleichen Argumente, aus immer der gleichen Ecke. 
Aber bevor ich antworten konnte, war schon jemand schneller! Ich hätt´s nur noch etwas direkter formuliert:


Bioharry schrieb:


> Warum werden Lachseier aus Norwegen geholt? Vielleicht weil man hier zu wenige produzieren kann? Oder weil´s zu aufwändig ist? Weil es zu wenige Elternfishe gibt? Weil man noch nicht genau weiß, wie es geht?


Der Aufbau der Lachs-Elternfischhaltung, um einen eigenen Stamm an Rheinlachsen gewinnen zu können, hat fast zwei Jahrzehnte benötigt. Über die Gesamtosten kann in diesem Zusammenhang fast nur spekuliert werden, da dies die Arbeit weniger Idealisten mit immensem Einsatz ist... aber allein die tatsächlich angefallenen Kosten bewegen sich wohl im Millionenrahmen.
Genau deshalb holt man sich lieber für kleines Geld schnell ein paar Eier aus dem Ausland! So einfach ist das... :g


----------



## Bioharry (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

war mir schon klar - da spielen ja auch andere Faktoren (Stamm wie du schon sagtest) ne Rolle... war nur ein beispiel um zu verdeutlichen, dass es für den Import viele Gründe geben kann...... nur leider gesamt gesehen überhaupt keinen, den ich für Gut befinden will...
Raus mit dem Neozooen ;-)


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Bioharry schrieb:


> war mir schon klar...


Bevor wir weiter aneinander vorbeireden - ich meinet damit Gardenfly!  Wollte Deine Rhetorischen fragen nur noch weiter ausbauen!


Bioharry schrieb:


> Raus mit dem Neozooen ;-)


Meine Meinung! Und nicht zu vergessen auch die Neophyten (zusammen = Neobiota). :g


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Bevor wir weiter aneinander vorbeireden - ich meinet damit Gardenfly!  Wollte Deine Rhetorischen fragen nur noch weiter ausbauen!



Und warum ?
da demonstrieren Bauern gegen Monsanto,und Fischzüchter wollen patu in die gleiche Falle ?


----------



## Fischpaule (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Bioharry schrieb:


> Dieser Fisch wird mindestens unseren Flussbarsch auslöschen (von seltenen Arten wie Schrätzer, Zingel, Streber usw. gar nicht zu sprechen)
> Dieser Fisch wird ganze Ökosysteme zerstören bzw. umgestalten.
> 
> Deshalb ein ganz klares NEIN!!!!! Sofort raus mit diesem Mutanten. wenn der Zug nicht ohnehin schon abgefahren ist.
> ...



Nur weil er sich vermehren kann, gibt es keine Belege, das es die von dir beschriebenen ökologischen Folgen haben muss - man sollte schon klarstellen, dass dies von dir nur wage Vermutungen sind!!! - zudem ist beim HSB die Wiederfangquote extrem hoch - er ist sehr leicht befischbar und bei dem in Deutschland vorherschenden Befischungsdruck (egal ob durch Angler oder Berufsfischer) hätte dieser Fisch wohl nur die Chance sich in sehr großen oder schlecht befischbaren Gewässern durchzusetzen....
Was aber nicht bedeuten soll, dass man dieses Experiment wagen sollte und das der Besatz eine Faunenverfälschung darstellt ist nunmal ein Fakt....

Gruß, Fischpaule


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Falls jemand Zeit und Möglichkeit hat:
Fachtag Fischerei in Königswartha      

03. und 04. März 2008 

Sächsisches Landesamt für Umwelt, Landwirtschaft und Geologie 
Gutsstraße 1 
02699 Königswartha 

Unter anderem gehts auch um den Hybridstreifenbarsch  

Ansprechpartner: 
Bärbel Schlotze 
Fachbereich 9 
035931-29610


----------



## heinzrch (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Aha, Peter, hast wohl schon nen Weiher freigemacht ? :q


----------



## duck_68 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

auf zum Barschzupfen nach Middelfrangen


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Woher nehmen und nicht stehlen? 
Ne, mir gehts blos darum, dass wenn da schonmal behördlich da jemand dran ist, man diesen Input auch mal in" Echtzeit" mitbekommt und veröffentlicht, damit da nicht zuviel "Nebelgestochere" stattfindet


----------



## daci7 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

nanu, warum isn der fred so plötzlich zu ende ó_Ò irgendwas großartiges passiert im februar? 

zb die erste große sb population und alle sind nun los zum hegefischen? 

was mich mal interessieren würde: gibt es denn schon gehäufte fangmeldungen für die viecher? gibt es eventuell sogar neue publikationen über das problem?

beim googlen find ich nur barschforen, blinker und dieses forum...

vl stell ich mich ja auch doof an oder hab was verpasst, also nich bös sein, falls so sein sollte :vik:

grüße,
david


----------



## BigGamer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



daci7 schrieb:


> nanu, warum isn der fred so plötzlich zu ende ó_Ò


 
Schonzeit vorbei :m


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

der Blinker hat was neues zum bewerben #c


----------



## hengist (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Streifenbarsch ist lecker #h


----------



## BigGamer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

wo hast du den probiert?


----------



## hengist (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

den gab es letztens im Angebot im Fischladen in Bonn - echt gut. Also eher eine Bereicherung für unsere Fauna.


----------



## BigGamer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

bist du auch sicher, dass das der Streifenbarschhybride war?


----------



## daci7 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



hengist schrieb:


> den gab es letztens im Angebot im Fischladen in Bonn - echt gut. Also eher eine Bereicherung für unsere Fauna.


 
ich hoffe das war nicht ernst gemeint 
ansonsten: bitte lies dir die 20 seiten vom tröt einfach mal durch, ich glaub eskommen so ziemlich alle argumente vor, und man kann eigentlich nur zu einem schluss kommen 

aber möglicherweise willst du auch nu anstacheln oder veräppeln?! |kopfkrat

grüße, david


----------



## hengist (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Man wird sehen. Er wird sich auf jeden Fall verbreiten. Weil viele Teichwirte ihn einsetzen und da entkomen eben dann und wann welche. Auch Angelparks bieten diese Fisch an. Ich habe selber 50Stück in meinen Teich gesetzt. Und ich bin mal gespannt wie sie sich entwickeln. 
Also viel agressiver als Flussbarsche sind die nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

So hengist,hast du also beschlossen:der Streifenbarsch ist eine Bereicherung für unsere
Fauna!
Und zu befürchten ist,dass es wirklich,wegen solcher Typen wie dir,zu einer absichtlichen,oder auch unabsichtlichen Auswilderung einer neuen Art,bei uns kommen wird!
Leider kann ich die Worte,welche mir zu dir einfallen,hier nicht niederschreiben,da ich
ansonsten eine sichere Verwarnung,wenn nicht eine Sperrung,im Board zu erwarten hätte.

Taxidermist


----------



## LAC (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hallo, dass einige ihn als eine bereicherung ansehen ist mir klar - sie denken nur an sich - der eine sieht nur das geld und der andere möchte ein neues fangobjekt haben. 
Alles ander interessiert nicht und ist unwichtig für sie. 
Beiden müsste man das handwerk legen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Leider kann ich die Worte,welche mir zu dir einfallen,hier nicht niederschreiben,da ich
> ansonsten eine sichere Verwarnung,wenn nicht eine Sperrung,im Board zu erwarten hätte.
> 
> Taxidermist



Dont feed the Troll. Das ist es nicht wert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Algon hat seine Beiträge selbst gelöscht. Da macht mein Statement auch keinen Sinn mehr. Also auch gelöscht.


----------



## schadstoff (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



> _Befürchtungen des Naturschutzbundes, dass sich dieser Hybrid in freier Natur ausbreitet und einheimische Fischarten verdrängt sind unbegründet, da Hechte und Welse_ Fressfeinde der Barsche sind und eine natürliche Vermehrung der Streifenbarsche nahezu ausgeschlossen ist.



Zitat aus Wikipedia !


#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Zitat aus Wikipedia !


Wikipedia ist nicht die Bibel. Und selbst über die Bibel streiten Experten bezüglich des Wahrheitsgehaltes bekanntlich... :g

Wär allerdings mal ein Grund den Artikel bei Wikipedia zu ändern!


----------



## schadstoff (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hallo über die Bibel müssen wir jetzt nicht reden ^^ ich bin immer noch überzeugter verfechter der Evolutionstheorie und nichts anderem, also kein Vergleich ! - wobei ich dir schon recht gebe das die Aussagekraft von Wikipedia oft überschätzt wird, dennoch wollte ich es mal mit einbringen !

|wavey:


----------



## BigGamer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Hallo über die Bibel müssen wir jetzt nicht reden ^^


 
Wär doch mal ne Idee, "der Bibel-Trööt":q:m



schadstoff schrieb:


> ich bin immer noch überzeugter verfechter der Evolutionstheorie und nichts anderem, also kein Vergleich !


 
Dann kann ich dich mit dem Argument "wenn gott es will, sterben die anderen aus, von daher ruhig rein damit" also nicht überzeugen?:q


----------



## daci7 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

hehe, und die fossilien sind proben die gott unserem glauben stellt! wer verhütet ist ein böser mensch und alle die abtreiben sind sowieso mörder! amen!|engel:

aber mal was anderes: auch wenn nicht 100% bewiesen ist, dass der fisch großen schaden anrichten wird, muss man das denn wirklich ausprobieren? wir ham doch genug einheimische raubfische!

grüße, david


----------



## BigGamer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



daci7 schrieb:


> aber mal was anderes: auch wenn nicht 100% bewiesen ist, dass der fisch großen schaden anrichten wird, muss man das denn wirklich ausprobieren? wir ham doch genug einheimische raubfische!


 
wenn es risikolos wäre, nähme wohl jeder gerne einen dazu


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Das Leben ist leider kein Computerspiel, in dem man bei einen Fehler einen früheren Spielstand laden kann.
Deshalb reicht ein Besatzfehler aus um ein Gewässer zu verderben.
Am Freitag kam in Bayern3 ein Bericht über Fichten als Verlierer des Klimawandels und das Forstwissenschaftler nach neuen Bäumen (aus Amiland) suchen um die Lücke zu füllen.
Scheinbar ist jedes Problem gelöst, wenn man Arten aus Amerika importiert.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



daci7 schrieb:


> hehe, und die fossilien sind proben die gott unserem glauben stellt! *wer verhütet ist ein böser mensch und alle die abtreiben sind sowieso mörder! amen!|engel:*
> 
> 
> grüße, david



Und das Zölibat ist Mord am ungezeugten Leben ;-)


----------



## daci7 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Und das Zölibat ist Mord am ungezeugten Leben ;-)


 
hehe, genauso ist es!


----------



## BigGamer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

gibts doch interesse an bibeldiskussionen?^^


----------



## hengist (11. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Leutz, der Streifenbarsch ist wirklich nicht viel agressiver als der gemeine Flussbarsch. 
Aber er ist wirklich wertvoll und lecker. Die Exemplare in meinem Teich entwickeln sich gut und ich kann noch nicht mal sehen das mein Futterfischbestand einbricht. Sprich, wenn er so aggressiv wäre, dann müsste er die Futterfische schon längst stark dezemiert haben. Desweiteren kann man beobachten dass Flussbarsche und Streifenbarsche bei gleicher Größe geminsam rauben. 
Der Karpfen wurde auch aus rein ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten eingeführt.
Anspruchslos und wird schnell fett.
Der Streifenbarsch ist eine Delikatesse und stellt genau die selben Ansprüche wie ein Karpfen. Er ist für viele Teichwirte eine willkomene Einnahmequelle. Und wie der Karpfen von den Mönchen kultiviert wurde, so wird der Streifenbarsch auch zu einem ganz normalen Fisch in unseren Breiten werden. Er hat seinen Siegeszug schon angetreten. 
Allein die Tatsache, dass er mit Pelletnahrung erfolgreich gezogen werden kann spricht für ihn. 
Bei Zandern klappt es nur unter hohem Energieaufwand.


----------



## Dart (11. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@hengist
Du würfelst da m.M. nach etwas durcheinander.
Kommerzielle Fischzucht mit nichtheimischen Arten mag ja soweit ok sein, wenn sichergestellt wird, das die Fische nicht ausbüxen können (und ja das geht).
Es gibt ja auch Straußenfarmen z.B.,...... eine Vermischung mit einheimischer Fauna kann nur allzu schnell im Supergau enden. Stripers werden halt viel größer als Flussbarsche, und dann rauben die ganz sicher nicht mehr gemeinsam.:g
Greetz Reiner


----------



## hengist (11. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Der Streifenbarsch hat meiner Meinung Potential zur Verbreitung in unseren heimischen Gewässern. 
Jedenfalls ist der Streifenbarsch besser aufgehoben als Wels oder Grundeln aus Osteuropa.
Der Streifenbarsch ist nicht viel gefährlicher als ein Zander. Pack in ein kleines Gewässersystem einen Wels und in einem Anderen Streifenbarsche. 

Blaubandbärblinge - das ist ne Plage, aber nicht Streifenbarsche.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



hengist schrieb:


> Der Streifenbarsch hat meiner Meinung Potential zur Verbreitung in unseren heimischen Gewässern.
> Jedenfalls ist der Streifenbarsch besser aufgehoben als Wels oder Grundeln aus Osteuropa.
> 
> .



Tolle Meinung, dann behaupte ich mal das Aale Fremdfische sind und nichts im Gewässer zu suchen haben.

Der Streifenbarsch ist nicht nur ein Fremdfisch, sondern auch noch ein in der Natur nicht vorkommender Fisch (Hybrid) und den vergleichst du mit einer fast ausgerotteten Fischart ?


----------



## hengist (11. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Dein Beispiel, ist mit Verlaub gesagt, Blödsinn. Denn, wo steht da was von Aal bei mir?

Sollte der Streifenbarsch in natürlicher Umgebung überlebensfähig sein - so hat er ein Recht auf Existenz.

Survival of the Fittest


----------



## porscher (11. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

regenbogenforelle und andere fischarten waren hier auch nicht heimisch.heute kümmert das aber niemanden.und so wird es wohl auch in einigen jahren bezüglich des streifenbarsches sein. nur eine frage der zeit.


----------



## Manta30 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Im damaligen Artikel der bekannten Anglezeitschrift wurde nicht über den Streifenbarsch geschrieben, sondern es wurde noch ein anderer Fisch namens "Afrikanischer Raubwels" erwähnt.

Offensichtlich hat man aus den Fehlern der vergangenen Jahren nichts gelernt. Jedenfalls darf man nun in meiner Region jeden(!) gefangenen Wels mitnehmen. Komisch, aber der sollte sich ja auch nicht so toll bzw. gar nicht vermehren.

Statt Exoten einzuführen, sollte man die einheimischen Fische mehr fördern.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Immer wieder spannend wie einfach manche dann das eigene Interesse (zusätzlicher Sportfisch) über ein bestehendes ökologisches Gleichgewicht stellen. Vermutlich sind das genau die, deren Besatzschwerpunkt halt auch bei Regenbogenforellen und Karpfen liegt, sind ja tolle Fischarten...

Merkt ihr eigendlich nicht das die in diesem Ökosystem wenig bis nix zu suchen haben? Das ganze dann damit zu legitimieren das ja nix schlimmes passiert (ausser Artenarmut und ähnlicher Kleinigkeiten) macht die Sache einfacher, aber nicht besser.

Ich bin gegen das Einbringen fremder Arten und für das Stützen von vorhandenen Arten in passenden Lebensräumen... Aber auch nur da!


----------



## Gardenfly (11. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



hengist schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel, ist mit Verlaub gesagt, Blödsinn. Denn, wo steht da was von Aal bei mir?
> 
> Sollte der Streifenbarsch in natürlicher Umgebung überlebensfähig sein - so hat er ein Recht auf Existenz.
> 
> Survival of the Fittest



Das mit den Aal habe ich geschrieben, um die Unsinnigkeit deiner Welsthese zu unterstreichen !!!
Du kannst nicht einfach einen heimischen Fisch (den du nicht magst) mit Fremdfische in einen Topf werfen !!!
Denn sonnst wird wieder jedes Gewässer von unbeliebten (aber heimsischen) Fischen gesäubert, wie in der 30ern der Wels, in der 60ern Weissfische in Salmoniedengewässern.


----------



## hengist (11. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

ach schaut - viel schlimmer sind Verbauung und die Agrarwirtschaft für das Ökosystem Fluss/Wasser

Ich bin jedenfalls pro Streifenbarsch.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Und wenn ich sehe das es schlimm ist wenn Leute andere auf offener Straße erschießen - zu was berechtigt mich das, weil es ja in Relation weniger schlimm ist?

Genau, zu garnix, weil diese Argumentation ziemlich schwachsinnig ist.


----------



## hengist (11. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

was`n das für nen Kommentar?

Streifenbarsch #6


----------



## BigGamer (11. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



hengist schrieb:


> Survival of the Fittest


 
Prinzipiell ja, aber wenn wir Menschen da zu sehr eingreifen, kann das unüberschaubare Konsequenzen haben


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Nun, früher machte der Mensch so einige Fehler.
Karpfen und Regenbogenforelle, um so einige davon zu nennen. Diese darf man jedoch nicht mit den Grundeln in einen Topf werfen. Bei den ersteren Fischarten handelt es sich um bewusste Aussiedlungen in unseren Gewässern, die Grundeln schleppten sich dagegen sozusagen von selbst ein.

Nur, wenn der Mensch schon ein Gehirn hat, kann er es durchaus auch benutzen. Der Streifenbarsch wird bei uns entweder mit voller menschlicher Absicht in bestehende Ökosysteme geschmissen oder eben auch nicht. Und aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit kann man durchaus lernen. Der Karpfen mag ein toller Sportfisch sein, zur artenmäßigen Verödung so mancher Gewässer trägt er dennoch bei. Es wäre gescheiter gewesen, man hätte ihn dort gelassen, wo er heimisch war. Warum solche Fehler wiederholen?

Dass der Streifenbarsch ein Hybride ist, macht die Sache nur ein wenig schlimmer. 
Wir könnten ja auch Süßwasserdelphine in den Rhein setzen. Wäre bestimmt auch toll.


----------



## hengist (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@Kohlmeise
Dein Gedankengang ist schon richtig. Aber wir Menschen wollen essen. Und es muss sich lohnen. Deswegen der Karpfen. Genügsam etc.
Das Gleiche gilt für den Streifenbarsch. Er hat keine hohen Ansprüche ans Gewässerr und wächst schnell ab.

Das ist der Grund weswegen der Streifenbarsch so erfolgreich ist. Und da immer mehr Teichwirte auf diesen Fisch setzen (der Fisch ist sehr delikat), so werden es immer mehr Fische die ausbüxen. Und irgendwann wird sich eine Population gründen. Da kann man nix gegen machen. 
Nur finde ich unser Ökosystem, durch den Streifenbarsch, nicht so gefährdet wie z.B. der Wels kleine Gewässer gefährdet.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



hengist schrieb:


> Nur finde ich unser Ökosystem, durch den Streifenbarsch, nicht so gefährdet wie z.B. der Wels kleine Gewässer gefährdet.



Und weil man genau das eben nicht abschätzen kann finde ich es verantwortungslos den Fisch einfach so auszusetzen.

Kaninchen sind auch recht niedlich und hier bei uns kein Problem - die Australier haben da vermutlich eine differenzierte Sichtweise... |kopfkrat


----------



## hengist (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Lies doch mal richtig. Niemand spricht von vorsätzlichem Aussetzen. Der Karpfen wurde auch in Teichen gehalten. Und dann kam der Fisch mehr und mehr in die Flüsse.
Und genau dasselbe wird mit dem Streifenbarsch geschehen.

Der Karpfen hat folgende Arten verdrängt (aber nicht ausgerottet) Brassen, Schleien
Was ist leichter zu filetieren? Karpfen oder Brasse? 

Was eignet sich besser/wächst schneller ab in der Teichwirtschaft? Schleie oder Karpfen?

ergo wurde der Karpfen zum Erfolgsfisch

Nun kommen wir zum Streifenbarsch

Was wächst schneller ab? Zander oder Streifenbarsch?

Was verbuttet eher in Teichen? Flussbarsch oder Streifenbarsch?

Wer stellt höhere Ansprüche an Wasserqualität? Zander oder Streifenbarsch?

Und deswegen wird der Streifenbarsch kultiviert werden. Und deswegen wird das ein Erfolgsfisch.
Und irgendwann wird er hier für unsere Nachkommen so normal sein wie für uns der Karpfen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



hengist schrieb:


> Lies doch mal richtig. Niemand spricht von vorsätzlichem Aussetzen.





hengist schrieb:


> Ich habe selber 50Stück in meinen Teich gesetzt.



#c

Wie meinen?


----------



## hengist (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Richtig - in meinen Teich. Und da kann keiner raus. Nicht vorsätzlich.

ABER

Ausser sie reproduzieren sich doch und eine Ente kommt vorbei - Laich haftet an denen an - Ente fliegt in einen nahe gelegenen Fluss^^


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Dr. Heintz (bekannt durch den Blinker :q) hat damals in einigen deutschen Gewässern (u.a in der Donau) amerikanische Schwarzbarsche angesiedelt. Von diesen Beständen ist heute aber nichts mehr übrig.

Das nur so nebenbei -- ich finde es auch falsch fremde Arten anzusiedeln, aber ob die wirklich invasorisch werden kann man nicht immer vorrausahnen (deswegen ist es ja auch nicht gut), manche werden es auch niemals schaffen sich auf Dauer gegen heimische Arten durchzusetzen.  Streng genommen ist sogar der Zander keine "heimische Art"...


----------



## Alabalik (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich sags mal so. Ob der Streifenbarsch eine Gefahr ist mag dahingestellt sein.
Aber mal son richtig fetten Kracher am Haken haben, das möcht ich schon mal.
Gruss Armin


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Alabalik schrieb:


> Aber mal son richtig fetten Kracher am Haken haben, das möcht ich schon mal.





Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ehrlich gesagt. 
Irgendwo lebt da auch noch der Quastenflosser, ein Urfisch, von dem man eigentlich glaubte, er sei längst ausgestorben. Dann seien da noch die anderen tausenden Fischarten dieser Welt genannt. Muss ich eine jede von Ihnen mal am Haken gehabt haben? Ich denke nein.




hengist schrieb:


> Der Karpfen hat folgende Arten verdrängt (aber nicht ausgerottet) Brassen, Schleien
> Was ist leichter zu filetieren? Karpfen oder Brasse?
> 
> Was eignet sich besser/wächst schneller ab in der Teichwirtschaft? Schleie oder Karpfen?
> ...




So viel reine Kosten- / Nutzenabwägung ist ja beinahe schon Zynismus. Es gibt auf der Welt auch noch andere Werte als Geld. Und außerdem: Wer ißt denn schon noch Karpfen heutzutage (außer mir, meine ich )?
Eben. Die meisten Leute, die ich kenne, rümpfen beim Karpfen allerhöchstens die Nase.
Oder verdienst du mit den Karpfen nicht mehr genug und musst jetzt "ausweichen"?
Und weil´s recht neu ist und modisch dazu und Geld bringt obendrein, wird halt auf den Streifenbarsch gesetzt?
Das wäre dann in der Tat eine bedenkliche Geisteshaltung. Versteh mich nicht falsch, natürlich funktioniert unsere Gesellschaft größtenteils auf diese Weise. 
Deswegen muss man es aber lange nicht so schönreden, wie du es tust.


----------



## hengist (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Ich züchte keine Karpfen, aber ich denke einfach nach.
Und in vielen Regionen Deutschlands muss Karpfen sogar importiert werden, weil die erzeugte Menge in Deutschland nicht ausreicht.
Und Streifenbarsch schmeckt eben besser als Karpfen. Eben Barsch.


----------



## LAC (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@ hengist

so wie ich lese ist der streifenbarsch eine bereicherung für den gaumen bei dir - lecker, lecker lese ich nur. Da gebe ich dir recht vom geschmack her, da er gut schmecken soll. 

Befasst man sich jedoch mit dem artenschutz, dann gehört diese fischart nicht in unseren heimischen gewässen. da es katastrophale folgen haben kann auf die heimische fischfauna sowie ökosystem. Nun kannst du zwar den geschmak beschreiben jedoch den schaden der durch diesen fisch gemacht wird in unserer natur leider nicht berechnen. 

Ich lehne selbst die zucht dieser fischart ab bzw. lebende einfuhr, in gebieten wo sie nicht vorkommen, da einige zuchtanstalten in meinen augen grauzonen sind, wo einige "schlauen" fische - durch geld - ein loch finden und durch menschen die unterschiedliche intressen haben u.a. auch feinschmecker, in unsere gewässer landen.

Da bekomme ich einen trockenen hals, und kriege nichts mehr ruter, wenn ich nur daran denke.


----------



## Gardenfly (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Nur mal so nebenbei, Hauptgrund für das fast komplette verschwindens der Karrausche ist der Karpfen ,viele reden noch über den Massenfisch,aber kennt einer noch ein Karrauschenteich (nicht Giebel!!) ?

Der einzige "Vorteil" des Streifenbarsches ist, das er ein F1 Hybride ist.
Selbst wenn er sich vermehren sollte, hat der nicht die Vorteile des gekauften Fisches. Das wiederum bedeutet : der Fischzüchter ist immer auf  Nachkauf angewiesen (also gibt es keinen billigen Nachschub, deren entweichen finanziell zu verkraften ist).

Karpfen ist ein "alter-Leute-Fisch" es gibt immer weniger Abnehmer für Karpfen (importiert wird er nur,weil es billiger ist).
Wels ist leider verpöhnt (kann man nur als Catfish verkaufen, Horrorberichen sei dank).
Da bleiben nur Regenbogenforellen und Zander übrig, nur leider will der nichtangelnde Konsument Abwechslung (möglichst exotisch).


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> nur leider will der nichtangelnde Konsument Abwechslung (möglichst exotisch).




Richtig, und da frisst er zum Beispiel sehr gerne Pangasius aus leckeren Abwassergräben...
Hhmmmhhh....!
:vik:


----------



## Alabalik (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Was bist Du denn fürn Angler? Hat es keinen Reiz mal son Teil zu fangen?
Habe aber mit keinem Wort erwähnt das er ausgesetzt werden sollte in Mitteleuropa.
Da müssen wir nämlich global denken.
Wenn irgendwo in Frankreich, Tschechien oder sonstwo in einem unserer
Nachbarländer mit der Art rumgespielt wird, dann bekommen wir den sowieso irgendwann
in unsere freien Gewässer.
Und ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das in diesen Ländern durchaus skrupelloser
mit der Problematik umgegangen wird.
Vor allen Dingen wenn es rasch und fette Gewinne abzuschöpfen geht.
Gruss Armin


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Alabalik schrieb:


> Was bist Du denn fürn Angler? Hat es keinen Reiz mal son Teil zu fangen?




Ich bin ein stinknormaler Angler, der auch gerne verschiedene Fischarten mal am Haken hat. Bei meiner ersten Aalmutter aus der Ostsee hab ich sogar fast Schiss bekommen, so furchterregend sah die aus...


Was aber daran so toll sein soll, einen "Kunstfisch" (namentlich Hybriden) an der Angel zu haben, will sich mir nicht richtig erschließen. Vielleicht kann man sich an dem ja anstecken, wenn man ihn anfasst. Streifenbarschgrippe zum Beispiel. Oder gar Schlimmeres?


----------



## Dart (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Alabalik schrieb:


> Hat es keinen Reiz mal son Teil zu fangen?


Klar hat das seinen Reiz, man muss deswegen ja nicht jede erdenkliche Art vor der eigenen Haustür fangen....:g


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich bin ein stinknormaler Angler, der auch gerne verschiedene Fischarten mal am Haken hat. Bei meiner ersten Aalmutter aus der Ostsee hab ich sogar fast Schiss bekommen, so furchterregend sah die aus...



|muahah: Da kenn ich noch einen Boardie, dem es so erging...

Vielleicht hätte ich zu ihm nicht sagen sollen "Mensch, hoffentlich ist das mal kein Petermännchen!"

Mann, hat der sich verjagt!


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Klar hat das seinen Reiz, man muss deswegen ja nicht jede erdenkliche Art vor der eigenen Haustür fangen....:g



Das ist aber doch ein Salzwasserfisch, auch bekannt als "Rockfish" -- wenn ich nicht irre? |kopfkrat

Ganz dumme Frage: welche Spezies genau ist denn nun mit "Streifenbarsch" gemeint?

Auf FishBase finde ich unter dem Namen nur den Goldstreifenbarsch, der sicher auch nicht gemeint ist...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> |muahah: Da kenn ich noch einen Boardie, dem es so erging...



Jetzt pack schon aus, Kai!!!
#6


----------



## hengist (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Karauschen wachsen eben auch schlecht ab.
Der Markt regelt das. Und das wird so bleiben. 
Lieber hier Streifenbarsche produzieren und reproduzieren als Fische importieren.
Nützt der heimischen Wirtschaft mehr.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



hengist schrieb:


> Karauschen wachsen eben auch schlecht ab.
> Der Markt regelt das. Und das wird so bleiben.
> Lieber hier Streifenbarsche produzieren und reproduzieren als Fische importieren.
> Nützt der heimischen Wirtschaft mehr.




_Wirtschaft, Markt, Produzieren, Reproduzieren, Importieren. _

Man, bei dir herrscht eine ganz schön heftige Sprache. Und das bei der zweitschönsten Nebensache der Welt....:m


----------



## Alabalik (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das ist aber doch ein Salzwasserfisch, auch bekannt als "Rockfish" -- wenn ich nicht irre? |kopfkrat
> 
> Ganz dumme Frage: welche Spezies genau ist denn nun mit "Streifenbarsch" gemeint?
> 
> Auf FishBase finde ich unter dem Namen nur den Goldstreifenbarsch, der sicher auch nicht gemeint ist...



Dann schau mal hier
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ Streifenbarsch
schiet der Link funzt nicht.
Gib einfach mal 
Streifenbarsch Hybride Wikipedia
ein.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Bei dem Topic geht es nicht darum ob es wirtschaftlich Sinn macht, sondern ob es tendentiell eine *Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt *darstellt. Das ist nunmal unabhängig davon ob Du den Fisch lecker findest oder nicht.

Deswegen kann ich als Angler nicht nachvollziehen das ein anderer Angler das gut findet, jemand der rein wirtschaftliche Interessen als Fischzüchter oder Puffbetreiber hat wird das naturgegeben anders sehen wenn ihm seine Umwelt hinreichend egal ist.


----------



## Dart (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das ist aber doch ein Salzwasserfisch, auch bekannt als "Rockfish" -- wenn ich nicht irre? |kopfkrat
> 
> Ganz dumme Frage: welche Spezies genau ist denn nun mit "Streifenbarsch" gemeint?
> 
> Auf FishBase finde ich unter dem Namen nur den Goldstreifenbarsch, der sicher auch nicht gemeint ist...


Kai, google mal unter Striped Bass...es ist ein Teil des Hybriden, der Thread ist ja nicht gerade 3-Tage alt...entsprechende Links zu den Hybriden wurden von Anfang an eingestellt, das muss man ja nicht alles jetzt wiederholen.

------------------------------------

Bei etlichen Posting hat man den Eindruck, das beheizte, überdachte Indoor-Pools mit exotischen Fischen die ultimative Gelddruckmaschine sein könnte.|rolleyes


----------



## Alabalik (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Klar hat das seinen Reiz, man muss deswegen ja nicht jede erdenkliche Art vor der eigenen Haustür fangen....:g


Leider hat nun mal nicht jeder das nötige Kleingeld um wegen 
eines pusseligen Barsches nach Asien zu fliegen.
Ich flieg jedenfalls lieber nach Kenia oder Ägypten.
Da gibts Nilbarsche und die sind größer.


----------



## Dart (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Jeder der lesen kann, wird die pusseligen Barsche nicht Asien zuordnen.:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## hengist (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

das ist der richtige link

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streifenbarsch


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



hengist schrieb:


> Karauschen wachsen eben auch schlecht ab.
> Der Markt regelt das. Und das wird so bleiben.
> Lieber hier Streifenbarsche produzieren und reproduzieren als Fische importieren.
> Nützt der heimischen Wirtschaft mehr.



Was für ein Gesabbel. "Der Markt regelt das." Wenn ich sowas lese kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln und mich fragen wieviel BWL man studieren muß um ein derartig zynisches und auch fernes Verhältnis zur Natur zu bekommen.

Warum man hier Streifenbarsche "produzieren und reproduzieren" soll bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis. Denk mal ein bißchen darüber nach, warum es in Deutschland verglichen mit z.B. den skandinavischen Ländern kaum Aquakulturen gibt. Rüschtisch, lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## hengist (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

falsch, für einige lohnt es sich.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Für wen?


----------



## hengist (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Es gibt mehrere Betriebe. Ich brauch dir diese nicht aufzulisten. Wenn dich das interessiert recherchiere bitte selber.


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Kai, google mal unter Striped Bass...es ist ein Teil des Hybriden, der Thread ist ja nicht gerade 3-Tage alt...entsprechende Links zu den Hybriden wurden von Anfang an eingestellt, das muss man ja nicht alles jetzt wiederholen.



Hallo Dart #h

Auf der Wiki-Seite zum "Streifenbarsch" ist aber keine Bezeichnung der Spezies vorhanden und der "Striped Bass", den du meinst ist es sicher nicht, da dies eine Salzwasserart ist und auch kein Hybride. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Striped_bass

Vielleicht meinst du white bass?

Jedenfalls fällt es mir echt schwer ohne offizielle Bezeichnung der Spezies einen passenden Fisch zu finden. :q


----------



## Dart (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Für wen?


Vermutlich für seine ureigene Hobby-Taschengeld-Zucht.|rolleyes
Uli, da kommt man nicht gegen an, egal mit welchen Argumenten...da geht es nur um das Prinzip "Ich will, ich mach.."
Indoor P&T mit Stripers, Nilbarsch, Arapaima, Tiger Fish usw.....du wirst du Millionär in 2-3 Jahren|uhoh:


----------



## Dart (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hallo Dart #h
> 
> Auf der Wiki-Seite zum "Streifenbarsch" ist aber keine Bezeichnung der Spezies vorhanden und der "Striped Bass", den du meinst ist es sicher nicht, da dies eine Salzwasserart ist und auch kein Hybride.
> 
> ...


Kai, der Striped Bass ist ein Wanderer zwischen Salz und Süß, es gibt aber auch reine Süßwasserseen in den USA mit einem beachtlichen Bestand an kapitalen Fischen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Uli, da kommt man nicht gegen an, egal mit welchen Argumenten...da geht es nur um das Prinzip "Ich will, ich mach.."



Da hast du wohl recht. Dreistigkeit scheint sich zu lohnen - nach mir die Sintflut. Ich denke, dass diese wirtschaftliche Argumentation hier völliger quatsch ist - möglicherweise ist sie in einen Agrarökönomieforum besser aufgehoben. Da könnte man dann theoretisieren wieviel Geld verdient wird und wieviel man eventuell für die Schäden, die man nicht selbst bezahlen muß, sondern die Allgemeinheit, berechnen muß. Dann macht man einen Saldo und ab geht der Fuchs - äh der Fisch. Eigentlich ist Angeln ein grundsätzlich naturverbundenes Hobby und selbst wenn die Kackstreifenbarsche einen Megadrill liefern und nach Ambrosia schmecken, sind mir Schlei und Barsch, Hecht und Plötze allemal lieber als so Mutantenteile in meinen Angelgewässern.


----------



## Jose (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



hengist schrieb:


> ... Der Markt regelt das...



oder eben hengist?



hengist schrieb:


> falsch, für einige lohnt es sich.





sundvogel schrieb:


> Für wen?



hengist?


----------



## hengist (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

richtig es lohnt sich

catch und genieß... den Streifenbarsch


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Servus,


hengist schrieb:


> Leutz, der Streifenbarsch ist wirklich nicht viel agressiver als der gemeine Flussbarsch.


Und das sagst Du, weil...

... Du promovierter Ichtyologe bist?
... Du jahrelange Studien zum Thema durchgeführt hast?
... Du umfangreichen Erfahrungsschatz im Auswildern von Neobiota hast?

Sollte keine der oben genannten Thesen zutreffend sein, dann möchte ich Deine Aussage bzgl. der Ethologie des Streifenbarschs mit den Worten eines wirklich großen Wissenschaftlers kommentieren: *mutig!*



hengist schrieb:


> Der Karpfen wurde auch aus rein ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten eingeführt.


Ja, ein Wahnsinns-Argument. Welche Probleme die ausgeprägte Kultivierung und Auswilderung der Karpfen so mit sich bringt kann man heute quer durch Deutschland permanent sehen. 
Dieses Beispiel kann ganz sicher kein Argument FÜR eine Auswilderung gebietsfremder Arten sein! 






Bleibt zu hoffen, dass man die Auswilderung gebietsfremder Arten mit noch deutlich höheren Strafen belegt (bislang geht es da um Geldstrafen von nur 50.000 Euro, wenn ich mich recht erinnere) als bisher.
Denn die Folgekosten sind einfach unabsehbar...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

So sieht das mal aus. Ein schönes Beispiel ist hier auch die Regenbogenforelle. Die hätte, wenn es nicht intensive Besatzmaßnahmen geben würde, unsere heimische Bachforelle schon längst verdrängt!


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Kai, der Striped Bass ist ein Wanderer zwischen Salz und Süß, es gibt aber auch reine Süßwasserseen in den USA mit einem beachtlichen Bestand an kapitalen Fischen.



Moin Reiner,


ich kann ein ganz ungeheur rechthaberischer Nervsack sein ,

aber ich wollte lediglich zum Ausdruck bringen, daß "Striped Bass" ungleich "Streifenbarsch" ist.

Striped Bass - _Morone saxatilis





_"Streifenbarsch"_ - __Morone  		saxatilis x chrysops _ist eine Kreuzung aus Striped Bass und White Bass. |znaika:





/klugsch...modus off


So und jetzt Hände hoch, wem das sowieso egal ist!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Schöne Bilder hast du da eingefügt, Kai!

Wusste ich doch, dass der komische Streifenbarsch sehr nach Mutant aussieht....
Also mir ist er nicht geheuer...
#d


----------



## Dart (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin Reiner,
> 
> 
> ich kann ein ganz ungeheur rechthaberischer Nervsack sein ,
> ...


 
Boah, du olle Nervensäge.......ne, passt scho.#6:q
LG, Reiner


----------



## sundeule (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Es tut ja beinahe weh, einige Diskussionspassagen zu lesen.
Bei entsprechendem Eigeninteresse ist anscheinend keine Fachlichkeit kommunizierbar. Und so werden wir weiterhin gelegentlich ausgesetzte Schildkröten und anderes fangen und eines Tages ganz sicher auch gaaanz privat ausgewilderte Streiflinge. Leider denken immer einige nur soweit wie ein Schwein sch... - vom Mors bis zur Erde.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Eule, Du sprichst grosse Worte gelassen aus, kann mich dem nur anschliessen.


(und würde die Kessler-Grundel ein bis-1,50m-Kampffisch, würden auch weniger Leute drüber meckern und das Releasen derer fordern)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

He Kai, nach Deinen Bildern wird der  Striped Bass - _Morone saxatilis _auch größer - wenn schon sollten wir also den aussetzen... :m

Finde es schön zu sehen das sich hier noch ein paar Leute mehr Gedanken darum machen ob sowas Sinn macht und nicht nur sehen das es eben eine Fischart mehr gibt die man beangeln kann...

Ob man damit wirklich verhindern kann das einige Personen ihr persönliches Interesse in den Vordergrund stellen und die Tiere einfach trotzdem einführen sei dahingestellt... |uhoh:


----------



## LAC (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Und das sagst Du, weil...
> 
> ...


 

 |good: 

@ FoolishFarmer, die gedanken sollten schon strafbar sein. Ich glaube, der tag wird kommen, wo der angler sich keine gedanken mehr über den fischbesatz  machen muss.  Die "experten" haben leider zu unterschiedliche geschmacksrichtungen.

Ich würde es begrüßen - da sie sich dann mehr zeit nehmen können, für die heimischen fischarten und wie man sie überlisten kann und last but not least  auf schnäppchenjagd in den katalogen bzw. im netz gehen können . Ein hobby, wo man tag und nacht sich mit beschäftigen kann - das ist noch zu wenig.

Gruß


----------



## BigGamer (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mutantenteile


 
Das essen die Meisten jeden Tag, und vieles daran ist unappetitlich, aber die Forschung an Ertragssteigerung von Nahrungsmitteln muss voranschreiten, um immer mehr Mäuler zu stopfen. Den Ansatz direkt wieder versenken wäre in dem Fall schwachsinnig, man muss eben vorher die Risiken in den Griff bekommen...



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> die gedanken sollten schon strafbar sein.


 
#d


----------



## ZanderKalle (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> He Kai, nach Deinen Bildern wird der  Striped Bass - _Morone saxatilis _auch größer - wenn schon sollten wir also den aussetzen... :m
> 
> Finde es schön zu sehen das sich hier noch ein paar Leute mehr Gedanken darum machen ob sowas Sinn macht und nicht nur sehen das es eben eine Fischart mehr gibt die man beangeln kann...
> 
> Ob man damit wirklich verhindern kann das einige Personen ihr persönliches Interesse in den Vordergrund stellen und die Tiere einfach trotzdem einführen sei dahingestellt... |uhoh:



Ich hätte lieber den NilBarsch:q nein Spaß beiseite, von mir aus können die ruhig die Streifenbarsche aussetzten aber bitte nur in Privat Gewässer ohne zufluss zu anderen Gewässern..... aber das wird wieso bald kommen#d warte nur darauf das ich bald am Rhein ein an der Angel habe!!!

Da sind bestimmt schon einige in den Rhein gewandert den Sonnenbarsch fängt man ja auch schon regelmäßg!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Das essen die Meisten jeden Tag, und vieles daran ist unappetitlich, aber die Forschung an Ertragssteigerung von Nahrungsmitteln muss voranschreiten, um immer mehr Mäuler zu stopfen. Den Ansatz direkt wieder versenken wäre in dem Fall schwachsinnig, man muss eben vorher die Risiken in den Griff bekommen...




Risiken in den Griff bekommen klingt verdächtig nach "ein gewisses Restrisiko ist nicht auszuschließen". 
Was will man da überhaupt in den Griff bekommen? Keiner weiß, wie sich die Dinge entwickeln würden, im allerbesten Fall würde der Barsch das Ökosystem so belassen, wie es ist. Da er aber dann schon ein Teil desselben würde, ist dies gänzlich unmöglich. Also anders ausgedrückt: Im besten Falle passiert nicht viel. Wohlgemerkt, nur im allerbesten.

Und das mit der Nahrungsgeschichte ist doch nicht dein Ernst? 
Schau mal in die Kühltheke, was dort alles drin ist. In der Supermarkt-Gefriertruhe findest du eine Auswahl an Fisch, die sich gewaschen hat. Es ist schon bedenklich, verseuchtes Pangasiusfilet aus Asien über den halben Erdball zu schippern, aber den Streifenbarsch braucht nun wirklich kein Mensch. Weder zum Angeln noch zum Essen.

Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Science-Fiction-Klassiker "der Wüstenplanet" von Frank Herbert. In einer wunderschönen Zukunft gibt es äußerst köstliches Fleisch namens "Slig" - eine Kreuzung aus Schwein und Schnecke. 

Wohl bekomm´s!


----------



## BigGamer (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Risiken in den Griff bekommen klingt verdächtig nach "ein gewisses Restrisiko ist nicht auszuschließen".


 
So ist es doch überall. Man versucht das Risiko auf ein erträgliches Maß zu reduzieren.



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Was will man da überhaupt in den Griff bekommen? Keiner weiß, wie sich die Dinge entwickeln würden, im allerbesten Fall würde der Barsch das Ökosystem so belassen, wie es ist. Da er aber dann schon ein Teil desselben würde, ist dies gänzlich unmöglich. Also anders ausgedrückt: Im besten Falle passiert nicht viel. Wohlgemerkt, nur im allerbesten.


 
Das gilt es zu erforschen...



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und das mit der Nahrungsgeschichte ist doch nicht dein Ernst?
> Schau mal in die Kühltheke, was dort alles drin ist.


 
Eben, im ganz normalen Supermarkt finden sich zuhauf "Mutanten", sprich genverändertes Gemüse, Produkte aus Gengetreide etc etc etc.
Und es wird gegessen, weil vielen das Restrisiko gering genug ist. Ansonsten geht man in den Bioladen (und selbst da weiß man nie|evil



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> In der Supermarkt-Gefriertruhe findest du eine Auswahl an Fisch, die sich gewaschen hat. aber den Streifenbarsch braucht nun wirklich kein Mensch. Weder zum Angeln noch zum Essen.


 
Noch reichen die natürlichen Kapazitäten dafür, aber wie lange noch? Die Menschheit wird nicht kleiner und der Hunger erst recht nicht...



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Science-Fiction-Klassiker "der Wüstenplanet" von Frank Herbert. In einer wunderschönen Zukunft gibt es äußerst köstliches Fleisch namens "Slig" - eine Kreuzung aus Schwein und Schnecke.


 
Wenn´s schmeckt?
(und die Konsequenzen der Herstellung nicht zu schlmm sind:q)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



			
				BigGamer;26
Eben schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau das will ich wirklich nicht essen!
> #d
> 
> Da kann ich wenigstens noch woanders einkaufen, wenn ich will.
> ...


----------



## BigGamer (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und genau das will ich wirklich nicht essen!
> #d


 
Das wird wohl so kommen müssen, es sei denn es kommt jemand auf dem "Super-Dünger"



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Da kann ich wenigstens noch woanders einkaufen, wenn ich will.
> Wenn ein gewisser Barsch aber eventuell ein ganzes Ökosystem über den Haufen geworfen hat, ist es halt.....................weg, und das wäre doch jammerschade.


 
Da stimme ich dir zu.
Ich finde nur, dass der Streifenbarsch nicht gesamt verteufelt und in die Versenkung gestopft werden sollte.



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Im übrigen: Was hat der Streifenbarsch mit der Nahrungsmittelproblematik einer wachsenden Menschheit zu tun? Es geht wohl kaum darum, arme hungerbäuchige Kinder aus der Sahel-Zone mit wichtigen Proteinen zu versorgen. Eher scheint der Hunger der westlichen Welt nach neuer Exotik und neuen Geschmäckern für solche "Auswüchse" wie einen bewusst gezüchteten Hybriden verantwortlich zu sein.


 
Wenn der Westen seinen Exotikhunger mit effektiv züchtbaren Arten stillt, kann sich das Meer erholen, und bei den Hungernden fahren weniger Trawler in den Fischgründen rum|rolleyes


----------



## Dart (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Im übrigen: Was hat der Streifenbarsch mit der Nahrungsmittelproblematik einer wachsenden Menschheit zu tun? Es geht wohl kaum darum, arme hungerbäuchige Kinder aus der Sahel-Zone mit wichtigen Proteinen zu versorgen. Eher scheint der Hunger der westlichen Welt nach neuer Exotik und neuen Geschmäckern für solche "Auswüchse" wie einen bewusst gezüchteten Hybriden verantwortlich zu sein.


|good: So sieht's aus...

Nur zur Info und sorry für OT, der in Europa angebotene Pangasius (Striped Catfish) zählt auch in Asien zu den minderwertigen und sehr billigen Speisefischen.
Da werden halt Bedürfnisse nach "so billig wie möglich" befriedigt.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Dart schrieb:


> |good: So sieht's aus...
> 
> Nur zur Info und sorry für OT, der in Europa angebotene Pangasius (Striped Catfish) zählt auch in Asien zu den minderwertigen und sehr billigen Speisefischen.
> Da werden halt Bedürfnisse nach "so billig wie möglich" befriedigt.
> Gruss Reiner#h



Wie passend dazu diese Pasage aus Wiki zum Thema Pangasius:

In Bangladesch, Singapur und auf den Philippinen existieren in Folge der Einführung zur Aquakultur eingebürgerte Bestände. Hier gilt die Art aufgrund ihrer Gefräßigkeit und der möglichen Konkurrenz zu einheimischen Fischen als ökologisch sehr problematisch

Hat natürlich keinerlei Bezug zum Streifenbarsch, aber das eben diese Problematik überall auf der Welt gleich ist sollte man halt nicht verkennen. Beispiele wie Barsche im Viktoria-See oder Kaninchen in Austrailien sind hier ja auch schon gefallen, sicher Extreme, aber eben im Bereich des möglichen und deswegen sicher eine kurze Überlegung wert.


----------



## BigGamer (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Jedenfalls muss man sich über Züchtung Gedanken machen, wenn man zukünftig noch in diesem Maße Fisch konsumieren will...


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Jedenfalls muss man sich über Züchtung Gedanken machen, wenn man zukünftig noch in diesem Maße Fisch konsumieren will...



Da wäre ich eher für ein komplettes Abschaffen der gewerblichen Fischerei und Verbot von jeglichem Handel mit Fischen. Dafür Angelrecht für Jedermann. :q

Wer dann zukünftig noch in diesem Maße Fisch konsumieren will, der muß ihn sich eben selber holen -- aus dem Wasser!
Fischer und Fischhändler würden mich für diesen Einfall lynchen...|muahah:


----------



## BigGamer (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Fischer und Fischhändler würden mich für diesen Einfall lynchen...|muahah:


 
Dafür wird dein Tackledealer dich mit Dank und Gutscheinen überhäufen


----------



## Bream_Ol (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Wenn der Westen seinen Exotikhunger mit effektiv züchtbaren Arten stillt, kann sich das Meer erholen, und bei den Hungernden fahren weniger Trawler in den Fischgründen rum|rolleyes



Du unterliegst einem gewaltigen Irrtum! Je mehr züchtbare Fische es gibt, um so mehr Trawler fahren in den Fischgründen! #d

Warum das so ist ? |kopfkrat

Die meisten, wohlschmeckenden Fische sind Raubfische, die kannst Du nicht einfach mit pflanzlicher Kost ernähren. Schon heute wird durch Gammelfischerei (daraus wird dann teilweise das Fischfutter gewonnen!), vielen wildlebenden Arten die Nahrungsgrundlage entzogen. Ein Kreis, Teufelskreis, bzw Spirale ,  mit zunehmender Steigung nach unten ins Verderben.#c

Es ist Fakt, das unser Planet überbevölkert ist, die Nahrungsgrundlagen sind endlich. |bigeyes

Hoffnung, das es besser wird...... ?? Gute Frage.... ich sehe leider schwarz.... :c


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Bream_Ol schrieb:


> Du unterliegst einem gewaltigen Irrtum! Je mehr züchtbare Fische es gibt, um so mehr Trawler fahren in den Fischgründen! #d
> 
> Warum das so ist ? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Dem kann man nur uneingeschränkt zustimmen. Der allergrößte Teil der gewerblich gefangenen Fische wird zu Dünger und Viehfutter verarbeitet. Selbst ein kompletter Verzicht auf Fisch würde die Fangmengen nicht herabsetzen, sondern nur die Verteilung ändern. Selbst in unseren Besatzfischen befindet sich ein Teil der Anchovis, die vor der Südamerikanischen Westküste gefangen werden.


----------



## WUTZ82 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hallo das ganze hat meiner Meihnung nur mit Kommerz zu tun darum meine ich lasst die Viecher raus aus unseren Gewässern wir haben schon genug Ärger mit dem Wels wir brauchen nicht noch einen Fischkiller.


Und wer sie unbedingt mal fangen will soll da hin fahren wo sie heimisch sind.


----------



## MefoProf (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Und wer sie unbedingt mal fangen will soll da hin fahren wo sie heimisch sind.



Hallo,

die Dinger sind nirgenwo heimisch. Das sind Hybriden, also von Menschenhand geschaffen :m

|wavey:


----------



## Jose (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Science-Fiction-Klassiker "der Wüstenplanet" von Frank Herbert.



ENDLICH mal einer, der "DUNE" von frank herbert kennt #6

jetze kohlmeise bei Jose dickes stein im brett|wavey:


.........

und nu sach bloß, du hättest Luke Rhineharts "dice man" gelesen.

dann kannst du kurt vonnegut  wohl auch 'singen', vor allem 'cat's cradle' (katzenwiege)
und damit wären wir voll zurück beim trööt-thema.

nun ihr wieder...


----------



## ZanderKalle (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Wo haste das denn her Hybriden kommen auch natürlich vor unter verwandten arten...... in Bio nicht aufgepasst???


----------



## MefoProf (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Wo haste das denn her Hybriden kommen auch natürlich vor unter verwandten arten...... in Bio nicht aufgepasst???



Doch hab in Bio aufgepaßt!:m Aber du hast anscheinend den thread nicht gelesen. Es gibt natürliche Hybriden, aber da gehört unser Streifenbarsch wohl nicht dazu....

|wavey:


----------



## WUTZ82 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Dinger sind nirgenwo heimisch. Das sind Hybriden, also von Menschenhand geschaffen :m
> 
> |wavey:




Achso da hat also jemand mit dem Finger geschnippst und dann war der Streifenbarsch und seine Vorfahren da ist auch egal das wollte ich auch nicht ansprechen das hast du nur nicht verstanden|kopfkrat ich wollte meine Meihnung dazu sagen und damit nochmal für dich etwas dicker  


*NICHT IN UNSERE SEEN DAS VIEHZEUG*


----------



## ZanderKalle (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Doch hab in Bio aufgepaßt!:m Aber du hast anscheinend den thread nicht gelesen. Es gibt natürliche Hybriden, aber da gehört unser Streifenbarsch wohl nicht dazu....
> 
> |wavey:



Da haste recht leider nicht ganz, sorry!!! Solange der Streifenbarsch sich nicht selbstständig fortpflanzen kann ist er ein Hybrid sonst eine neue Art!!!


----------



## WUTZ82 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@*MefoProf*

Ist mir jetzt auch egal wollte nich mit dir diskutieren sondern nur meine Meinung äussern also schönen abend noch


----------



## ZanderKalle (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Der *Streifenbarsch* ist das Kreuzungsprodukt zwischen Felsenbarsch (_Morone saxatilis_) und Weißbarsch (_Morone chrysops_). Beide Barscharten aus der Familie der Wolfsbarsche (Moronidae) wurden gekreuzt um bestimmte Eigenschaften miteinander zu kombinieren. Streifenbarsche sind sehr temperaturresistent (Wassertemperaturen zwischen 4°C bis 33°C) und zeigen ein hohes Wachstumspotential.
 Die Fische erreichen ein mittleres Gewicht von 1,5 kg bis zu 12 kg bei idealen Lebensbedingungen. Streifenbarsche werden bereits seit 1960 in den USA züchterisch bearbeitet und sind zu wichtigen Nutzfischen in Aquakulturen Israels, Italiens und der Türkei geworden. Auch als Angelfisch gewinnt der Streifenbarsch zunehmend an Bedeutung, da er wesentlich größer wird als der in Europa heimische Flussbarsch und als Raubfisch wesentlich aggressiver und aktiver als sein Verwandter ist.
 Bislang werden Streifenbarsche nur in einigen Teichwirtschaften Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns in geschlossenen Wassersystemen gezüchtet, so dass das Risiko einer Ausbreitung in Wildgewässer minimiert wird. Weiterhin wird in einer Pilotanlage in Sachsen (Lehr- und Versuchsteichanlage der Sächsischen Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft in Königswartha) die Möglichkeit der Aufzucht von Streifenbarschhybriden in Teichen untersucht (Fischer und Teichwirt 57 (7), 2006). Befürchtungen des Naturschutzbundes, dass sich dieser Hybrid in freier Natur ausbreitet und einheimische Fischarten verdrängt sind unbegründet, da Hechte und Welse Fressfeinde der Barsche sind und eine natürliche Vermehrung der Streifenbarsche nahezu ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## ZanderKalle (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Die können sich doch gar nicht vermehren wenn das Hybriden sind, also ist die Sorge doch ein bisschen übertrieben oder???


----------



## MefoProf (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Moin,

Hybrid hin oder her, die Fische sind hier nicht heimisch und von Menschenhand geschaffen und verbreitet worden. Darum geht es hier! Anscheinend gibt es ja auch erhebliche Zweifel an der Sterilität dieser Hybriden.
Wie ich schon in meinem Eingangspost geschrieben habe, befürworte ich die weitere Verbreitung keinesfall, aber ich befürchte, daß sich der Siegeszugs des Streifenbarsches nicht aufhalten läßt. Er vereint einfach zu viele positive Eigenschaften in sich....

|wavey:


----------



## ZanderKalle (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Wenn sie dann nicht mehr steriel sind haben wir ja ne neue Art die dann hier Heimisch ist, auch nicht schlecht!!!



Wenn man jetzt alle Fische aufzählt die UhrHeimisch sind kommst du nicht auf soviele.... ich sage nur RegenbogenForrelle und co.....

Es geht alles seinen weg ob man will oder nicht andere nicht einheimische Fischarten kommen mit den schiffen und der streifenbarsch ebend nicht!!!

Ich bin auch dagegen wenn dieses nicht natürlich geschieht aber was sollen wir machen....... wir können nichts machen wenn die da Oben es so wollen!!!


----------



## Jose (13. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

lieber @ZanderKalle, würde ein kleineres 'NRW-Spinnfischer-Crew' es nicht auch tun?

fänd ich nett und einfach super, vor allem, wenn du mehrfach hintereinander postest


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Die können sich doch gar nicht vermehren wenn das Hybriden sind, also ist die Sorge doch ein bisschen übertrieben oder???



Zitat:
........und eine natürliche Vermehrung der Streifenbarsche *nahezu *ausgeschlossen ist. 	


Nahezu ist ein Wort, dass alles offen lässt. Nahezu bedeutet, es ist eben doch möglich. 




_Zitat: Wenn sie dann nicht mehr steriel sind haben wir ja ne neue Art die dann hier Heimisch ist, auch nicht schlecht!!!_

Jo, ich könnte mich auch jeden Tag vor Vergnügen in die Natur schmeißen. Immer dann, wenn ich die neuen " heimischen " Arten wie z.B. Wollhandkrabbe oder Kesslergrundel sehe. 
Ist ja auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## RheinBarbe (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Viel schlimmer als irgendwelche Barsche sind die C&R Leute!
Die setzen Waller wieder zurück und diese Fressen die Flüsse leer!

Da sollte man mal ansetzen!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer als irgendwelche Barsche sind die C&R Leute!
> Die setzen Waller wieder zurück und diese Fressen die Flüsse leer!
> 
> Da sollte man mal ansetzen!



Die Welt kann so schön einfach sein... |sagnix


----------



## flexxxone (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Das hat ja jetzt sein müssen, oder?

Nu fängt das beschi**ene CR Geseier hier auch wieder an
:v

Gibt's eigentlich ne Übersicht irgendwo, welche Teichanlagen diese Fische eingesetzt haben?

Dann kann man ja dort die nähere Umgebung mal im Auge behalten, ob die Züchter ihrer 'Aufsichtspflicht' wirklich nachkommen.

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## tiroler hölzl (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

ich finde es unverantwortlich streifenbarsche in deutschen gewässern auszusetzen, da sie eine große Gefahr für die heimischen fischarten darstellen...
gerade wir angler sollten als naturschützer mit gutem beispiel voran gehen und solche eingriffe in die heimische unterwasserwelt unterbinden...den sollten sich die streifenbarsche weiter ausbreiten, dann fangen wir in 20 jahren nur noch solche amerikanischen eindringlinge und unsere heimischen raubfische wie hecht, zander und co. können wir dann ganz vergessen!


----------



## hengist (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Wie ich schon in meinem Eingangspost geschrieben habe, befürworte ich die weitere Verbreitung keinesfall, aber ich befürchte, daß sich der Siegeszugs des Streifenbarsches nicht aufhalten läßt. Er vereint einfach zu viele positive Eigenschaften in sich....
> ...



Das ist der Punkt.


----------



## flexxxone (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Wie is'n das eigentlich mit den Muskies und Walleyes in Amiland?

Sind die auch dezimiert worden oder gar die Bestände bedroht in den Gewässern mit Stripern?

Die Frage ist nicht zum anstacheln oder rechtfertigen!
Ich will das wirklich wissen ;+


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



tiroler hölzl schrieb:


> den sollten sich die streifenbarsche weiter ausbreiten, dann fangen wir in 20 jahren nur noch solche amerikanischen eindringlinge und unsere heimischen raubfische wie hecht, zander und co. können wir dann ganz vergessen!




Du vergisst bei den heimischen Fischarten auch noch den Waller.
Zumindest in meiner Region ein Fisch, der schon immer da war und niemals besetzt wurde.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



tiroler hölzl schrieb:


> den sollten sich die streifenbarsche weiter ausbreiten, dann fangen wir in 20 jahren nur noch solche amerikanischen eindringlinge und unsere heimischen raubfische wie hecht, *zander* und co. können wir dann ganz vergessen!



Der Zander ist zwar schon länger hier, aber eine heimische Art ist er strenggenommen auch nicht. Was der wohl verdrängt hat? Den Sterlet? :q /Spaß

Jedenfalls sind ja wohl viele froh, daß er hier ist. Mir z.B schmeckt er auch einfach besser als Hecht.


----------



## Dart (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Wie is'n das eigentlich mit den Muskies und Walleyes in Amiland?
> 
> Sind die auch dezimiert worden oder gar die Bestände bedroht in den Gewässern mit Stripern?
> 
> ...


 Die kommen sich nicht in die Quere da sie in ganz anderen Gewässerregionen vorkommen.


----------



## flexxxone (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Danke!

wieder was gelernt :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Die kommen sich nicht in die Quere da sie in ganz anderen Gewässerregionen vorkommen.



Das ist aber eine recht interessante Frage, weil  z.B der genetische Unterschied zwischen Walleye und Zander angebl. als sehr marginal einzustufen ist.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Kai, wenn ich mir so anschaue, was für Flussbarsche du gerade fängst, braucht es keinen Streifenbarsch, um die Bestände anderer Fischarten zu dezimieren...

Petri!
#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Kai, wenn ich mir so anschaue, was für Flussbarsche du gerade fängst, braucht es keinen Streifenbarsch, um die Bestände anderer Fischarten zu dezimieren...
> 
> Petri!
> #6



Danke! 

Aber ich dezimiere die Bestände ja nur gaaanz gering. |supergri

Was den Streifenbarsch angeht - die Folgen wären wohl einfach nicht absehbar. Möglich daß er auf Dauer genau so friedlich mit den heimischen Arten koexistieren könnte, wie es der Zander eben auch getan hat.

Also wenn ich auf meine grüne Ader höre, dann bin ich strikt dagegen.
Aus Sportanglerischer Sicht wäre es ganz ehrlich nicht uninteressant für mich eine neue Art fangen zu können, die sich obendrein auch noch ganz klasse mit Kunstködern befischen lässt. Zugegeben ein äußerst egoistsisches Motiv.


----------



## hengist (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Die Sache ist ja - der Barsch ist immer noch ein Appetithappen für Zander und Hecht. Ein Wels schluckt den auch ohne Probleme. 
Den Flussbarsch könnte er verdrängen, aber das dachte man auch vom Kaulbarsch. Sprich, dass er den Flussbarsch verdrängen könnte. 
Der Flussbarsch ist ein sehr anpassungsfähiges Wesen. Genauso anpassungsfähig wie das Rotauge. Deswegen kommen diese beiden Arten am Häufigsten in unseren Gewässersystemen vor. 
Ein Streifenbarsch wird diese Art nicht verdrängen. Geschweige denn  Hecht und Zander.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Wenn du wissen willst, was passieren KANN,.....
recherchiere mal, was mit dem Lake Nasser nach Einbürgerung des Nilbarsches geschehen ist.


----------



## ZanderKalle (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Jose schrieb:


> lieber @ZanderKalle, würde ein kleineres 'NRW-Spinnfischer-Crew' es nicht auch tun?
> 
> fänd ich nett und einfach super, vor allem, wenn du mehrfach hintereinander postest




Das habe ich ja noch nie gehört|muahah: ich werde es bestimmt nicht kleiner machen nur weil einer zu faul ist zum scrollen#d


----------



## hengist (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Du kannst den Nilbarsch nicht mit dem Streifenbarsch vergleichen.


----------



## ZanderKalle (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> ........und eine natürliche Vermehrung der Streifenbarsche *nahezu *ausgeschlossen ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Ne WollhandKrabbe kann man doch nicht mit nen Barsch vergleichen ne WollhandKrabbe friesst alles was ihr vor die Nase kommt ein Barsch glaub ich nicht, und Kesslergrundeln sind super Zander Köfis

Ich bin ja auch dagegen, aber verhindern können wir es wieso nicht!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Ne WollhandKrabbe kann man doch nicht mit nen Barsch vergleichen ne WollhandKrabbe friesst alles was ihr vor die Nase kommt ein Barsch glaub ich nicht, und Kesslergrundeln sind super Zander Köfis




Eine größere Ansammlung von laienhaften Annahmen habe ich schon länger nicht mehr gehört.

Wenn das der FoolishFarmer ließt, zerreißt er dich in der Luft!


----------



## Jose (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

|muahah:

dann eben auf die ignorierliste


----------



## ZanderKalle (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Eine größere Ansammlung von laienhaften Annahmen habe ich schon länger nicht mehr gehört.
> 
> Wenn das der FoolishFarmer ließt, zerreißt er dich in der Luft!




Warum Annahmen.... das ist alles so richtig wie ich es geschrieben habe...... hast du schonmal mit Kesslergrundeln auf Zander geangelt???Ich schon!!! Du glaube ich nicht sonst würdest du das nicht schreiben!!!

Bei uns sind die Zander voll mit Kesslergrundeln!!!

Und der  mich in der Luft zerreißt..... muss erstmal geboren werden:q

*@Jose: Dito*


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Ne WollhandKrabbe kann man doch nicht mit nen Barsch vergleichen ne WollhandKrabbe friesst alles was ihr vor die Nase kommt ein Barsch glaub ich nicht, und Kesslergrundeln sind super Zander Köfis



Es ist vollkommen wurscht, über welche Gattungen man redet. Ja sogar ob man über Tiere oder Pflanzen spricht. Eingeschleppte Arten ( Aga-Kröte, Waschbär, Enok, Grundeln, Wollhandkrabben, Kaninchen, Ziegen, Signalkrebs, Schlangen usw. ) haben *weltweit * z.T. drastische Folgen für die angestammten Arten. 
Es geht auch nicht nur um die Art als Freßfeind oder Nahrungskonkurrent. Denk einfach mal an mögliche Krankheiten.
Oder kannst Du ausschließen, dass ein Hybride zum idealen Mutationsobjekt für Viren oder Bakterien wird ? Ach ja, das ist ja *nahezu* unmöglich.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Geil, wisst ihr was bei uns die Barsche fressen? Wollhandkrabben! :m

Bekommt denen aber nicht schlecht muß ich sagen! Als drastische Folge werden die dick und fett und wachsen in Rekordgeschwindigkeit. Nicht dieser verbuttete Kleinkram, der ständig die Maden klaut.

Vielleicht fressen Streifenbarsche ja am liebsten Grundeln, das wär doch mal was! 

Den ganzen mist den wir Menschen schon mit der Natur angestellt haben lässt sich sowieso nicht mehr rückgängig machen, wozu also aufregen? Einfach alles in Teich schmeissen was Flossen hat, die Natur regelt das schon. |supergri|supergri|supergri



(ein nicht ganz so ernstgemeintes Posting.)


----------



## ZanderKalle (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen wurscht, über welche Gattungen man redet. Ja sogar ob man über Tiere oder Pflanzen spricht. Eingeschleppte Arten ( Aga-Kröte, Waschbär, Enok, Grundeln, Wollhandkrabben, Kaninchen, Ziegen, Signalkrebs, Schlangen usw. ) haben *weltweit * z.T. drastische Folgen für die angestammten Arten.
> Es geht auch nicht nur um die Art als Freßfeind oder Nahrungskonkurrent. Denk einfach mal an mögliche Krankheiten.
> Oder kannst Du ausschließen, dass ein Hybride zum idealen Mutationsobjekt für Viren oder Bakterien wird ? Ach ja, das ist ja *nahezu* unmöglich.




So ist halt die Evolution der stärkere gewinnt, und jetzt sag nicht das der Mensch schuld ist denn der Mensch gehört auch zur Natur genau so wie Viren und Bakterien oder kommen wir vom Mars oder so, vielleicht ist es ja so von der MutterErde gewollt schonmal darüber nachgedacht???..... ob eingeschleppt oder nicht, Arten kommen und gehen und wer das zu verhindern versucht greift auch in die Natur ein!!!

So bin jetzt weg muss sachen packen für lemmer..... ein paar dicke Zander ziehen auf Kesslergrundeln!!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen wurscht, über welche Gattungen man redet. Ja sogar ob man über Tiere oder Pflanzen spricht. Eingeschleppte Arten ( Aga-Kröte, Waschbär, Enok, Grundeln, Wollhandkrabben, Kaninchen, Ziegen, Signalkrebs, Schlangen usw. ) haben *weltweit * z.T. drastische Folgen für die angestammten Arten.
> Es geht auch nicht nur um die Art als Freßfeind oder Nahrungskonkurrent. Denk einfach mal an mögliche Krankheiten.
> Oder kannst Du ausschließen, dass ein Hybride zum idealen Mutationsobjekt für Viren oder Bakterien wird ? Ach ja, das ist ja *nahezu* unmöglich.


Da hast du natürlich recht,Ralle, allerdings sind nicht alle von Dir aufgezählten Arten eingeschleppt. Der Marderhund z.Bsp. hat sich auf ganz natürlichem Wege und aus eigener Initiative heraus bei uns angesiedelt. Die Biester haben sich allmählich aus dem osteuropäischen Raum kommend hier breit gemacht, kennt man ja von solchen. Auf einige Schlangen trifft das in Folge des wärmeren Klimas auch zu. Wenn jetzt solche Arten einwandern und als Nahrungskonkurenten andere Arten verdrängen zerstören sie nicht unbedingt ein Ökosystem sonder es bildet sich lediglich ein neues System. Die Natur muß sich anpassen. Das war so schon immer der Fall. Nun könnte man sehr ketzerisch behaupten das der Mensch als Bewohner dieser Erde und letztlich als Spitze der Nahrungskette genau so ein Teil jedweden Ökösystems ist und alle Handlungen die er vornimmt, egal wie zerstörerisch sie auch sein mögen,ein völlig natürlicher Bestandteil unserer Existenz und damit auch der Natur sind, da diese uns ja hervorgebracht hat. Wenn wir also quasi grad im Begriff sein sollten uns und unsere Umwelt komplett zu zerstören, rein hypothetisch jetzt, wäre das ein völlig natürlicher Vorgang der darauf beruht, das wir für das komplette System untragbar geworden sind und uns nun in einem natürlichen Regulierungsprozess selbst ausmerzen. Unsere eigenen Veranlagungen richten sich quasi gegen uns selbst. Danach muß man mal abwarten, daß Leben, wenn auch in anderer Form,geht weiter. Also laßt uns munter Streifenbarsche aussetzen!!|supergri Und bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen!


----------



## Dart (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Der Link...http://www.dradio.de/dkultur/sendungen/laenderreport/637340/
> ...wurde bis jetzt in allen Diskussionen schon eingestellt.
> Einfach mal anclicken und lesen "wollen".|rolleyes
> Um es auch den Faulen verständlich zu machen, hier die zitierten Kernaussagen des Züchters, zum Thema Reproduktion.
> ...


Und nu?:g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@Reiner: Danke für den Link, sehr aufschlußreich!

Aber auch da erkennt man das eben einzelne wie immer ihren persönlichen Vorteil über alles andere stellen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht,Ralle, allerdings sind nicht alle von Dir aufgezählten Arten eingeschleppt. Der Marderhund z.Bsp. hat sich auf ganz natürlichem Wege und aus eigener Initiative heraus bei uns angesiedelt.



Nänä, nicht ganz.

Marderhunde wurden Anfang des 20ten Jahrhundert in der Ukraine ausgesetzt und haben sich von dort aus nach Westen vorgearbeitet. Ursprünglich stammen sie aus Sibirien,China und Japan. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marderhund
Ich schrieb ja auch bewusst " weltweit ". Bezügl. Schlangen hat das einschleppen der braunen Nachtbaumotter auf Guam ganz katastrophale Auswirkungen. Man möge googeln, wenn genaueres interessiert. 

Selbstverständlich verbreiten sich Arten auch auf natürlichem Weg. Das aber geschieht über Jahrhunderte oder Jahrtausende und ist mit einer Anpassung des jeweiligen Ökosystems und natürlich aus der jeweiligen Art verbunden. Erst der Mensch hat in seinem Fahrtwind geografische Schranken eingerissen. Sei es durch die Schaffung von Verkehrswegen, durch direkten unbeabsichtigtn Transport oder durch bodenlose Dummheit.

Und insbesondere letzteres trifft beim bewussten aussetzen fremder Arten oder gezüchteter Hybriden zu 100% zu. Auch das halten in Fischzuchtanlagen gehört absolut verboten. Ich kenne keine Fischzuchtanlage, aus der nicht beim Abfischen das eine oder andere Exemplar in die Freiheit entweicht.


----------



## Wilddieb (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Zitat von *Dart* 

 
_Der Link...http://www.dradio.de/dkultur/sendung...report/637340/
...wurde bis jetzt in allen Diskussionen schon eingestellt.
Einfach mal anclicken und lesen "wollen".|rolleyes
Um es auch den Faulen verständlich zu machen, hier die zitierten Kernaussagen des Züchters, zum Thema Reproduktion.

*"Ausgangshypothese war eigentlich, dass man unter den Hybriden eher keine Reproduktion erwarten kann … insbesondere unter den Bedingungen, die wir hier haben, war davon auszugehen, dass hier keine Reproduktion stattfinden kann."*

*Kreuzungen - wie der Streifenbarsch - können sich nicht in der Natur vermehren. Schon gar nicht unter den Klimabedingungen Brandenburgs. Das war die Annahme der Fisch-Wissenschaftler. *

*"Wir haben beobachten können, dass ein Ablaichen unter natürlichen Bedingungen stattfindet und auch ein Aufkommen von Larven zu beobachten ist unter den klimatischen Bedingungen Brandenburgs."*

*Die Tiere sind vermehrungsfähig. Auch der Brandenburger Winter konnte ihnen nichts anhaben. Ein alarmierender Befund für die Wissenschaftler. Und für alle, die mit dem Raubfisch Geschäfte machen wollen.*

Noch Fragen?
Gruss Reiner#h


Soviel zu dem Thema nahezu unmöglich das er sich bei uns vermehrt.

Das kann ja was werden.

Gruss: Manuel
_


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nänä, nicht ganz.
> 
> Marderhunde wurden Anfang des 20ten Jahrhundert in der Ukraine ausgesetzt und haben sich von dort aus nach Westen vorgearbeitet. Ursprünglich stammen sie aus Sibirien,China und Japan. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marderhund
> Ich schrieb ja auch bewusst " weltweit ". Bezügl. Schlangen hat das einschleppen der braunen Nachtbaumotter auf Guam ganz katastrophale Auswirkungen. Man möge googeln, wenn genaueres interessiert.
> ...


Ok Ralle, aber so wanderfreudig wie die Tölen sind wären die bestimmt auch aus Sibirien bis in die Ukraine gekommen Ich glaube ein Jagdkollege und ich haben '94 sogar das erste Exemplar Sachsens,zumindest des Vogtlandes erlegt:q
Aber zurück zu den lieben Barschen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Servus,
da ist man mal ne Woche im Gelände (oder vielmehr auf dem Wasser) unterwegs - und schon nimmt das hier fast Überhand! |bigeyes



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Ne WollhandKrabbe kann man doch nicht mit nen Barsch vergleichen ne WollhandKrabbe friesst alles was ihr vor die Nase kommt ein Barsch glaub ich nicht...


Glaubst Du nicht dass ne Wollhandkrabbe nen Barsch frisst, oder dass ein Barsch alles frisst, was ihm vor die Nase kommt (solche Mißverständnisse können entstehen, wenn man sich nicht für Zeichensetzung begeistern kann).
Solltest Du letzteres gemeint haben, stellen sich für mich folgende Thesen ("Ich glaube..."):
a) Du hast noch nie nen Barsch gefangen.
b) Du kannst gar nicht Angeln.
c) Du hast keine Ahnung von Fischen.
d) Dein Glaube ist sehr naiv.

Allet klar?  


Ein passender Abschlusskommentar zu diesem Thread mit seinen Auswüchsen wäre z.B.:


WickedWalleye schrieb:


> ...weil  *z.B der genetische Unterschied* zwischen Walleye und Zander angebl. *als sehr marginal einzustufen ist*.



Selbiges sagt man doch auch von Mensch und Affe, oder?!? |rolleyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Nix Affen-Schweine und Menschen!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Völlig durchstrukturierte Aussage zur Sache an sich!


----------



## BigGamer (18. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Bream_Ol schrieb:


> Du unterliegst einem gewaltigen Irrtum! Je mehr züchtbare Fische es gibt, um so mehr Trawler fahren in den Fischgründen! #d
> 
> Warum das so ist ? |kopfkrat
> 
> Die meisten, wohlschmeckenden Fische sind Raubfische, die kannst Du nicht einfach mit pflanzlicher Kost ernähren. Schon heute wird durch Gammelfischerei (daraus wird dann teilweise das Fischfutter gewonnen!), vielen wildlebenden Arten die Nahrungsgrundlage entzogen. Ein Kreis, Teufelskreis, bzw Spirale , mit zunehmender Steigung nach unten ins Verderben.#c


 
Das ist mir bekannt.
Deshealb plädiere ich auch dafür, mit effektiven Arten zu experimentieren (natürlich nicht um jeden Preis, aber das Risiko fährt immer mit), um für diese Probleme Lösungen zu finden#t




Bream_Ol schrieb:


> Es ist Fakt, das unser Planet überbevölkert ist, die Nahrungsgrundlagen sind endlich. |bigeyes
> 
> Hoffnung, das es besser wird...... ?? Gute Frage.... ich sehe leider schwarz.... :c


 
"The Limits of Growth"|rolleyes



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht,Ralle, allerdings sind nicht alle von Dir aufgezählten Arten eingeschleppt. Der Marderhund z.Bsp. hat sich auf ganz natürlichem Wege und aus eigener Initiative heraus bei uns angesiedelt. Die Biester haben sich allmählich aus dem osteuropäischen Raum kommend hier breit gemacht, kennt man ja von solchen. Auf einige Schlangen trifft das in Folge des wärmeren Klimas auch zu. Wenn jetzt solche Arten einwandern und als Nahrungskonkurenten andere Arten verdrängen zerstören sie nicht unbedingt ein Ökosystem sonder es bildet sich lediglich ein neues System. Die Natur muß sich anpassen. Das war so schon immer der Fall. Nun könnte man sehr ketzerisch behaupten das der Mensch als Bewohner dieser Erde und letztlich als Spitze der Nahrungskette genau so ein Teil jedweden Ökösystems ist und alle Handlungen die er vornimmt, egal wie zerstörerisch sie auch sein mögen,ein völlig natürlicher Bestandteil unserer Existenz und damit auch der Natur sind, da diese uns ja hervorgebracht hat. Wenn wir also quasi grad im Begriff sein sollten uns und unsere Umwelt komplett zu zerstören, rein hypothetisch jetzt, wäre das ein völlig natürlicher Vorgang der darauf beruht, das wir für das komplette System untragbar geworden sind und uns nun in einem natürlichen Regulierungsprozess selbst ausmerzen. Unsere eigenen Veranlagungen richten sich quasi gegen uns selbst. Danach muß man mal abwarten, daß Leben, wenn auch in anderer Form,geht weiter. Also laßt uns munter Streifenbarsche aussetzen!!|supergri Und bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen!


 
Der springende Punkt daran ist doch, dass wir Menschen Möglichkeiten haben, darauf bewusst Einfluss zu nehmen#t


----------



## hengist (18. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hier eine kleine Meldung:

http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ru...der-billigpreise-die-milchwirtschaft-auf.html


Das Fleisch ist weiß, fest und grätenfrei.


----------



## sundeule (19. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



hengist schrieb:


> Hier eine kleine Meldung:
> 
> http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ru...der-billigpreise-die-milchwirtschaft-auf.html
> 
> ...


 

Sehr schmackhaft soll auch das Fleisch von Krokodilen und Schnappschildkröten sein. Ich plädiere für verstärkten Besatz.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Deshealb plädiere ich auch dafür, mit effektiven Arten zu experimentieren (natürlich nicht um jeden Preis, aber das Risiko fährt immer mit), um für diese Probleme Lösungen zu finden




Du weißt aber schon, wie sich das anhört...
Ein wenig experimentieren, wird schon passen, sind ja auch nur Fische...

Dieses "macht euch die Welt untertan" ist ein uralter Hut. Wenn man die Augen aufsperrt, wird man sehen können, wohin es uns geführt hat. 

Genau dieses "Scheuklappen auf, immer weiter nach vorne..." überzogene Fortschrittsdenken wird uns eben NICHT von den Problemen einer modernen Welt befreien.


----------



## Kretzer83 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, wie sich das anhört...
> Ein wenig experimentieren, wird schon passen, sind ja auch nur Fische...
> 
> Dieses "macht euch die Welt untertan" ist ein uralter Hut. Wenn man die Augen aufsperrt, wird man sehen können, wohin es uns geführt hat.
> ...


 
#6#6#r:m:m


----------



## Gardenfly (19. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Wen es um den Hunger in der Welt geht : reichen Karpfen und Katzenwels völlig aus (da beide auch pflanzliche Eiweisse in tierisches umwandeln=kein Futterfisch gefangen werden muß).

Wenn es um Anglerische Erfolge geht:
Entweder geht ihr in heimischen Gefilden auf Wels oder spart fleissig für die anglerische Weltreise.


----------



## Wizard2 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

karpfen werden auch mit tierischen futter gemästet, mit fisch/tiermehl pellets.


----------



## Scheibe (19. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Wie war das Thema nochmal?
Ich glaub es ging um den Streifenbarsch!


----------



## Gardenfly (19. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> karpfen werden auch mit tierischen futter gemästet, mit fisch/tiermehl pellets.



Nee, sehen auch wie die Forellenpellets aus sind aber aus Getreide/Soja (an denen Forellen verhungern würden).

@ Scheibe, es ging um die Behauptung das Streifenbarsche den Welthunger stillen würden.


----------



## BigGamer (19. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, wie sich das anhört...
> Ein wenig experimentieren, wird schon passen, sind ja auch nur Fische...
> 
> Dieses "macht euch die Welt untertan" ist ein uralter Hut. Wenn man die Augen aufsperrt, wird man sehen können, wohin es uns geführt hat.
> ...


 
Was denn dann? "Immer weiter wie bisher" wohl kaum...



Gardenfly schrieb:


> @ Scheibe, es ging um die Behauptung das Streifenbarsche den Welthunger stillen würden.


 
 Nicht übertreiben:q


----------



## Dart (19. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Der Welthunger wird wohl in ferner Zukunft mit Soylent Green gestillt|rolleyes, damit lässt sich immer Geld verdienen.....und darum geht es ja auch ausschließlich bei den(m) Patienten, die hier ohne Gewissen "Es lohnt sich" predigt.
Meine eigene Meinung zu diesen(m) Patienten mag ich lieber nicht posten, da würde ich nur eine Sperre riskieren, und das ist der Ochs nicht wert.|kopfkrat
LG, Reiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Der Welthunger wird wohl in ferner Zukunft mit Soylent Green gestillt|rolleyes,



Wenn man die Mengen an Eiweiß und Proteinen bedenkt, die da jeden Tag verbuddelt werden, ist das sicher effektiver als Streifenbarsche. :g


----------



## Dart (19. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Zum Glück, läßt sich das ja nicht nur in der fernen Zukunft synthetisch regeln.
Der Patient hat irgendwie ein wenig Ähnlichkeit mit einem Troll, ich mag mich irren.|rolleyes


----------



## BigGamer (19. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Troll


 
Man kläre mich auf...


----------



## Pinn (20. August 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Man kläre mich auf...


Watt is'n Troll?


			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> Meine eigene Meinung zu diesen(m) Patienten mag ich lieber nicht posten, da würde ich nur eine Sperre riskieren, und das ist der Ochs nicht wert.|kopfkrat


Soviel zu Troll. Sollte reichen! 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Hier mal ein Video mit dem echten Streifenbarsch - das ist ja mal ein krasser Drill! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rll5p6-ZtQ8&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Bream_Ol (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

An sich nicht schlecht der Film... wie gesagt, an sich!
Nichts einzuwenden, weil gefangen höchstwarscheinlich dort, wo er natürlich vorkommt!

Hier in unseren Gewässern hat das Biest *nichts* verloren!|gr:

Also.... nicht sonderlich angebracht, der Link zu dem Film hier in diesem Thread. #q#q

Kommen nur noch ein paar Spinner mehr auf die Idee, das solches Getier hier ausgesetzt werden soll.:r:r

Und nein... will auch keine Nilbarsche hier oder Snakeheads....
sollen auch geile Drills geben........ :r


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

Wie Du schon sagst und auch in meinem Beitrag steht, handelt der Film von einer anderen Fischart...

Hättest Du ein bisschen mehr gelesen hättest Du gesehen das ich klar dagegen bin diese "Streifenbarsch" genannte Art hier auszusetzen.


----------



## Dart (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wie Du schon sagst und auch in meinem Beitrag steht, handelt der Film von einer anderen Fischart...
> 
> Hättest Du ein bisschen mehr gelesen hättest Du gesehen das ich klar dagegen bin diese "Streifenbarsch" genannte Art hier auszusetzen.


Hi Stefan
Das Thema ist eigentlich schon völlig durchgequatscht....man wartet auf neue Schreckensmeldungen...das kann aber durchaus ein paar Jahre dauern, falls natürliche Vermehrung wiederholt nachgewiesen wird.

Der eigentliche Striper ist ein goiler Gamefish, den würde ich auch gern mal fangen....und zwar genau dort wo er normalerweise lebt....da schließt sich der Kreis zu Bream_Ol Snakeheads. |supergri
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Bream_Ol (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Streifenbarsch-eine Gefahr für die einheimische Unterwasserwelt?*

@Schleien-Stefan
 Cool down.... meinte nur, das Filme mit solchen Kampffischen hier nicht so ganz passen...... Nicht immer gleich auf die Palme hüpfen.|wavey:

@Dart

Hallo Namensvetter |wavey:Ja, auch genau so geschrieben.......
Ich hoffe auch, das die Vermehrungsfälle sich nicht häufen.....
Nur leider gibt dann ja auch die die nicht ausrottbare Dummheit und  der Leichtsinn einiger drillgeiler Zeitgenossen.... #d

Nichts gegen einen geilen Drill..... aber immer dort, wo der Fisch auch normalerweise lebt :m

Grüße

Reiner #h


----------

